# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/19/15: Raw Reunion



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Less than one week before the Road to WrestleMania kicks off with the Royal Rumble event, WWE’s most legendary Superstars assemble in Dallas, Texas, for “Raw Reunion,” a special night celebrating the rich history of sports-entertainment. With WWE Hall of Famers Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels already slated to appear and new names confirmed to join them, what other surprises are in store for this momentous installment of Raw? WWE.com has some ideas.*_














> _*This week, a host of WWE Hall of Famers and Legends will converge on Dallas, Texas, for “Raw Reunion,” a celebration of sports-entertainment history. We’ve already learned that Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels will appear to take part in the festivities, but WWE.com can confirm that joining them will be Kevin Nash, X-Pac, Jimmy Hart, Billy Gunn and Ron Simmons. What awaits on this all-star evening?*_














> _*Some called it opportunistic, others think Seth Rollins has a death wish. Regardless, Mr. Money in the Bank made a major statement on last week’s Raw when he not only Curb Stomped John Cena during the contract signing for Royal Rumble’s Triple Threat Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, but delivered the sickening move to reigning titleholder Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Thursday night on SmackDown, Rollins struck again, this time threatening Paul Heyman in Lesnar’s absence. Even though The Authority is behind him, The Architect had best be careful, as the ravenous Beast Incarnate will be looking for payback.*_














> _*Even though Dean Ambrose was standing tall at the conclusion of Thursday night’s SmackDown, The Lunatic Fringe was feeling far less celebratory last Monday night, when United States Champion Rusev battered Ambrose so badly, the referee was forced to stop the match. The unstable Superstar argued with the official over the decision, and was then blindsided by a superkick from The Hero of the Russian Federation after the bell.
> 
> Ambrose hasn’t necessarily been concerned with his wellbeing lately, and as The Lunatic Fringe seeks to gain momentum in the lead-up to the Royal Rumble Match, there’s no telling how he’ll put his body on the line this week on Raw. But will Ambrose’s devil-may-care attitude be his undoing?*_














> _*For the first time in months, Daniel Bryan returned to action Thursday night on SmackDown, battling Kane in the night’s opening contest — a bout that was interrupted by J&J Security — and then successfully teaming up with Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns against Seth Rollins, Big Show and Kane in the night’s tag team main event. After showing no signs of ring rust following his prolonged absence from the ring, The “Yes!” Man now looks to the Royal Rumble Match and beyond, determined to headline WrestleMania for the second year in a row and compete for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> Emboldened by the support of the “Yes!” Movement, Bryan seems more confident than ever. However, his dreams might very well be crushed by The Authority on SmackDown, where Bryan must battle Kane in a rematch with his Royal Rumble Match spot on the line. Will Triple H and Stephanie heap even more obstacles onto The “Yes!” Man on Raw?*_














> _*Roman Reigns is an odds-on favorite to win the 2015 Royal Rumble Match, but he’ll need to get through Big Show first. The giant announced his participation in the over-the-top-rope bout Thursday night on SmackDown, and there’s nothing The World’s Largest Athlete would enjoy more than tossing Reigns over the top rope himself.
> 
> After Reigns got the better of Big Show on SmackDown, the goliath is surely anxious to get his hands on the powerhouse before the Royal Rumble Match. Will we see a giant-sized collision between these rivals?
> 
> Tune in to “Raw Reunion” Monday night at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and don’t miss Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on WWE Network. *_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking forward to raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

After last weeks' ending, plus the Heyman/Rollins promo on SD, yeah looking forward to it this week (I think).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

There should be a lot of buzz from Monday to the following. I'm looking forward to it all tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should be interesting, although I don't really like how they're having a reunion show on the go-home show to the Rumble.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Should be interesting, although I don't really like how they're having a reunion show on the go-home show to the Rumble.


this is the same company that had RAW Country as a go home show of a PPV (Survivor Series 2013). They like pulling this stuff for go home shows for some reason.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> this is the same company that had RAW Country as a go home show of a PPV (Survivor Series 2013). They like pulling this stuff for go home shows for some reason.


Forgot about that lol. Yeah, save that kinda shit for a random Raw in May or June, not the go-home show to one of your big 4 ppvs.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Roman Reigns will look Strong Believe Dat!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Dang, can't believe it's already the go home for Rumble.

Off of the back of a strong week for Rollins on both SD and Raw, looking forward to seeing how they one-up those performances (hopefully they don't go massively backwards).

Gonna be interesting to see what 'creative' way they come up this week to have my boy Ambrose lose again. Yaaaaay, the hype :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I got my Dean Ambrose poster drawn out, just have to color it. Ready for RAW live tomorrow night.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Been watching a lot of stuff from the late 90s since the past week or so, so the timing for this reunion couldn't have been better for me :


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

How much we betting that we end with a massive brawl involving all of those involved in the Rumble at the end? Anyone want to start us off...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> How much we betting that we end with a massive brawl involving all of those involved in the Rumble *with Reigns standing tall* at the end? Anyone want to start us off...


Sounds right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan and Steph will pair off for another segment. They interact well together and want to rekindle their ratings magic.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Sounds right


Original :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Last RAW before the rumble! probably we're going to see a lot of promos and few matches but anyways it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Original :lmao


When was Raw original?:reigns2


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

I love that they keep having Ambrose heavily featured in these little previews yet they never give him anything decent to work with and never take him seriously. Will probably skip this one and just follow this thread throughout the night.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Well, this is the go-home show before my favorite thing about WWE; Royal Rumble :mark:

- Wanna see more Rollins GOATING
- Wanna see more Reigns improving (which he has)
- :brock
- RKO out of nowhere perhaps? Although it would be a much better reaction if he returns at the Rumble
- :yes :yes


I'm hype.* :nasir


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NoyK said:


> *Well, this is the go-home show before my favorite thing about WWE; Royal Rumble :mark:
> 
> - Wanna see more Rollins GOATING
> - Wanna see more Reigns improving (which he has)
> ...


"I like your enthusiasm" :vince
"How about Sheamus?!" :vince2


----------



## I Have DA LOOK (Jan 18, 2015)

> Complains about the product
> Watches every week
> Adds to ratings
> Complains why things don't change


Never change IWC.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So Bryan is being put into the rumble at #1 , they were talking on Smackdown about how Bryan's number will be important in the Rumble considering he's been out for so long etc. 

I don't know where they are going with the Ambrose injury thing, who is going to crock him? Also Roman is going to ruin Big Show.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably gonna watch live, since I have Tuesday free + Bryan is scheduled for the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I watch when Bryan is present. I'll be there. I want a good show,but I dont think old timers are conducive to show quality.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I Have DA LOOK said:


> > Complains about the product
> > Product continues to decline
> > No longer satisfied with the product
> > Cancelled the network months ago


Fixed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> "I like your enthusiasm" :vince
> "How about Sheamus?!" :vince2


:Out


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it odd that I am excited to see Reigns cut a promo this week? 

They have just been so terribly entertaining the past few weeks for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Martin Luther King Jr Day tomorrow?

That means it's time for the Ascension to squash New Day right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They can bring all the legends, or leg-ends they want, it will still be the weekly shit we're used to. There's always at least one legend-bashing at these kind of things


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hopefully we see some late minute match booking for WWE's most expensive show ever :waffle



I Have DA LOOK said:


> > Complains about the product
> > Watches every week
> > Adds to ratings
> > Complains why things don't change
> ...


>spacing and capitalizing after a meme arrow

lel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We know the show will end in chaos and everyone going at it in the ring.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

They need to start picking it up from this week onwards.

We hit the RTWM, I am expecting a decent show with some star power (yes, some of it is old) nonetheless I hope it's entertaining and is a solid go home show.

Please don't disappoint for once!

Edit: Where is Raw this week?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Edit: Where is Raw this week?


Dallas, Texas. Usually southern crowds aren't very good but I think Dallas crowds are okay. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Dallas, Texas. Usually southern crowds aren't very good but I think Dallas crowds are okay. Guess we'll see.


Mmmmm true you answered my next question.

I thought Texas crowds aren't too bad, anyways can only hope for a good show really.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/544117-tag-teams-rumored-for-raw-reunion


> Big Lumberjack Match Being Advertised for Raw
> 
> The official website of the American Airlines Arena, the site of Raw tomorrow night, is listing Seth Rollins vs John Cena in a match featuring “over 30 lumberjacks” surrounding the ring. No word on whether or not the match will be dark or air on TV.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Have accepted Reigns is winning the rumble and there is no point wishing or even half expecting that it's going to be Bryan. 

Having done this and taking into account that I'm not going to stop watching anyway........... I'm going to enthusiastically watch him and hope that for the first time in his career he can entertain me in the slightest. 

I'm counting on you here WWE, stop giving him long awkward promos and just have him tear shit up and speak minimal bad ass lines. 

No more Beanstalks, golden geese or looney tunes. :vince2


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Who does Ambrose lose to this week?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CM punker said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/544117-tag-teams-rumored-for-raw-reunion


Holy fuck I hope it's a dark match. Enough of Rollins vs. Cena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan should be in a lumberjack match, It's a natural fit. 

He probably wont have a match on Raw tonight as they are building to his "epic" Rumble threatening showdown with Kane on Smackdown.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dallas, Tex? Austin plz.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I only want Cena/Rollins if Orton is gonna come back and RKO that little shit Rollins, if not then stop making Rollins face Cena its BORING AS FUCK


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Excited, gotta have some buildup toward Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bryan out pops every one else.
Reigns beats Big show by dq in a disgraceful match.
BNB loses a non-title match, setting up a title match in the future.
Rollins is awesome.
Mizdow is amazing.
New Day is already old.
Harper does something great, but probably puts over someone less talented.

What else can happen?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Lesnar in the house two weeks in-a-row = Mindblowing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CM punker said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/544117-tag-teams-rumored-for-raw-reunion


Calling the usual lumberjack spot where Cena dives onto all the guys from the top rope
:supercena :CENA


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena- Rollins- Brock- interaction :banderas


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/723/501/330.gif


Z. Kusano said:


> Calling the usual lumberjack spot where Cena dives onto all the guys from the top rope
> :supercena :CENA


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Raw ends with A giant clusterfuck brawl after everyone comes out to say they will win the Rumble, correct?

OR

It ends with Brock telling Hogan, AGAIN, that the party's over Grandpa :brock


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't wait for the Reigns promo.

Hoping Ambrose gets a win, but I know that's impossible.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Again scrolling these pages fiending for rumors that indicate this week's RAW is worth staying up for. But seeing as this is another wrinklefest + the RR go-home edition I think I'm gonna skip this one.



So sad I'm missing the lumberjack match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seeing Bryan and hearing some more of Roman's "Butchered Fairy Tales" are sure to keep my interest. Huge plus is no more football opposition.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Isn't and old school RAW the prefect time to reintroduce the stinger even more so seeing as DX will be front and centre again added to the fact that HHH has been keeping him in conversation.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Restomaniac said:


> Isn't and old school RAW the prefect time to reintroduce the stinger even more so seeing as DX will be front and centre again added to the fact that HHH has been keeping him in conversation.


When is old school Raw? Doesnt it usually happen around this time?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> When is old school Raw? Doesnt it usually happen around this time?


I think this is it but they are just calling it ''Reunion'' Raw this year to avoid having to change the set. Cutbacks Dammnit! :vince5


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

A Sting appearance tonight would really make sense

Have some kind of NWO/DX thing going on in the ring, Stings music hits and he comes out for a stare down


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> I think this is it but they are just calling it ''Reunion'' Raw this year to avoid having to change the set. Cutbacks Dammnit! :vince5


:jose


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> A Sting appearance tonight would really make sense
> 
> Have some kind of NWO/DX thing going on in the ring, Stings music hits and he comes out for a stare down


It would make absolutely no sense :lol but w/e i'd still be up for another Sting appearance.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

Anyone else hopes Stone Cold shows up being that they are in Texas?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This should be a good show.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

So many lucky men get to job tonight


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

ryanhc23 said:


> Anyone else hopes Stone Cold shows up being that they are in Texas?


Fuck yes!
I would mark like a little bitch if he returns.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I really hope they do something good with tonights show. We are one week away from the royal rumble & RTWM so WWE needs to start bringing their A game every week starting tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't wait to find out if Reigns can top his performance last week by recounting the wonderful tales of Roman Pan. Captain Hook boutta get knocked out cold with a Superman Punch - Belee dat.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Every black wrestler will lose tonight.


Titus and Otunga come back and job to Cesaro and Kidd
A New Day loses to some random ass thrown together tag team
Uh, any other black wrestlers?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Superkick said:


> Can't wait to find out if Reigns can top his performance last week by recounting the wonderful tales of Roman Pan. Captain Hook boutta get knocked out cold with a Superman Punch - Belee dat.


Personally I'm hoping for a re-run of this:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Can't wait to find out if Reigns can top his performance last week by recounting the wonderful tales of Roman Pan. Captain Hook boutta get knocked out cold with a Superman Punch - Belee dat.


I was hoping for a Yogi Bear promo myself. "I'm smarter than the average superstar, and you can BELEEEEDAT!" :reigns


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe Reigns should steal Bray's rocking chair next so he can have a place to sit for Story Times with Roman Reigns. It'll be like the Highlight Reel or Piper's Pit...except with stories.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

anyone know how to tag spoilers here, so that people who don't want to see it don't?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im going stir crazy over here without my fix of Orton


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

K4L318 said:


> anyone know how to tag spoilers here, so that people who don't want to see it don't?





Spoiler: HOW TO SPOILER



Don't worry we all saw your attempt at the spoiler in your closed thread



:aj3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im going stir crazy over here without my fix of Orton


Don't worry, you'll get your fix Sunday. :rko2


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So we're going to get Hogan, Hall, Nash, HBK, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg, X-Pac, Flair, HHH and Steph all in the same ring at the same time?

......................................................

NWO vs. DX vs. Evolution vs. The McMahon Helmsley Era vs. The Authority? It has finally happened. Triple H has finally found a way to make every single segment, legend and thing that will take place on Raw about him. 

Bow to the King.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Spoiler: HOW TO SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


Spoiler: HOW TO SPOILER



well then I guess you guys know











is back. A fan saw her in Dallas today outside the arena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

K4L318 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HOW TO SPOILER
> ...





Spoiler: Divas



Depending how bad Nikki's injury really is, this wouldn't surprise me


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope to see Lita. I also hope she comes out dressed like she did when she was with edge.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what happens with Cena/Lesnar/Rollins, Rollins was in great form last week.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Last Raw before RR. Can't wait.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cant wait for more Mother Goose and Grimm. :mark: :mark: :mark: Belee!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Spoiler: Divas
> 
> 
> 
> Depending how bad Nikki's injury really is, this wouldn't surprise me


Or i hope its the long awaited pairing of her with paige.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A quick match with Nikki, get the belt and she can still parade around doing AJ things until she is fully healed.
But then Nikki can do that too so, oh who knows.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Got my NWO shirt on for RAW Reunion. :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

It would be dope if they did a DX vs NWO segment tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Party's over Grandpas :brock


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn haven't been on here in ages, would be mega cool if there was a NWO segment tonight, hope WWE doesn't screw it up...could be quite a good show


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, this should either be a pretty watchable episode or an unmitigated disaster!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

A bunch of old guys.. Think I might have to skip this one.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/yDY7zkgFCb/ niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A room full of legends and no Legend Killer

:crying:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

HHH took care of his body so well.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Give me a Wolfpac segment dammit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they are going to force X-Pac on us tonight it seems.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait to listen to Hulk Hogan ramble on and make zero sense about anything for 10 minutes. Yay!

Drunk Ric Flair would save this show, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Can't wait to listen to Hulk Hogan ramble on and make zero sense about anything for 10 minutes. Yay!
> 
> Drunk Ric Flair would save this show, though.


Drunk Flair is an indispensable staple of any of his Raw appearances. You just got me excited for this. :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Party's over Grandpas :brock


Brock's just upset that Hogan still had bigger arms than him.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

So I got the network today, then realised they don't show raw on it. Smh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

issyk1 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/yDY7zkgFCb/ niceeeeeeeeeeee












Discussing the adjectives...

That picture really should be the poster for parties over grandpas minus HBK :maury


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome 1 said:


> So I got the network today, then realised they don't show raw on it. Smh


you would think they would at least show a re run of raw and smackdown the following days they air, but they dont. ridiculous.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NWO = DX = KLIQ :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So they are going to force X-Pac on us tonight it seems.


I never understood this "XPAC HEAT"

I always liked XPAC

:jose


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hammertron said:


> you would think they would at least show a re run of raw and smackdown the following days they air, but they dont. ridiculous.


Yeah I think it might have something to do with their contract with USA, like they can't put episodes on the Network for X amount of time.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

If there is "legends" segment when they are all gathered in the ring,we hear "HEY NOTHING YOU CAN SAY" I would :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so ready for Scott Hall


----------



## Ziggz (Dec 16, 2014)

Hammertron said:


> you would think they would at least show a re run of raw and smackdown the following days they air, but they dont. ridiculous.


Not it's not.

It's due the TV deal.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Haven't really gone out of my way to catch a Raw in a couple of months, but no fucking way am I missing a Raw with Hall, Nash and Hogan on it.


and once that opening segment is done, go back to the status quo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I can see it now... 

*NWO music hits, the legends make their way to the ring*
*Couple of Promos*
*Lesnars music hits*
*Heyman Promo*
*Lesnar gets in Hogans face*
*Cena's music hits...*
*Cena takes out Lesnar*
*Cena poses with the legends, the legends lift Cena over their heads and jump around like goofs*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I never understood this "XPAC HEAT"
> 
> I always liked XPAC
> 
> :jose


Not X-Pac heat (good worker), it's,

"Tonight on Raw, welcome back the legends, HBK, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, and X-PAC!":jim


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt announced via twitter


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

holy fuck!!! Bryan vs Wyatt TONIGHT!!! looking forward to that.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> I can see it now...
> 
> *NWO music hits, the legends make their way to the ring*
> *Couple of Promos*
> ...


So...Hogan's birthday party pretty much?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah I think it might have something to do with their contract with USA, like they can't put episodes on the Network for X amount of time.


That's exactly what it is. If the Network showed re-runs the day after then USA would probably lose a fair bit of viewership. Even the people who DVR it aren't gonna bother anymore if it's on the Network.

It's a weird situation because they need that TV exposure to sell the Network and bring in new fans, yet they can't even air their flagship show on the Network.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt announced via twitter


What happened to Bryan vs Kane? LMAO


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Suddenly Riley is the most intresting guy in the pre show panel  Such a lame group


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Hoping for Sting :hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, wasn't it supposed to be Bryan/Kane tonight?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> So...Hogan's birthday party pretty much?


Yeah, pretty much.

Bryan vs Wyatt? Sign me up!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bryan v Kane is booked for Smackdown.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> What happened to Bryan vs Kane? LMAO


That's on Smackdown.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Um, wasn't it supposed to be Bryan/Kane tonight?


That's for Smackdown.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Um, wasn't it supposed to be Bryan/Kane tonight?


That's Smackdown


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Gotta love 'the Analyst' Alex Riley feeling bad for Cena, who of course, feels bad that his friends are fired


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

KakeRock said:


> Suddenly Riley is the most intresting guy in the pre show panel  Such a lame group


I like Corey Graves


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I was gonna say.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

When is Brock not in a sour mood.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Axel or I riot


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do they even bother with pre-shows?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> When is Brock not in a sour mood.


when hes fucking sable


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just tuned in. Is there a pre-show match?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cautiously optimistic about this show. I'm not watching live but hopefully it's good. RAW IS ROLLINS again I hope. 

:rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait, who didnt see potential in Cena? Say what you will about him, but he seemed the real deal since day one to me.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Just tuned in. Is there a pre-show match?


No. Has there ever been a RAW pre-show match?


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Why the fuck is Riley not wrestling?
I liked him after he got split from Miz.

Good look,great theme,decent mic skills.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Nice! Bryan is one of the few who have got a great match out of Wyatt.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Since DX and the NWO are both showing up tonight, do we think Triple H will be the next HOF inductee?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Cautiously optimistic about this show. I'm not watching live but hopefully it's good. RAW IS ROLLINS again I hope.
> 
> :rollins


Has Rollins ever disappointed? I mean, he's the best heel since...I can't remember and his in ring is 5 star every time. His promo work gets better every single week. 

He's the only wrestler I think I can 100% bank on and nobody else comes close.

I don't like seeing his persistent limp...it scares me that he might have to take time off for injury. That would be a real disaster.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Since DX and the NWO are both showing up tonight, do we think Triple H will be the next HOF inductee?


I doubt it'll be X-Pac,lol so maybe HHH. You know, it COULD be Rick Rude....just saying.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Since DX and the NWO are both showing up tonight, do we think Triple H will be the next HOF inductee?


Soooo, 3-hour Triple H video package tonight? :lol 

Either way, Macho is certainly not headlining right? They've got to top him with someone living and able to deliver a speech, Triple H is actually not a bad guess at all.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> I doubt it'll be X-Pac,lol so maybe HHH. You know, it COULD be Rick Rude....just saying.


I could see Diesel going in this year or next year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 appreciation night would be hilarious. They should do one. Edit past video footage to make it obvious pro-HHH propaganda.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :trips2 appreciation night would be hilarious. They should do one.


Remember the promo before 'Mania last year (during the Bryan Yes story) where HHH showed a video package of all the people he's buried? :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm surrounded by Cena fans here in the arena. They are gonna be pissed at me when I boo the hell out of Cena later.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

X-Pac's gonna be there? lol I want him to get high on meth and tear his asshole doing the bronco buster again


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

They talked about Flair and HBK coming in at #1 and winning the Rumble... :hmm:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Soooo, 3-hour Triple H video package tonight? :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Remember the promo before 'Mania last year (during the Bryan Yes story) where HHH showed a video package of all the people he's buried? :lol







Gold :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm surrounded by Cena fans here in the arena. They are gonna be pissed at me when I boo the hell out of Cena later.


Don't boo. Start a 'Change the channel' or 'same ol' shit' chant when he is talking.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bad News Barret vs. Ambrose... match made by Kane... soon to be be interfered with by Kane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose to job to Barrett?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone else notice Alex Rileys Hair over the past few Pre-Shows?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :trips2 appreciation night would be hilarious. They should do one. Edit past video footage to make it obvious pro-HHH propaganda.


This would be the greatest thing they could ever do. 



Midnight Rocker said:


> Remember the promo before 'Mania last year (during the Bryan Yes story) where HHH showed a video package of all the people he's buried? :lol







:trips5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Almost #WWEFuckery time :mark:

Side Note: I am totally addicted to the WWE Immortals Game


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TB Tapp said:


> X-Pac's gonna be there? lol I want him to get high on meth and tear his asshole doing the bronco buster again


That's just like anyother day for XPac.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bork's gonna show!

... Oh, wait, legends are there.

Gee, ya think they might use the legends to get heat on Bork and The Future, then have Sheena stand tall?


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol it gets to the point where I dread everytime Ambrose has a match because we all know he's going to lose. I'd rather him not even wrestle tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Remember the promo before 'Mania last year (during the Bryan Yes story) where HHH showed a video package of all the people he's buried? :lol






:trips3


*Starbuck ninja'd me. Should have expected it :booklel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just seeing the final few minutes of SVU w/Stabler on USA Network before Raw. I miss Stabler.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Bad News Barret vs. Ambrose... match made by Kane... soon to be be interfered with by Kane.


Kane is extra lucky today since both Ambrose & Bryan are wrestling... :side:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Gold :lol


Haha yesss, better than I remember it! :lol


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Just seeing the final few minutes of SVU w/Stabler on USA Network before Raw. I miss Stabler.


Dude's like a boss of an actor, one of the most underrated.

That moment when you suddenly realize: the ugly guy in Harold & Kumar 1 and the KKK wizard in the second one are both Stabler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And here we go


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuckery time :cole


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> This would be the greatest thing they could ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT Video

:trips5


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Just seeing the final few minutes of SVU w/Stabler on USA Network before Raw. I miss Stabler.


Me too, I don't watch SVU a lot, but it's weird to think he's not on.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yes, nothing makes me think of MLK more than WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes the Fuckery :trips3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Raw is live


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Question of the Evening.. To whom does the Newday Job!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Da fuq


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I love how we all gather here to hate on what we're about to watch.

This is the very definition of a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Gold :lol


:buried


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is this going to be one of the two nights R-Truth wins a match?


----------



## Old and In the Way (May 16, 2014)

Love the opening


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go. I'm actually liking the MLK clips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Obligatory MLK Montage


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Just showing random successful black people?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Every year with this, their "We're not racist at all, see! MARTIN LUTHER KING AND OTHER BLACK PEOPLE"

:eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I HAVE A DREAM...... That there won't be any fuckery tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Oh yes, nothing makes me think of MLK more than WWE


they keep the racism alive.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince finally puttin over black America my brothas :dance


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Raw Started!
MLK Promo


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

*Patriotism intensifies*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it MLK Day or Black History month?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I always laugh when I see WWE of all companies doing mlk or Black History Month comemerations


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

And WWE make that dream a reality by having every single black man on the roster a jobber.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup. MLK would be so proud of Kamala, Cryme Tyme, New Day and Shelton Benjamin's Momma. 

And they show every black person in the crowd.
This fucking company.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Where the fuck is Henry's and Bookers accomplishments?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Intro is back this week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole looking serious. Fuck off.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Is is black history month in the USA or are they just guilt tripping us?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm liking that RAW intro.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL @ WWE for panning to the handful of black people in the audience because of MLK day lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm so gad we have an opening theme/clips again!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The intro's back!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ROMAN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince has a dream that no black wrestler will ever be presented in a serious fashion anymore,they must all dance and act like a minstrel show. It's a new day, after all.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice tribute by the WWE.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Bet theyll try to pass off Roman Reigns as half black


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

So the intro is back after a week off? And the pyro!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck
This
Song!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:reigns Finishing that RAW intro.*


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

RAW intro? Pyrotechnics? Did I slip back into 1999?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Intro and pyro AGAIN ,fantastic! :clap:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

so there are 6 black fans in attendance?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow intro and pyro again.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

We want X-Pac.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol WWE logic: shows MLK montage about everyone is equal, color doesn't matter

pans the camera to just only black people.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

NWO and DX 

mark mark mark mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BORRRRRRKKKK TIMEEE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

BORKKKKK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Is is black history month in the USA or are they just guilt tripping us?


That is in Feb. Its MLK day in the USA which is a holiday is most states.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love that they keep using that picture of Ric Flair. 

That had to be from over a decade ago.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Beast!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

booork


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The beast!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did Cole just say the RR is 6 months away? And not 6 days?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

aww shit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MLK celebration. Who's out first? The two honks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Parties over Wrestling Forum :brock


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm most excited to see Sean Waltman. I'm probably the only one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is the alpha and omega of the opening credits.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar to kick off Raw :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

NWO, DX, New Age Outlaws
and The Beast in First Place


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

BRRRRAWK LLLLESNER! 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nothing says MLK day like a ring full of old white guys.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Raw Reunion: YAAAAS!

Brock Lesnar: YAAAAS!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"I have a dream :vince.....no I have a scheme" :vince5 :hunter


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Pretty good crowd.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman and Lazer! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BORK LASER


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brock going to actually wrestle on Raw? j/k I know that's a pipe dream,lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I had a feeling Kevin Nash was going to be added back onto the show. Gonna mark for NWO and DX entrance on same night.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys happening now?

Brock is showing up more :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Brock taking 5 minutes to find the correct way to hold the belt up :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Authority is not starting off Raw with a 20 minute promo. Tybg.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tonight Brock needs to kill some dudes. A lot of them. Legends, J&J security, a couple of fans, and Cole.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Beast starts RAW for a change


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Paul to say something stupid


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Starting RAW with the beast. Looks like its going to be a good night


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Bork got the mic!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lesnar has been steaming, stewing... getting his rice and beef ready for a nice home-cooked meal!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nothing says MLK day like a ring full of old white guys.


Excuse me, racist old white guys.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*THE BEAST already? Fuck yes :mark:*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Gawd Lesnar you're even worse when you call out someone!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That snot by Brock's nose doe.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Yup. MLK would be so proud of Kamala, Cryme Tyme, New Day and Shelton Benjamin's Momma.
> 
> And they show every black person in the crowd.
> This fucking company.


Don't forget Akeem, the African Dream. Papa Shango. Making JYD come out to "Grab dem cakes" music...


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This is amazing! Get your ass out here boy!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oooooh helllll yaaaah! Baby!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bork promo. :lelbrock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock cutting a better promo than all of Reigns combined


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Business time, baby.


----------



## Coyote_69 (Dec 5, 2008)

I need a Stream, also Nikki Bella under my desk, but first of all, I need a stream, please.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm surprised Brock knows who Rollins is


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

bayybayyy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look at Brock trying sound all tough and shit. 

Just let Heyman do the talking.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, Brock, dont grab the mic!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lesnar channeling his inner Jay Briscoe.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh god, he's talking!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lesnar calling Seth out, stuff is gonna happen.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brock is soooo bad on the mic


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking hell Brock actually getting through a promo without fucking up


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Every line Brock says I crack up.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BORK PROMO


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm gonna miss Brock when he's gone. Sadly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT'S BUSINESS TIME BABY. GET YOUR WEASLEY ASS OUT HERE BABY.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG he talks


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Baby.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
The best :lmao

Baby :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock apparently loves to use the word "baby"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Baby come back


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The king is here bitches


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reach for the sky boy! :brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is in trouble. BIDness time!!!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Damn it HHH, I wanted to hear Brock say baby 100 more times


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe that voice comes out of that man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bawse: YAAAAS!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's H McMahon!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Brock Baby Lesnar


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> The Beast starts RAW for a change


That change lasted all of 2 minutes or less


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like HHH is getting his arm broken again.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm here to fight, baby.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the
Bow down to the king


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Lesnar calling Seth out, stuff is gonna happen.


Tonights main event Lesnar vs Rollins?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock is unintentionally hilarious

'Babayy' :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Lucky for Seth he doesn't show up often. You can't miss that much work without consequences.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:trips appeared, i bet he's going to schedule a match tonight (main event)


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Nobody puts baby in the corner


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Heyman's going to leave Lesnar for Rollins on Sunday.

They aren't even trying to hide it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Brock 'Dusty Rhodes' Lesnar , babeh!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

MANIC_ said:


> I'm gonna miss Brock when he's gone. Sadly.


You're not the only one.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> It's H McMahon!


Lol, basically.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here comes the Nose!

:HHH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Get your scrawny ass out there Rollins


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is going to win at RR. I can feel it.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

BOW DOWN


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL I love this crowd already. They popped for everything Lesnar said. I feel a good show going on.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Excuse me, racist old white guys.


In the words of Malice:


"Ironic, the same same place I'm makin' figures at
That there's the same land they used to hang .....s at"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe that voice comes out of that man.


Its no different than Mike Tyson


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mr. Curbstomp


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock channelling Bruce Campbell, Give me some sugar, baby.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol @ all the squeakers on this forum talking badly about Brock.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

15 minutes later.........


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kill him Brock. Kill him dead.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh no :lmao


*OH YAAAAS!* :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trips baby, get Rollins out here right now baby or baby, we having problems baby.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe that voice comes out of that man.


Yep, Brock Lesnar and David Beckham - cannot believe their voices are their voices.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock Lesnar calling me "baby" is fucking terrifying. Like Nasty Nate terrifying.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

The BEAST only caring about the GOAT tonight :drose


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] Rollins aint there tonight ... I bet ...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Bow down to the
> Bow down to the king


...baby!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips gone take this F-5 :brock


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> That change lasted all of 2 minutes or less


2 minutes? Don't give Haich so much credit.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Brock vs Trips at Mania, make it happen


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Brock gonna kill some bitches


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Lets fight, baby!"

Sounds like a 1980's babyface, lol. Gotta love Brock.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Here comes the Nose!
> 
> :HHH


Fire the guy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brock is a bad mother fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock is gonna wreck shit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Triple H doesn't pay shit.

Vince does lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The queen is here bitches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck HHH and his moral relativism.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Go away, Stephanie. And take that stupid ass fucking theme song with you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nice big juicy steak? Oh lawd, they're feed Lana to Lesnar 8*D*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> Cena is going to win at RR. I can feel it.


Cena vs Reigns at Wrestlemania? Hmmmmm I can definitely see that happening


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dat bitch: YAAAAS!*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"He pays the bills!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Trips baby, get Rollins out here right now baby or baby, we having problems baby.


:lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Take them all out Brock!!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

HE PAYS THE BILLS!!! :ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh god don't turn the BORK


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I really want Brock to just go fucking ape shit and destroy everything in sight until Seth comes out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

F-5 Stephanie please :brock


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Let's be businessmen" --Steph

lolwut?


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

You beat down Hunter, Brock then you will have to answer to The Kliq later tonight!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:brock is going to be a face against Rollins and Cena in Philly.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jesus christ, there is SO a face run in Brock Lesnar.

Gonna be sad if he leaves without getting to do it properly.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Corporate Kane! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Nice big juicy steak? Oh lawd, they're feed Lana to Lesnar 8*D*


Batista will sue for gimmick infringement.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Steph :cena


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph and HHH I just killed the crowd again. The egos.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan should come down ha


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lesnar/HHH IV at Mania


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*KILL THEM BROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Triple H trying to bribe Lesnar into going to Jimmy Johns. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol bring Kane and show out as security


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KILL THEM ALL, BROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Steph is a business man?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao this is just too funny


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Con27 said:


> Take them all out Brock!!


I got to see Stephanie get an F5 in my lifetime


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Cena vs Reigns at Wrestlemania? Hmmmmm I can definitely see that happening


Reigns wins at Wrestlemania, Cena destroys him afterwards and turns heel.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the hell are they talking to Brock like he's 4 years old. HAHA


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Nice big juicy steak? Oh lawd, they're feed Lana to Lesnar 8*D*


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Brock don't give a fuck.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Crowd is sounding awake tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right, Seth, the world is yours.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth doing a spoken-word version of Brie Bella's theme.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar looking like the babyface here.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow Seth looks extra hobo today :heston


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Brock is looking ripped :mark: :mark: :mark:

No ****.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rollins is such a slimey son of a bitch :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dat heat for Seth.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steph and those Fuck Me boots

:lenny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth being a shit eater. 

I love it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like Cena said that same thing to Rollins before.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Loose Reality said:


> Steph is a business man?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Would it really be that surprising if she was :draper2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BROCK BRAH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HEYMAN KNOWS :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Looks like HHH is getting his arm broken again.


Strike that, looks like Big Show Kane Triple H and Seth Rollins are getting arms broken


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Steph coming out w show and kane is like pouring water on heat. Good lord


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Giant Seth :mark:


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL @ Heyman owning the fuck out of Seth.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Calling it now:

Heel :reigns vs Face :brock just so :vince3 can still have his baby in Mania ME.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

the we hate cena black guy is front row. yay i missed him


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Why the hell are they talking to Brock like he's 4 years old. HAHA


Caveman gimmick :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How does Brock defend the title?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:heyman


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Which way did he go


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

BY GAWD ITS JAWN CENA


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Ugh, for God's sake.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Now Cena about to ruin everything :ugh2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

loooooooool cenaaa


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

DAMMIT CENA!

YOU MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

APPLE DOUGH!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a good opening segment, haha.

Very chaotic.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus baby blue shirt


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

mmm trash appeared
John Cena Sucks!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This ******.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CENA, FUCK YOU, GO HOME!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That new color looks nice on you baby.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great 50 shades of :CENA is here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The actual fuck is that shirt?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whats with the blue shirt


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ruined


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hurry up and get Cena out to ruin this segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god did Cena get ANOTHER FUCKING COLOR???


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Well thats the promo ruined here comes cena


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah.... kinda hard to make a bad ass entrance when you're wearing powder blue...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena with the color change of the season


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*And the awesomeness is over. Fuck off ya walking chlorofome billboard.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This motherfucker coming out looking like a blue Smartie fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or would this match be ALOT more exciting if it was just Lesnar Vs. Seth?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Turquois this week for this bastard. Red and Yellow is so 1985


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

It's jorts time


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena looks DUMB as fuck.

This douchebag is trash and ruins wrestling.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess Cena said who gives a fuck about Ryback, Ziggler & Erick Rowan aye?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Hot crowd tonight. Let's see if they can keep up that momentum.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice shirt, baby.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena looks like a big thing of blue playdough


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Babyface turn coming for Lesnar? So who's fighting him at WM 31?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I want that cena shirt, looks ugly, but it matches my sneakers.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BLUEBERRY BOY IS HERE


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Would it really be that surprising if she was :draper2



Not to me. Still didn't think she would like it known her implants were pecs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Why the hell are they talking to Brock like he's 4 years old. HAHA


Because he has the voice of a 4 year old boy?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey theres the 4th member of the New Day...uh I mean Cena


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Notice how Cena just sucked all the energy out of this good segment.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

WHAT IN THE BLUE HELL ARE YOU WEARING CENA!?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Three Cena's on the same shirt

Where's the moon at?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena going back to his thuganomics roots


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree....Lesnar vs. Seth ALONE is better..fuck off Cena!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph loves it Raw gangbang about to commence!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Cena out there now? This does not involve him!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Here he comes to wreck the daaaaayyyy....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well the opening segment WAS going well


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

VForViper said:


> Now Cena about to ruin everything :ugh2


Ruin what? This segment was over long before Cena came out.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why does John Cena make every situation about him? This segment had nothing to do with him.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So what's the tag team main event tonight then


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

LOL HE SAID IT! HE'LL NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena confirming his title victory as usual.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God... how does anyone take this fuck seriously.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Serious Cena is here about to cut the same promo again


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Booooooo


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena next in line for "This Fire Burns" theme music.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cena now Smurf color


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena doesn't care about the fired 3 baby


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Smh, how many smurfs had to die to create that shirt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And a good segment goes down the shitter and immediately becomes all about the biggest down low politican in wrestling history.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

It's the blue M&M.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You would think Cena would have a black T Shirt on since its MLK day


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh man, The Rock would have a field day smack talking Cena about this new shirt


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh fuck, here comes the "legacy" garbage.. Cenawinslol..


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Well never mind :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> God... how does anyone take this fuck seriously.


He needs to join The Rock kiss my ass club.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many time are we going to hear the same promo from Cena?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

first hes McDonald's now hes Burger King


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> Notice how Cena just sucked all the energy out of this good segment.


This! :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Legit cannot take Cena seriously in that shirt looking for cheap pops


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So then quit Cena so those 3 can come back


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

So much cringe, cena. christ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:hano


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm going to call Cena's new shirt his "Smurf blue" colored shirt.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Witty banter John.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

That was too fucking corny.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What a friggin fruitcake.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

This comedy attemp fpalm


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

And how can Kane interfere


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is a piece of shit


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

What a douche. Steph yankin' that leash back.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Had to reach for that cheap pop :ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena using the Foley cheap pop line


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena is so out of place in this match. He doesn't belong in the main event anymore.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena the lamest dude out there lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

did he really say assholes?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Let him go Steph. I don't want to see Cena again.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Cena lookin' like a bag of tropical Skittles.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Crowd didn't give a fuck so Cena pulled out the ol' Foley reliable "Right here, in Dallas Texas!"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph looks like she is about to savor some Cenation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ASHHOLES... This fucking guy. :Jordan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He would do anything?

Like join the authority to get the trio their jobs back


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"False sense of authority." Don't they actually have authority? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> You can say that about the whole wrestling business since the 90's.........


That's a fair point. 'Entertaining' would have been a better word to use.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena is a disgrace on the mic. Same promo every fucking week.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ash-holes?

What's an ash-hole?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Would you guys laugh at me if i said I thought that Cena promo was good


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Lesnar and Cena vs. Kane and Big Show tonight please


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Commercial break anytime now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Asholes? :wall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ashhole is so corny fpalm


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena got some fashion advice from Bluetista :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena inspired me alright. 

In 2007, he inspired me to not watch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> And a good segment goes down the shitter and immediately becomes all about the biggest down low politican in wrestling history.


:lol this


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Stephanie doing GOAT things


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

haha Cena got no reaction during his big passionate speech


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:what

Ashholes?

WTF WAS THAT!? 

:lol :lmao


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

"corny little jokes"

Steph nailed it LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lmao here they go again with this dogshit.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"Corny little jokes"

Stephanie's burying skills are quite underrated & exceptional.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> This is a good opening segment, haha.
> 
> Very chaotic.


Or it was good until the Cena show started.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:heston


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SAME SHIT EVERY WEEK


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HAHAHA

"You're a loser"


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Would you guys laugh at me if i said I thought that Cena promo was good


Yes :ti


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Steph GOAT female heel


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> That's a fair point. 'Entertaining' would have been a better word to use.


No, I take that back, misunderstood you.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> Cena got some fashion advice from Bluetista :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Steph just dropped that verbal ether


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

You go keep telling them truths Steph.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I fucking hate long opening promos like these.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph's comments imply she knew the "man" Cena used to be.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

As soon as Cena said pits of ashes, i said " no john please don't do it." He did it. God damn wordplay jokes


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jesus christ, so shall we just have Vince come out and confirm John Cena is winning on Sunday.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Im sensing an "overcoming of odds" of epic proportions here.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins GOATING it up backstage where he is safe.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I cannot even function on this promo. That shirt. What is happening with it? Why are there so many Cenas on one shirt? Is that a Thuganomics Cena? Why is it so blue?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"You're a loser"

:rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, there you have it. Cena wins because they think Reigns will get cheered for beating him for the title. The crowd will shit on both of them. :lmao


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

After watching past PPVS and RAWs on the network all week, i've only just realized truly how bad PG is


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

When did they really cheer him in the first place?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the segment started out great.........


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"You're a loser, John!" :rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon looks like a Goddess who should be worshiped. Everyone should be on their knees in Stephanie's presence.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovin' Seth's mic skills AS OF LATE! (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Easy way to solve this.

Why don't the Authority tell him that they'll rehire Ziggler/Ryback/Rowan if Cena gives up his Royal Rumble title shot?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh fuck they're setting up another Cena redemption angle. He's winning the belt fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Still don't take Rollins as a serious threat. Needs 6-8 guys to help him


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena's winning at the Rumble, isn't he


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL BOTCH!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Do what Seth says please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy botch


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This Ass Kicker Brock was a nice opener, till they ruined it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TUCK HIS LEGS.................

BOTCH


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Seth's botch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:bryanlol End this dammit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins fucked up :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO goddamnit Seth :lmao


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Nooo a Rollins botch!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rollins done a Reigns!

Rollins done a Reigns!

Rollins done a Reigns!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Just end this.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh shit lmao Cena improv on Rollins mix up


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Shishara said:


> If there is "legends" segment when they are all gathered in the ring,we hear "HEY NOTHING YOU CAN SAY" I would :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:maury

is it wrong i'd pay for this to happen?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

you nearly fucked that up Seth!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena says my time is now, Rollings says his time is up. Im confused


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll gonna kill Seth like ya'll kill Roman for that botch or na :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Stephanie McMahon looks like a Goddess who should be worshiped. Everyone should be on their knees in Stephanie's presence.


You're in character right? I hope...otherwise so damn thirsty, wow!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Nice one dumb cunt, go ahead and bring his botch up....


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Are those odds I see being stacked against John Cena?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 found a botch to bury with


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup....Cena is definitely confirming he IS winning At the Rumble :cena3


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dammit Seth!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh shit


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck...

It looks like Cena's winning.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh god. Come the fuck on.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck me, Cena is going to win on Sunday. 

OK, Cena wins the three way and then Seth cashes in. Lets have that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Cena's winning at the Rumble.. Fuckkkkkkk.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ALMOST 20 MINUTES IN AND THEY'RE STILL TALKING.

Fucking hell. I hate opening promos.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Shouldn't the champ be in the middle on the Royal Rumble poster? Guh..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOSER! :rollins


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Say what you will, but I would take a Rollins botch over a beanstalk story.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Eat Sleep Disappear Repeat

:lmao


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

cena with the cheap mention city pops. gtfo ut


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

#BringRowanBack !


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All this Cena overcoming the odds means he is winning,, isnt it?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

If they get this stipulation fpalm

Why the hell am I watching this?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena's winning, folks.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Blue World Order


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit!...there goes the fucking ending of the match. Way to go, John, you really did wreck the day.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena FAILED. He is a FAILURE


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas winning


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Ya'll gonna kill Seth like ya'll kill Roman for that botch or na :maury


Hell nah, somehow they're gonna blame Cena for that :maury


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Will do Rollins :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So that means Teal Cena gonna win? fpalm


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He's got his accent back lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy shit just end this.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*What a complete shit show; predictable as fucking hell. what's the point tuning in.*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh great Cena's going to look like the hero once again


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh thank god. Thought they were about to go through with Cena's shitty proposition.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok so the 3 guys are getting their jobs back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What a dick he has to actually think about his answer lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stephanie in dat dress tho. kada


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

So damn boring.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuckin Cena faces


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Really hoping we get an DX nWo stand off...which puts X-pac in a tough spot so they all kick his ass and celebrate


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again Cena winning
fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena wins Rumble now! fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone needs to put a Brazzers logo on Steph saying "aaaanything"


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That botch, Rollins.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena's confused look is so corny


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Orton should punt Cena in the head and take his place at RR


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *What a complete shit show; predictable as fucking hell. what's the point tuning in.*


To see X-Pac later?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This segment was pretty good until Reverend Respect came out and spewed diarrhea on everyone.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena wins tonight and Cena wins at the rumble. Case closed


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Do the right thing John! It's not like you haven't held the title a million times before!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cause Cena will never get a title shot again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah more fake voting


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing how it went from all eyes on Brock to this mother fucker yet again. Fucker needs to take a break.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Cena overcomes tonight, interesting


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Noooo, stay in the title match dammit Cena leave the rumble match aloooone


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lets say Cena gets another L tonight, He in the rumble match now that his out of the championship match


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Waiting for Nash just to read all the quad jokes...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh god. He's going to lose their stacked match tonight and somehow he'll show up in the Rumble and win it instead.

Kill me now.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Stephanie in dat dress tho. kada


Straight up MILF goodness MMMMMMMMM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> He's got his accent back lol.


Well the Pats are in the Super Bowl so he has to get his boston accent back


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Holy long promo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Steph is a MILF.


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

are u here to deliver my pizza? or are u here to fight?! - Brock Lesnar lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DOUBLE U DOUBLE U E ALP


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Authority opener for the millionth consecutive time.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So it's not that we want the 3 of them back it's we believe in Cena fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Those three guys are just pawns in the John Cena hero storyline #84783 . Fuck me.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Lesnar vs Rollins! 

Cena needs to lose this match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did this segment go from Brock calling out Rollins to Cena and the 3 guys that were fired?? fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Should'nt Cena accept immediatly? What a face.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, how did they take a segment with an angry Brock and turn it into this.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HHH needs some more makeup for that zit on his face


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BOOKAH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So apparently Brock doesn't want to kill Rollins now?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cena winning tonight


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> This segment was pretty good until Reverend Respect came out and spewed diarrhea on everyone.


Oh brotha' testify.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Come on, JAWN!" :rollins "Jawn! JAWWWWNNN!"


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Another predictable main event, they aren't going to have a PPV without Johnny boy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes or No is Bryan's gimmick HHH.


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

My husband agreed to watch raw with me tonight because he sort of likes the royal rumble. Guess who fell the fuck asleep during that opening segment? THANKS FOR NOTHING WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

15 million have the app :HA 15 million sure as hell don't watch


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So what are the odds Cena loses his title shot at the Rumble and just wins the Rumble instead?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sometimes I wish the crowd would go back to the days where they would throw garbage into the ring. But really I just wish they'd throw it at Cena.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

God, Cena really killed that segment....


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

NOBODY NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO DOWNLOAD AN APP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, this stipulation means SHIT. If he loses, those three fired guys can just come back in the near future, they're not banned for life (kayfabe wise, of course).


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

How you download app, Cole?


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

are u here to fix my computer? or are u here to fight?! - Brock Lesnar lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"I'LL DO ANYTHING JUST TELL ME WHAT"

"Ok, put your title shot on the line"

"WELL NOT THAT"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*No but really.


BRACK. BRACK. BRAK BRAK BRAK BRAK







*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

22 min and I have no clue what just happened
Brock not mad at rollins anymore?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Cena's such a kayfabe dick he's been champion more than 99% of wrestlers over help your friends dammit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Cena wins the rumble on Sunday.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Superkick said:


> Those three guys are just pawns in the John Cena hero storyline #84783 . Fuck me.


As it was always intended to be. Just another way for the put Cena over as the good guy


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Bryan up next, time to change channel for a while


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bryan :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bryan vs Wyatt??


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Really Michael? It's FREE?

I couldn't have known that without you telling me.

I swear to god they turn Cole into John Madden with these obvious quips.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank god they are not doing the fired or re-hired stipulation at Royal Rumble.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Wyatt vs Bryan :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan on Raw 

yes yes yes


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Can we have a third option where Cena just goes home and just Ziggler comes back in his place?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray was being built only to be fed by DA GOAT Daniel Bryan! :jay2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

15.7 million times but only 3-4 million watch Raw?:westbrook3:kobe


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This company thinks we're fucking retards if they think we can't download apps.


ITS 2015!!! 

Vince unkout


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like Bray is about to do the job...


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

are u here to deliver my pizza? or are u here to fight?! - Brock Lesnar


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Cena is a disgrace on Mic


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

A shitty segment to plug their garbage app and try to turn the fans against Cena YET AGAIN. This fucking company would probably rather lose over half their audience before they ever stopped trying to find ways to make Cena sympathetic.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Cole's most memorable quotes of all time

"Oh my...."
"wwe app"
"wwe network"
:cole


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I have no idea how to download the WWE App. Hopefully they'll repeat how to do it tonight.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bray better win this


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Lesnar vs Rollins!
> 
> Cena needs to lose this match


But then he'll go and win the Royal Rumble


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Can't these guys get their jobs back AND Cena lose his title shot? I'd vote for that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> LOL, this stipulation means SHIT. If he loses, those three fired guys can just come back in the near future, they're not banned for life (kayfabe wise, of course).


Or they can just go to TNA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wow, how did they take a segment with an angry Brock and turn it into this.


Oh you didn't know?

Everything is about John Cena... by the end of the segment, Brock was just standing around like a goof unsure of what was going on around him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw started off good with Ass Kicker Brock wanting to kick ass, all ruined by Cena and now all eyes are on this Mother Fucker. Fuck Cena


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Wtf Rollins has a cartoon like version of his face on the Rumble poster but Cena and Lesnar have normal pictures, looks so strange :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Cena's such a kayfabe dick he's been champion more than 99% of wrestlers over help your friends dammit


He never help anybody, 50% of the time people turn on Cena is for that reason :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey look Wyatt vs Bryan in the battle of two guys that should keep winning going into the rumble


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Getting Bryan out of the way early tonight thank god.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bray vs. Bryan :mark:

Hopefully w/ no interference...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How you going to have 15 million downloads and only 3 million people watch your shitty shows? Spam downloads.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> 22 min and I have no clue what just happened
> Brock not mad at rollins anymore?


HHH came out. Lesnar was done once the Schnoz's music hit. Nobody upstages HHH. But I was damn ready to see Brock do anything.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ryback22: The Authority like to play games with human beings livelihoods. This is one game they will lose. #VoteYes4BigGuy


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brieee mooode!


NoyK said:


> *BRAK BRAK BRAK BRAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even when it's (apparently) not about Cena, it's still about Cena. Not the first time I've said that, but it's the truth. Sure it won't be the last time I say it, either.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Bryan get is win back? It's been almost a year.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I'm here to say it's stupid Wyatt vs Bryan at this point. They're building Wyatt for Taker, needs to look strong. There's build-up for Bryan at the Rumble, needs to look strong. We probably will see some fuckery from Kane to hype the match at Smackdown of Bryan vs the Almighty Kane. Just bad.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

2 things from that opening segment:

1. I would do really filthy things to Steph wearing a dress like that
2. Cena can't act. Send him to classes wwe pls. 


Also lol at wyatt getting fed to Bryan. Every time this dude takes a step forward they make him go back a step.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

So Brock starts the show which is awesome, but then the whole segment revolves around Cena. 

Man do they suck at booking a show. No friggin clue whatsoever.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Ryback22: The Authority like to play games with human beings livelihoods. This is one game they will lose. #VoteYes4BigGuy


The Big Gawd


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

British Bruiser said:


> Cole's most memorable quotes of all time
> 
> "Oh my...."
> "wwe app"
> ...


...and not forgetting....

'Vintage Orton!'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

25 minutes in, to show for it, they set up the main event......uh......kind of.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How you going to have 15 million downloads and only 3 million people watch your shitty shows? Spam downloads.


3m in US, 15m worlwide.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Come on, the stipulation should be either Cena gives up his title shot or his 'pals' don't get their jobs back. simple. 

We have a Cena overcoming the odds night tonight and that bodes well for the rumble lol.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Will Bryan get is win back? It's been almost a year.


Orton never got his WM XXX rematch...


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

These two both need to win here. Hopefully fuckery occurs and protects both from a loss.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Even when it's (apparently) not about Cena, it's still about Cena. Not the first time I've said that, but it's the truth. Sure it won't be the last time I say it, either.


It will allways be about Cena until he retires


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow bray got semi jobber opening. Guessing opening segment went over.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They took the time to explain how to download the app but cut Brays entrance short? 



good god.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This should be a great match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Wyatt


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So apparently Brock doesn't want to kill Rollins now?


Yup because reasons.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Bryan vs Wyatt's match is anything like the one last year from at the rumble, then I can not fucking wait!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wyatt with that semi jobber entrance.

:ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Ryback22: The Authority like to play games with human beings livelihoods. This is one game they will lose. #VoteYes4BigGuy


:lmao


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

GET CENA OFF MY SCREEN, I'VE SEEN ENOUGH!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is what you call a real pop


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Chant Yes and you're never going to touch a girl in your life


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They should have had Bray sit in the middle of the ring and cut a promo while illuminated by the lantern.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LokiAmbrose said:


> Ok, I'm here to say it's stupid Wyatt vs Bryan at this point. They're building Wyatt for Taker, needs to look strong. There's build-up for Bryan at the Rumble, needs to look strong. We probably will see some fuckery from Kane to hype the match at Smackdown of Bryan vs the Almighty Kane. Just bad.


Well are they sure Taker's coming back? Plus it's not a shame if Wyatt loses to the second-hottest guy in the company.


But yeah, Kane will probably ruin everything as always.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Not Bray's biggest fan but no need for him to job here and why is he getting a jobber entrance?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

#VoteYesTooObvious 

:vince$


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

But but but I though we got reinjured!!!

Dirstsheets. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> So what are the odds Cena loses his title shot at the Rumble and just wins the Rumble instead?


Vince just won't be happy until his boy gets the record of world titles and Rumble wins


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Here is what you call a real pop


Really, really wasn't that impressive.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's like he never left.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> Chant Yes and you're never going to touch a girl in your life


Sounds like you'd know.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cena wishes he could have Bray's entrance reaction, let alone Bryan's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:yes :yes :yes

But really they should've put someone else against Bryan though. Why Wyatt, weren't they trying to push him?*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaaaaaaand, he's back on Raw. :yes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bryan sporting HBK's hairstyle :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That beard gotta go man...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Ryback22: The Authority like to play games with human beings livelihoods. This is one game they will lose. #VoteYes4BigGuy


Bless his heart


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

not sure if it's John Cena or tropical skittles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Most over guy in the world!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good to see Daniel back on Raw. Go get 'em Dan


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bryan would look so much better if he wore a proper pony tail.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Booker starting a "This" chant or is his English fucking horrible sucka?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I like Bryan's new look.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Orton never got his WM XXX rematch...


Or Batista or the rock etc etc. Is Bryan wearing new boots or kneepads? Looks different.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

WHAT DA HELL!! :bryan2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BryanZiggler said:


> Not Bray's biggest fan but no need for him to job here and why is he getting a jobber entrance?


because there was no ad for the first 20 mins of the show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The match these two had at the Rumble last year was one of my favorite matches of 2014.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Bryan's hair/beard combo is fucking boss.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

₵A$H®;44182577 said:


> Bryan sporting HBK's hairstyle :lol


I was gonna say Ministry Taker


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

What? They're acknowledging their feud from a year ago??


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bray vs Bryan
a good match but it's obvious who will win


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

₵A$H®;44182577 said:


> Bryan sporting HBK's hairstyle :lol


More like Has Been Kid sporting a hairstyle of his favourite Wrestler.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

₵A$H®;44182577 said:


> Bryan sporting HBK's hairstyle :lol


Yess he did on Smackdown as well haha


----------



## Since SS '88 (May 23, 2013)

Haven't been able to catch an episode of RAW in at least a month..

DB back in action and what a pop. YES!! YES!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Samurai looking Bryan.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

kane hahahahahahahahah


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

lol Kane


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bryan Cena bout to bury Bray with his 5 moves.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh fuck off Kane, you're irrelevant


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DB with his samurai hair now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh "Hell"


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

That looked rough.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh dammit I want a clean match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LolKaneInterferes.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kane shows up a little earlier than usual


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha opening match to Raw. Should be the damn WM main event


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Daniel Michaels? Heart Break YES


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ah fuck off Kane. :no:*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

my god, kane, just stop showing up to work.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bryan is a mentalist


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fucking Kane ruins everything


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

This seriously needs to stop.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bray just about killed Bryan on that whiff catch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm so glad Bryan doesn't wet his hair like the rest of these goofs. WTF Kane! Kane/Bryan is the true neverending feud!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane not waiting long to interfere this week :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kane ruins everything


WTF another ad after 3 mins of RAW


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm Kane


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

WWE loves repeating fueds don't they!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Bryan sort of fell nasty

COMMERCIAL!!!!!!


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, that was quick.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Little rusty on that ring dive. Hi Concussion Kane!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> not sure if it's John Cena or tropical skittles.


So much "lol".


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Kaneinteruptslol


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

I bet nobody could have predicted Kane appearing

and cut to an ad break


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I get worried every time Bryan does something high risk D:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate kane. LMFAO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan going to get 'injured' so :reignswinslol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That's gotta be Irrelevant Kane!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

AhHH....SUN-UVA-BITCH :bahgawd

Fuck you Kane.

Can they just please hug it out.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Bryan would look so much better if he wore a proper pony tail.



I think Natalya did his hair for him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Kanes gonna Kane


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Why the hell is Bryan still feuding with Kane?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Couldn't even get 5 mins before a Kane interference.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Erik. said:


> 3m in US, 15m worlwide.


LOL, he's just your typical American Kid not realising there is a world outside the USA.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jesus fuck its Kane again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane coming down to ringside :hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Kane needs to go to interference anonymous. He's out of control with this foolishness


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so tired of Bryan/Kane holy shit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Are we going to have Kane eliminate Bryan this year like he eliminated Punk last year? :kobe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is there anything sadder in wrestling in 2015 than Kane's music hitting during a match


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oscirus said:


> Kane needs to go to interference anonymous. He's out of control with this foolishness


If Mr T didn't scare him from interfering what will?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Loose Reality said:


> I think Natalya did his hair for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


At least her hair looks good on a regular basis. Bryan just looks weird, bless his heart.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

25 minutes of talking : no commercial.

1 minute of wrestling : Quick cut to commercial. - Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Please dont have a Kane/Bryan feud again for the love of all that is holy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Ugh dammit I want a clean match


WWE laughs at your request.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is there anything sadder in wrestling in 2015 than Kane's music hitting during a match


just a roman reigns promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kane ...seriously just Fuck Off...very irellevant nowadays fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> just a roman reigns promo


"I wrote those promos for all you, damnit" :vince7


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a feeling that Bryan and Kane is going to be the replacement for the Punk and Kane fued leading to Wrestlemania.

Also, has Corporate Kane ever been in a Championship match?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

"Kane has no business here". Waiting for Cole to say it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 53s54 seconds ago

Kane's new gimmick is "guy who ruins good matches" #RAWTonight


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> just a roman reigns promo


At least I laugh at those.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bryan vs Kane for the 50th time. OMFG.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> just a roman reigns promo


And that's pretty fucking sad.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> just a roman reigns promo


That Jim Ross calling Roman reigns picking up the mic video on youtube is the best thing ever


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> Kane needs to go to interference anonymous. He's out of control with this foolishness


:yes


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KANEINTERFERESLOL


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Kane interfering is a nice change.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Bit of an awkward landing for Bryant there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 25 minutes of talking : no commercial.
> 
> 1 minute of wrestling : Quick cut to commercial. - Kevin Dunn.


Kevin Dunn is just one half of the VD connection. Vince is the V of course.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

GoldenAgeFan4Life said:


> Bit of an awkward landing for *Bryant *there.


:kobe Dafuq?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Are we going to have Kane eliminate Bryan this year like he eliminated Punk last year? :kobe



If the WWE wants the rest of the rumble to get completely shit on yes :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Kane just sitting back chilling


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

So cena wins tonight and on sunday?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Just tuned in, already know Kane's interfering :lol


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Who will interefere in Bryan vs Kane?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

₵A$H®;44182577 said:


> Bryan sporting HBK's hairstyle :lol


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

bryan favoring his neck.. not good


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can someone post the Kane interference pic again :lmao


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> At least her hair looks good on a regular basis. Bryan just looks weird, bless his heart.



Not knocking Nattie, she's gorgeous. Style works with a set of lungs and without a lumberjack beard.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Kevin Dunn is just one half of the VD connection. Vince is the V of course.


Vince gives us the V sign every week


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

now i cant watch a daniel bryan match without being worried he's going to die from the slightest bump


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone else think they turn :brock face so when :reigns gets shit on, they turn him heel and main event Mania that way?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> If the WWE wants the rest of the rumble to get completely shit on yes :lol


I'm going to the Rumble Sunday and if Bryan gets eliminated by Kane and all of the crowd is looking at the back and not towards the ring....You will know why.........

:kg1


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


:ti


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No!

Bray Wyatt shouldn't be the type of guy that doesn't need to enter the Royal Rumble because of his gimmick but WWE is all like ' Fuck It! Let us throw him in the match just so he can be eliminated and stuff'


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> I was gonna say Ministry Taker


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Talking Bryan as #1 to, setting up all the excuses for him not winning the rumble this year


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Vårmakos said:


> now i cant watch a daniel bryan match without being worried he's going to die from the slightest bump


SAME HERE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love Booker :lmao


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Anyone else think they turn :brock face so when :reigns gets shit on, they turn him heel and main event Mania that way?


Heel Reigns>Face Reigns so I have no problem with this....


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Am i the only one cringing when Bray is elbow dropping Bryan's neck?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane interfering in Matches


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bray > Bryan


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

can you hear that guys? daniel bryan isn't over, it's the YES chant!


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

is it me or does bryan look out of shape? he was never jacked, but he looks to have gained some flabb


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Anyone else think they turn :brock face so when :reigns gets shit on, they turn him heel and main event Mania that way?


No, I think it's more likely that :cena3 wins the belt, then :reigns wins the Rumble and turns heel before WM.

I doubt Reigns will turn heel, but often guys turn heel at odd moments just to feud with Cena.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Will Book put over the Harlem Heat this week?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Daniel Bryan just needs one good, swift kick to the neck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Vårmakos said:


> now i cant watch a daniel bryan match without being worried he's going to die from the slightest bump


Glad to hear this as It's bothering me too. 

Didn't like that dive outside the ring...didn't look like he landed right..We're going to be cringing for weeks at the very least at every move.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

They are chanting Daniel Bryan too.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Jesus


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another commercial during this match?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He dead


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I love Wyatt's clothesline. Wyatt is undeniably powerful.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Kane interfering in Matches


uhrhurhurhuh epic gamegramps meme hruyhrhrurhu


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

His neck hasn't been the issue, just saying.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just put on a stream. Can't believe Bryan vs Wyatt is happening again! :mark:


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Can someone post the Kane interference pic again :lmao


Yeah, I'm curious which pic that is, actually. It'd be pretty funny to see!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy fuck that Lariat


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Bray > Bryan


:ti
unkout


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

It seriously looks like Bray hurt D Bry when he slammed his head into the wall at an odd angle.. He's been grimacing more than kayfabe man...

I hate bryan's selling he's so good


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

a 3rd ad break in like 15 minutes during the probably one decent match that will appear on raw tonight 

this fucking company


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Brays clotheslines are wicked


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh good, I was getting worried for a second there. We almost went four minutes without a commercial break.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good Grief, he nearly took his head off with that one.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lord Humongous said:


> They are chanting Daniel Bryan too.


Daniel Bryan isn't over, the Daniel Bryan chant is over.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Stop doing matches that are this long if they are going to end in a dq you fucking morons.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

just remembered why I rarely watch Raw live anymore...

SO many ad breaks, watch the rest in the morning after Bryan's match


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It's amazing seeing Daniel Bryan back. The amount of excitement and energy this guy brings is seriously incredible and something worth admiring. Nobody gets the crowd like he does. No one.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Another commercial? The VD Connection is at their "Fullness of Assholery" tonight.
Geez.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah never wish injuries on anyone, but I think it's only a matter of time for DB


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

JDTheAlpha said:


>


Vintage.... :cole


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> He dead


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> uhrhurhurhuh epic gamegramps meme hruyhrhrurhu


FUck off back to \v\


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The commercials are unbearable for this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That clothesline paralyzed Edge.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> It's amazing seeing Daniel Bryan back. The amount of excitement and energy this guy brings is seriously incredible and something worth admiring. Nobody gets the crowd like he does. No one.


:yes


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> It seriously looks like Bray hurt D Bry when he slammed his head into the wall at an odd angle.. He's been grimacing more than kayfabe man...
> 
> I hate bryan's selling he's so good


He's way too good at selling. But I highly fucking doubt anything happened...


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

I'd say Bryan's back to 100%


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 fucking breaks in the match of the most over guy on the roster. :cena4 gets main event.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:vince$


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sitting here biting my nails every time he takes a bump, i cannot handle it.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> FUck off back to \v\


fuck off back to youtube shills 

(just kidding, but really, not sure why you played the \v\ card lmao)


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

No one cares about bryan the crowd is dead for him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People do realize Bryan's opponents focusing on his neck is going to be a big part of his matches stories for the foreseeable future, right?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Man Bray is physical. Love this guy.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Commercial about sex, drugs and money right before a PG show comes back.

Oh America, never change.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowdplzr said:


> is it me or does bryan look out of shape? he was never jacked, but he looks to have gained some flabb


If he was only there to work out a month ago I can see him still having to work out some. I'm sure he'll be in great shape by WrestleMania


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bray's plan to be as physical as possible, meaning only using his incorporeal spirit form when interfering in someone else's match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Those kicks are fucking awful


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fuck is he doing :maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I just realized how much I missed Bryan wrestling.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Both of these guys are safe workers. They know what they are doing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

so over :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> It's amazing seeing Daniel Bryan back. The amount of excitement and energy this guy brings is seriously incredible and something worth admiring. Nobody gets the crowd like he does. No one.


No one gets the crowd into a match more than DB


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

HE HULKED UP MAGGLE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Frankensteiner Bitch!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I love Bryan's Hulk Up


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The.Great......One said:


> He's way too good at selling. But I highly fucking doubt anything happened...


Daniel Bryan, is the real MVP. Every time I cringe when he takes a bump, I know they got me where they want me


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Those kicks are fucking awful


Please tell us more, God of Kicks KingLobos.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> No one cares about bryan the crowd is dead for him


:booklel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's just to bad that Daniel Bryan guy can't get really over unk2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good yes. Awesome, no.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Can someone GIF Bray begging? BRAY BEGGING...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

X Spectrum said:


> Commercial about sex, drugs and money right before a PG show comes back.
> 
> Oh America, never change.


We won't. Until Canadians invade.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is why Wyatt was great. Putting him with Bryan gets the best out of both. MotY at RR 2014.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

finalnight said:


> If he was only there to work out a month ago I can see him still having to work out some. I'm sure he'll be in great shape by WrestleMania



Probably for Sheamus ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raw has missed his energy, dearly


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you serious? fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Doing a top rope hurricarrana will be pretty risky for Bryan in the future.*


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Bryan's back and he's jobbing on RAW and fueding with Kane hahahaha

Main eventer right?

Overrated


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Really sick of the big red jobber interfering in every Bryan/Cena match.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

DB hasn't slowed down a bit. I'm excited but I'm not sure if that's a good thing.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

FUCK YOU WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol fuck yeah!!! Go Bray


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> If he was only there to work out a month ago I can see him still having to work out some. I'm sure he'll be in great shape by WrestleMania


You wouldn't think it would be too hard to do cardio while he was out, especially with the position he's in.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match. Bryan still has it!


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Ahahahahaha bryan is a jobber taking a pin br he retires


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are you fucking serious they have DB job in his 2nd match back


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BRAY WYATT WINS

THE BEST IN THE WORLD BABY


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bray wins :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So that happened


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:HA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And there's the difference between Bryan and Cena.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Predictable.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Ugh. Wyatt is definitely being kept strong and that is a good way to kill the crowd.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

....................


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brayn still with no victory over Wyatt


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Gotta make Wyatt look strong!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray over Bryan?

:ti

Fuck outta here. unkout


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*That was boring besides seeing Bryan do some of his signatures, the finish killed it.*


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> People do realize Bryan's opponents focusing on his neck is going to be a big part of his matches stories for the foreseeable future, right?


This. He's just selling


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BRYAN LOSES!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wyatt keep winning , then man is now credible to win the rumble if Cena wins the belt or Lesnar turn babyface


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, he is winning the RR.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Forget the interference and the commercials for a minute... 

What a match to open Raw!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently the WWE didn't learn from last year. Wasn't their plan last year to job Bryan out to Wyatt :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> People do realize Bryan's opponents focusing on his neck is going to be a big part of his matches stories for the foreseeable future, right?


And I see no problem with it.

They used this as a part of a storyline:


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It makes me sad that Bryan is probably not winning the rumble this Sunday.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan back for one week and has more losses than Reigns does the past year lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That was a good match. Most fun RAW match in some months.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So Taker/Wyatt is a pretty good possibility now. Bray's been consistently going over since he returned, and now the most over babyface on the roster.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jobber Bryan :bryan2


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Bray's hot right now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great match. Bryan's still doing Bryan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DB just needs to learn to overcome the odds :cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't like that Bryan took a fall here.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not even mad at the outcome, since Bryan was protected, but holy fucking shit I'm tired of Kane interfering in every match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Ambrose is better than bryan u honestly thought he would get the pin ahahahaha fie bryan die kane getting pushed


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bryan Lost!? WOW!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Bryan loses lol, this company


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

O NO BRAY HAS MOMENTUM! QUICK HAVE CENA KILL IT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan needs to lose to build surprise win. Wyatt looks strong. Win/Win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> And there's the difference between Bryan and Cena.


Seriously, the fans who say Bryan is booked like Cena.

:ti

What a fucking joke. Wonder if they will say that now. fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Here we go with the same bullshit booking for bryan


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Beaten up by Kane. Bryan looks weak as piss now.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Bryan looks in good shape and his selling is perfect.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Adrienne NeVille time!??!!?/


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WELP guess Reings is winning the rumble


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit everyone is standing on their feet.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What happened to Kane's hair?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Ship Bryan off to Smackdown and be done with him


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bryan getting his ass kicked.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Apparently the WWE didn't learn from last year. Wasn't their plan last year to job Bryan out to Wyatt :lol


I just said the same thing lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

My jaw will lift from the floor sometime in september I think lol

But it looks like perhaps it will be the Undertaker for Wyatt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea Bryan aint winning this rumble


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I really expect Kane to eliminate Bryan so Reigns' victory doesn't get shitted on.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Demon Kane is unhinged.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How mad ya'll gonna be when Kane vs Bryan kicks off Mania?


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Heath V said:


> You wouldn't think it would be too hard to do cardio while he was out, especially with the position he's in.


Do you even lift, bro?

If all you do is cardio, that is exactly how you'll look.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, my neck hurts now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give the fans what they want. They didn't get enough of Bryan vs Kane last year :vince5


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

:booklel. Hilarious, DB loses clean.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

My boy Bray doin big things


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Cena watches the Bachelor" sign in crowd :lol random.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm guessing Bray is going to face Taker at WM then.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What a stupid poll


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Daniel Bryan just mauled by Kane! He has a serious neck injury, will be he ok!!!? OH WHO CARES HERE'S A JOHN CENA GRAPHIC


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ric Flair's picture 

:duck


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys, I'm not a Bryan mark, but one loss after coming off an injury does not a jobber make.

The fact is he performed well and Bray actually has some momentum as a monster heel for once.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*WHAT, Wyatt won!?
Holy crap, WWE is really behind him lately huh?*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh Christ this same "Legends Panel" thing again


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Legends panel up next


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> How mad ya'll gonna be when Kane vs Bryan kicks off Mania?







That mad.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> :booklel. Hilarious, DB loses clean.


Do you know what a clean loss is?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So whats this, Bray:2 Bryan:0?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urght time for Hogan to suck Cena's dick and Flair to suck Reigns' dick fpalm


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> And I see no problem with it.
> 
> They used this as a part of a storyline:



did austin ever take another pile driver again?


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Come on Kane piledrive Bryan through another table and put him out for 6 months. :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Legends panel supporting rumble's main event


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Cena Watches The Bacholer" sign? lol such bad spelling


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"unemployed" Ziggler gets his tweet mentioned on WWE :booklel kayfabe :booklel


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> :booklel. Hilarious, DB loses clean.


Kane interfered.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

That made no sense at all.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Legends panel? Oh god, wasn't that the same segment a few months ago where they forced Flair, Hogan, and HBK to suck Cena's dick?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, that's how to open a show. i think bryan's got a shot to to win the rumble. reigns is the favorite, but bryan's not a big underdog. will taker factor into wyatt's elimination?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

did JBL just call HBK HB-Shizzle?

That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fucking legends panel again?! We just fucking had it during SummerSlam or Night Of Champions season.

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> :booklel. Hilarious, DB loses clean.


Even in 2015 WWE, that's not clean.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Do you know what a clean loss is?


It's ok don't cry.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Kane is not a legitimate threat since 2010.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Stop acting like Bryan is getting bad booking just cause he lost one match. Call me when he loses 5 PPVs in a row.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> :booklel. Hilarious, DB loses clean.


I don't know if you understand the definition of "clean..."


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> :booklel. Hilarious, DB loses clean.


Please don't use terms whose meanings you don't understand. THat was in no way clean. Kane interfered twice.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

But the typical "KaneInterferesLOL" is really, really getting old. "How old is it?"

So Old, I first saw it from the back of my dinosaur at the Drive in Movie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to kill the crowd. Maybe Bryan is winning the Rumble with this result.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan - underdog.

Stop complaining that he lost. He will win Rumble. It's sympathy.

Bray winning builds him up too.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince is going to have Bryan job and feud with Kane until the crowd losses interest in him lol. Cheer Reigns damnit:vince5


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck, my neck hurts now.


:done


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

A surprise loss with an interference on RAW and you are all kicking up shit, nobody got hurt but it added a little bit of flavour to Kane v Bryan on Thursday and gave Bray a small rub, calm down.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Bryan jobbing on his way out the door praise the lord its time for him to give back to the business


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck, my neck hurts now.


Yeah, especially since he had the neck surgery.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LokiAmbrose said:


> Kane is not a legitimate threat since 2010.


Kane is not a legitimate anything since 2010.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amazing Amazon-You turned a Roku box into a wifi USB. 

So original.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> "Cena Watches The Bacholer" sign? lol such bad spelling


At first, I was wondering what they meant about Cena watching Back-holers.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TheManof1000post said:


> did austin ever take another pile driver again?


Pretty sure Foley piledrived him, and Taker and Kane tombstoned him. 

So yes.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> Urght time for Hogan to suck Cena's dick and Flair to suck Reigns' dick fpalm


Sounds like you're reading my mind :vince


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys what other match is there besides the WWE title match and the Royal Rumble?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Wyatt needed this victory. Not many people are going to win over DB like that and Wyatt feels really credible after that victory. Dont want to see random heels beating DB like that though but im fine with Wyatt winning


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:vince$


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder if I could get a Fuck This Shit chant if Bryan gets eliminated Sunday.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> did JBL just call HBK HB-Shizzle?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.


LOL Thats his twitter name man


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> :booklel. Hilarious, DB loses clean.


clean? kane interfered. what are you talking about?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> did JBL just call HBK HB-Shizzle?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.


HBK called himself that a while back. That's what JBL was referring to.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Brother, Jack, Dude."

"Boy, the fun I've had in this town."

And whatever the fuck HBK says.

Incoming.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully we get Bryan/Kane at WM.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Time for more Cena asskissing by the legends.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Spoiler Alert:





Raw will close out with a clusterfuck brawl.

Sorry, I don't have a source.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> And I see no problem with it.
> 
> They used this as a part of a storyline:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, there going all in with Roman Reigns on these promos. I can't believe they're having a guy who's never even won a singles championship in WWE main event WrestleMania 31 and leave as the WWE Champion. Even Cena had a good US champion reign first.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Guys what other match is there besides the WWE title match and the Royal Rumble?


HUH? I just realized I really don't know LOL :ti


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

And people say Bryan is booked like Cena :bryanlol


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Wyatt vsing undertaker at wm, bryan is probably going to vs kane to open the card sothis was best for business


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Pretty sure Foley piledrived him, and Taker and Kane tombstoned him.
> 
> So yes.



I've never seen him take another piledriver since


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> So whats this, Bray:2 Bryan:0?


We get it. You don't like Bryan.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JohnCooley said:


> So whats this, Bray:2 Bryan:0?


And How many world titles Daniel Bryan won? Bryan: 4, Bray: 0? :flair4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bullshit. Smackdown did NOT beat NBA on TNT.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

:lmao @ all of you complaining:

- Bryan didn't job. It was far from clean.
- Bryan didn't need the victory. Bray did.

If Bryan had won, then what? Then he won a meaningless match that had no effect on crowd reaction/booking/etc. Wyatt gains a lot more from winning a throwaway Raw match because his crowd reaction depends on how he's booked. Bryan could lose the next 32423 matches and the crowd would still be behind him just as much. Big fucking whoop, he lost a random Raw match thanks to Kane interference #83842 , I'm sure he'll end up fine. Bryan doesn't need to win these matches. Calm down people.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All 3 to pick Reigns to win?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Hopefully we get Bryan/Kane at WM.


Yeah. Bryan could use another win.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kronke said:


> Do you even lift, bro?
> 
> If all you do is cardio, that is exactly how you'll look.


Yes I actually used to compete in bodybuilding some years ago. And that's not accurate, obviously having a good physique is not his top priority.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rowan tweets? :lmao


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone actually care what Rowan said on Twitter?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nash and Hall


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just saw Kevin Nash in John Wick.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The least these grandpa's could have done was at least dye their fucking hair black.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

The old world order :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Look at the adjective : Suit


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

THE OUTSIDERS :mark


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

GET THE DX OUTFITS OUT


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Kliq reunion :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

nWo 4 Life!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey look who it is


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They let Nash out!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE KLIQ!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

NWO AND HBK


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Time for Big Show to put on his nWo shirt.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHH torn between his past loves


goddam i hope Chyna enters next


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hall and Nash are looking for someone to carry their bags


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nash looks like he escaped from the old folks home


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please don't get Flair a drink


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HBGOAT :mark:


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Trips giving his friends a check.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh look, a reunion of the Kliq


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

HBK! :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just a reminder, Nash and Hall were in the NWO. Just wanted to make sure you knew


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HBKz!!!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

xpac


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Kliq


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey now, the Remington shirt is nice. The Mossy Oak hat is what has to go.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wasn't HBK the guy who screwed over Bryan? why is he a face again?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

LOOOL FUCKING UNREAL FROM TRIPS


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Party's over grandpa's.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That pop for the GOAT HBK!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice X Pac heat right dere.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damien X Dow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Rowan tweets? :lmao


What else would you expect from an award winning artist and wine maker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien Pacdow?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew that was X-dow lmao.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This. Is. Epic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sandow is such gold


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

The ascencion soon


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SANDOW IS KING


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

WHO ELSE THOUGHT THAT WAS XPAC??? LOLOL


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Sandow out GOATing The Kliq :lmao


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh no...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love Miz dow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Sandow looked like him. They had me.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Miz ruined it.

Fuck off


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mizdow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I glanced up and didn't even realize that was Sandow at first


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol I legit thought that was Xpac


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't even know that was Mizdow :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Sandow. :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I can't tell if this is .. bearable or god-damn awful.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Damian as X-Pac, almost looks just like him.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

lmfaooo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Damien Pacdow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunglasses indoors :duck in Winter time :duck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

X-Pacdow!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't realise that was Sandow :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fucking balls of these guys not Too Sweeting da Miz!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL Nash.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just buried the current product. Awesome. Deserved.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

THE KLIQ  SCOTT HALL! KEVIN NASH!

What the hell kind of show you running?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Nash could not have put it better


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HOLY FUCK LOL

I think HHH's reaction at the end there was 100% genuine and off the cuff


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

We're all fucking ashamed, Hunter opcorn


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Damien X-Dow. Do has range as an actor.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Typical Triple H segment where he gets to play the "cool" babyface with his buddies, thus undercutting all the heelish stuff he does in the Authority.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> WHO ELSE THOUGHT THAT WAS XPAC??? LOLOL


Damien X-Dow was a better X-Pac than X-Pac.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Markus123 said:


> Didn't realise that was Sandow :lol


Lol neither did I.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hogan, HBK, and Flair again let me guess Hogan picking Cena


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit, when did Nash lose all that weight?

And I legit thought Sandow was X-Pac :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I'm so ashamed" That was ad-libbed

:HA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"What the hell kind of show are you running?" 

"I'm so ashamed" 

That might be the most meta thing that has ever been said on Raw, lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The might as well call it "Cena-Reigns Dick Sucking Panel". At least, they'd be honest.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Triple H with his head down in shame! Hahah


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I really thought that was Xpac :lmao. Best thing Sandow has done in weeks.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

This segment kinda kills Triple H's heel persona, but that's just me.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'I'm so ashamed' :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HHH corpsed and lmao at X-Pacdow ... I totally didn't notice it was him, like genuinely lol.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

MANIC_ said:


> WHO ELSE THOUGHT THAT WAS XPAC??? LOLOL


:lol Completely thought it was him. When the real X-Pac came in I was completely bewildered for a second.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shit I almost thought that was X-Pac. :lmao


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Damien Pacdow?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Fucking Sandow, man. Worth the cable bill alone.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Sandow stealing that segment from the clique.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

More boring legends panel bullshit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What kinda show are you running" - Nash

"I'm so ashamed" - Triple H

Audible Hearty laugh - RidleyScotch


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Nash is fucking jacked.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHER, BEING HERE TONIGHT DUDE, REMINDS ME OF WHEN I SLAMMED ANDRE IN FRONT OF 300000 HULKAMANIACS IN THE SILVERDOME BROTHER, THAT NIGHT JACK, ALL LITTLE HULKAMANIACS WERE TALKING ABOUT THESE 27 INCHES PYTHONS JACK. I'VE BEEN FEELING SO ALIVE EVER SINCE MY 27TH SURGERY DUDE, THAT I HAVE TO ASK, WATCHA GONNA DO TONIGHT CENA, WHEN HOGAN ANNOUNCES THAT HE'S ENTERING THE RUMBLE? WATCHA GONNA DO AT WRESTLEMANIA WHEN I WIN THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP ONE LAST TIME JACK, AND HULKAMANIA GOES WILD ON YOU?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

HOGAN IS UP NEXT BROTHER!!!

BE READY TO HEAR HIM KISS CENAS ASS.......... BROTHER!!


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

"I don't come where you work and tell you how to kill defenseless animals." 

Unreal


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, what would it cost Cena to just bring Ziggler back and let Rowan and Ryback stay fired?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That segment! Lol!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Damien SanGOAT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> "I'm so ashamed" That was ad-libbed
> 
> :HA


So was Nash's line.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Syxxdow, maybe?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kennedyowns said:


> Wasn't HBK the guy who screwed over Bryan? why is he a face again?


The whole face/heel thing doesn't work quite the same with legends. Anyone who lasts long enough to become a true legend becomes a face by default.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

FUCK HOGAN!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nash buried this shit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

X Pac is so fucked up he thought that was a mirror.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Sweet ass Outsiders rockin the gray hair 4 life


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hogan should be practicing his Cena lines right now.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The funny thing is that Mizdow kinda fooled me a bit when he first appeared on screen. Thought it really was X-pac for a sec, then realized it wasn't lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Nash is fucking jacked.


For Magic Mike 2 lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing against Miz and Sandow, but seeing them in the same segment with those other guys, wow at the difference in charisma. No comparison.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> This segment kinda kills Triple H's heel persona, but that's just me.


I said the same thing. Triple H should NEVER interact with legends unless they are forcibly opposing him such as Sting.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL at Nash. Berried the current product and rightfully so.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Miz is a complete tool lol. Love it.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHER OM ENTERTING THIS RUMBLE MATCH I STILL GOT IT ROTHERS


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tonight has to be the best impression of a superstar Sandow has ever done


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I got to confess I thought Sandow was X-Pac .


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> Nash is fucking jacked.


He is coming out in that Magic Mike sequel so I bet he has to looked extra jacked lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Damien X-dow is now my favorite. 

He also has more wins than the Real X-Pac.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> LOL at Nash. Berried the current product and rightfully so.


yeah this show needs more berries


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

MAKE SOME NOISE

SAN PAC


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan's not winning the Rumble, he just jobbed at 8:30. He'll get thrown out by Kane or Sheamus. Clearly they're going to try to put him back to the midcard.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:trips2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Liked Triple H's reaction when they called him Vince Jr, they need to finally pull the trigger on the Civil War storyline since they've been teasing it for years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dumb poll is dumb.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh. It's always about Cena, right?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The funny thing is that Mizdow kinda fooled me a bit when he first appeared on screen. Thought it really was X-pac for a sec, then realized it wasn't lol.


Same here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So why is the WWE showcasing tweets of nonemployees line that?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The funny thing is that Mizdow kinda fooled me a bit when he first appeared on screen. Thought it really was X-pac for a sec, then realized it wasn't lol.


yeah I thought it was Pac too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*How can Ryback afford internet if he's unemployed 8*D*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That "I'm so ashamed" was the most truth we've heard spoken on Raw in years.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Who in the blue hell is Byron Saxton?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Renee grow your hair back please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh look a gift from WWE to us poor black folks, cornball brother number 1.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brother


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Hogan kinda loses his aura when he turns up every few months


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well guess we get to see drunk Ric Flair and Jim Ross is still fired from the wWE

this fuckign company


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There's one black guy that won't be buried tonight


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

FeedMePaige said:


> Wyatt vsing undertaker at wm, bryan is probably going to vs kane to open the card sothis was best for business


I almost can tell what the hell you're trying to say here. :aryalol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Darren Young is a announcer now?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Damien X-dow is now my favorite.
> 
> *He also has more wins than the Real X-Pac.*


Not really.......

In fact not even close.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HOGAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#FossilsFlappingGums


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

We don't know how to create interesting storylines for our current talent, so lets just constantly roll out the old talent for cheap pops.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

BYRON THE GOAT


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again that silly music


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This panel calls for another party's over Grandpa moment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hogan was okay to listen to on Jericho's podcast, but that's about it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Waffle House gets excited when Nash is on TV. 

They get recognized as a legit restaurant and not confused as a place to stop to boot up indoors.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*HBK picks*

Lesnar for the title
Brayn for the Rumble

*Flair picks*

Lesnar for the title
Reigns for the rumble

*Hogan picks*

Cena for the title
Reigns for the rumble


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LOOK AT THAT BROTHER JACK DUDE


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Please let Lesnar kill the 'legends'


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> Who in the blue hell is Byron Saxton?


:lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh boy.....brother
boo....brother
Brother...brother


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I would seriously mark out for Voodoo Child.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NoyK said:


> *How can Ryback afford internet if he's unemployed 8*D*


Could be at an internet cafe lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty disgraceful the reaction for Hogan.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


Dean won.

Jesus lawd..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They cant say Flair is a 15 time world champion?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HOGAN!

:bow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Darren Young is a announcer now?


Dats Racist.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *How can Ryback afford internet if he's unemployed 8*D*


He takes advantage of the Internet at his local Rybrary.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

can the ring hold this much ego?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


Alright. Let's watch this on loop instead of Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flair cost the Colts last night. He's bad luck.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

flair needs to fuck off....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


:yes


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol Flair is drunk as fuck.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO

STYLIN AND PROFILING. KISSING GIRLS AND MAKING THEM CRY (Before making them laugh when they realize the money they'll get after the divorce)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So sick of Flair.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I wonder how much Flair has had to drink tonight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Pretty disgraceful the reaction for Hogan.


No it was about right. Apathy mixed with boredom.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

20 bucks Hogan picks Cena to win the Rumble even though he's not in it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JBL sucks at math 1992 was 23 years ago


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam he is hammered


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I find the term "2 time HOF'er" quite ridiculous


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Something tells me they will talk Macho Man.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Pretty disgraceful the reaction for Hogan.


yeah, but i always wondered why he ever got big pops in this era, if young kids don't know about the 80's-early 90's. 


Nobody under the age of 14 should be reacting to hogan.

Notice how HBK got the biggest reaction.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Inb4 Flair blades just because.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So why is the WWE showcasing tweets of nonemployees line that?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

IM JUST A SEXY BOY


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

0 black people on WWE TV in hour 1


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

HBK is predicting Rollins. I mean that's like the younger version of him!

Either way each will choose someone different.

HBK/Rollins
Flair/Lesnar
Hulk/Cena...of course


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> 20 bucks Hogan picks Cena to win the Rumble even though he's not in it.


Not yet :cena2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan's not winning the Rumble, he just jobbed at 8:30. He'll get thrown out by Kane or Sheamus. Clearly they're going to try to put him back to the midcard.


You're still going on with this tired out gimmick! :ti


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That neckbeard with the bryan shirt in the front row, that's the stereotypical wrestling fan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

THE NAICHA BOY


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

People obviously excited for HBK.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Just tuned in after watching Gotham (amazing episode btw)...what'd I miss?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

HBK! :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

TheManof1000post said:


> can the ring hold this much ego?


The politics are running wild brother.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

MLK Day and Flair just made the black man hold the ropes for him. 

HEY YOU BOY! Help me out over here...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

HBK!!! :mark:


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep. 2004 Rumble never existed.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Sean can't move like he used too.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

flair the only one with the stones to show his bald head


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Larry the Cable guy really lost some weight!

Oh wait, that's Shawn Michaels.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Noooo :vince7 he was the ONLY one to win from No.1


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shawn doing his dance in those clothes is not right LOL


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Egh, I want cocky heel Shawn. Not prayer Shawn.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Something tells me they will talk Macho Man.


Nah. Cena and Reigns only.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Saxton does a pretty good intro.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

am just a sexy bhoy :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

It's always nice seeing HBK back in some shape or form


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hopefully they all pick Roman Reigns, I want confirmation for Bryan's win.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

$500 they all just stroke Reigns' dick this segment.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

It's going to be absurd when Shawn is like 60 coming out to this song. Even more than now


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a bit odd seeing an old man dressed as a farmer come out to sexy boy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lesnar, get out here and F5 all these old fogeys into the middle of next week.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

What an awful crowd, HBK deserves a bigger pop.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

HB-Shizzle! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HBK is such a dick


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

HBK could have been the fourth legit member of The Wyatt Family.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> The politics are running wild brother.


wonder how long it took to decide who got to come out last


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The General said:


> MLK Day and Flair just made the black man hold the ropes for him.
> 
> HEY YOU BOY! Help me out over here...


I guess Teddy Long wasn't lying.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"i've got the looks"
makes you remember somebody?
:reigns


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

HBK. My dude!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Suck up to :cena4 segment


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just a little something to think about when everyone claims HHH should never have those face legend moments.. Just consider this.. It just might show who the true heel is in the Authority. The wife


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> "i've got the looks"
> makes you remember somebody?
> :reigns


Shawn had the looks, but also had the in-ring ability and pretty decent mic skills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They bring in GOATS to talk about the biggest GEEK ever, John Cena.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Generic black guy is Randy Orton levels of boring.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Nearly half way through the show; only one match......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, great insight guys.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Unreal cringe


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Flair the odd man out.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH? Flair saying no?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We need Ethan Tremblay to have a talk with Roman Reigns


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These motherfuckers are just giving yes and no responses!? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All 3 picks Reigns in 3...2...1...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

HBK still using


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Loose Reality said:


> HBK could have been the fourth legit member of The Wyatt Family.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's crowd response just beat the legends. Who else will fail to meet his standard tonight?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Hogan: "Yes! Cena won't lose, brother!"


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Hulk Hogan has raisin balls.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

all in all... said:


> flair the only one with the stones to show his bald head


Well everyone knows Hogan is bald and he's rocked the bandannas for for decades by this point lol. 

Sean never really lost that long hair of his until that bob cut he had so he probably does feel somewhat bad about his hair loss more than the other men. I mean Hogan had his hair loss fairly early in his life I think, and Flair just recently started losing his hair when he had a full head of hair well into his 50s.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Flair is just wasted right now... This is embarrassing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Flair is so hammered WTF do they let this guy on TV


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

1992 Rumble was one of the few matches where Flair didn't blade


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> Nearly half way through the show; only one match......


With 2 breaks in said match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

OOOH YEAH!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Flair can barely think.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Hulk is inducting Savage.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ric Flairs on the mic, Byron is fearing for his job right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ric Flair putting over his Rumble win. LOL


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Flair is so hammered WTF do they let this guy on TV


I bet he only had some "light wine"


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Flair is god.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hulkS rules?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> Nearly half way through the show; only one match......


And they had three ads during it and it wasnt even a clean finish


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Drunk Flair > current roster combined.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is somewhat boring, and Flair just went for a cheap pop cause it's fucking dead. well, not quite, but still lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So much legend on the ring right now. That icon. That star. That.. MYTH. LEGEND.

Byron Saxton man :mark:*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HBK is GOAT.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Flair is so hammered WTF do they let this guy on TV


He always is. It's to be expected.

WWE must not care. They only care if he's drunk on something other than Raw. If so, somebody's gotta pay the price, and it's not Flair :jr


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nash is here? Nice to see the WWE realize he wasn't in the wrong in squashing his drunk, neckbearded bathturd of a son.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bryan Saxton is such a jobber :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan's crowd response just beat the legends. Who else will fail to meet his standard tonight?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They made HBK remove the Remington shirt. Damn commies


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The General said:


> Flair is just wasted right now... This is embarrassing.





birthday_massacre said:


> Flair is so hammered WTF do they let this guy on TV


I think it's because he's considered one of the icon's of the business like The Rock, Steve Austin & Undertaker.

If those three came out every week hammered WWE wouldn't do shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Flair is the fucking man.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you think he should?

" yes"

"No"

"Yes"

"...ok. Next question"

Great segment so far


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flair is only a VIP, he aint premium vip material.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

K changing channel.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Couldn't this have been done on the Network during the Pre-Show for the rumble?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go Jack.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

₵A$H®;44188265 said:


> Bryan Saxton is such a jobber :lol


A default CAW before you put shit on him.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Ric Flair has atleast 10kg of cocaine in his system


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BROTHER JACK DUDE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Not like now where half the entrants haven't been seen on WWE tv in 3 months.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"I remember every man in this ring was a super-talent"

lol, no they weren't


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

It's weird when Hogan is the most lucid guy on the panel...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"Be in the ring with The Royal Rumble"
:lol*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

inb4Reigns


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

YES

BRAY WYATT BABY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flair loves to imbibe, obviously.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So many dead wrestlers in those old rumble pics.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A default CAW before you put shit on him.


LMAO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HBK hasn't been watching WWE lately then.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

HBK picked Bray, interesting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hogan says Reigns


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wyatt vs Cena for the belt at WM 31? HBK pick


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really Shawn? R E A L L Y


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Legit though HBK was going with Ambrose.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Of course you would say Bray you ******* hillbilly! :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Thought he was gonna say Ambrose there.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Flair has no idea who Bray Wyatt is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is hogans fair and stash both fake lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn. Every other wrestler in those pictures of Shawn winning the Rumble is dead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No shitfaced Flair = No buys :I


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

what is the point of this


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I bet Hulk picks Roman


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Please oversell like a fool Shawn.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Please Shawn, super kick Hogan's face


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

HBK putting over Wyatt? Well, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This feels like a retirement home sketch.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Super Kick that old raisins head off, please HBK


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Is HBK on drugs?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf is this shit? :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Larry King sketch with HBK :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They are rambling


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hogan is such a kiss ass.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*It's sad seeing these Legends subject themselves to this Nickelodeon crap.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell was that with Hogan and Michaels :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK GOATing. God damn, WWE misses that guy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Pretty sure they just read the script before they walked out


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh Hogan picks Bryan, very nice pick.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Shawn is too much of a comic relief.

I like it, don't get me wrong, he's the GOAT but I can't take him seriously anymore.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Hogan knows best.

D-Bry for the Rumble baybay.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I think HBK is high LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or is Hogan the best one in the segment?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I like HBK's point about the Royal Rumble.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Hogan picking Bryan?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

This crowd is fucking pathetic. Full of neckbeard Bryan fanboys and 10 year old Cena figure collectors


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, HBK has been awesome in this segment.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Flair boutta go with DA LOOK brother


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hogan knows best


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Shawn Michaels' Royal Rumble pick is a guy who literally says that "The Devil" walks with him.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Daniel Bryan Jack!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Oh wow, I stand corrected. And great pick, Rick.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHAHAAHAAH BIG SLOW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hogan with the kiss of death.

Flair is drunk as fuck.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO Reigns is winning.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Seriously HBK?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They didn't make Reigns look strong, :ti


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

No one picked Reigns...

Reigns confirmed to win as "surprise" winner.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Legends Rumble Winner Choice
HBK - Bray Wyatt
Hogan - Bryan
Flair - Ambrose

and appears the PIG SLOW!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

It's Kane's surrogate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose pop.

No mention of Reigns. He is winning.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck all them old hicks for not putting over Reigns tbh.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Pop for Ambrose!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Roman is the dark horse


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol no votes for Reigns.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

welllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

if reigns doesn't get a mention, that basically confirms he's going over.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

No one picked Reigns, therefore Reigns wins because the "experts" are picking against him. He's really another Cena ! lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

And since nobody made Reigns look good, here's Big Show to set up Reigns being relevant.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FUCK THE BIG SHOW

FUCK HIM TO HELL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:sodone none of them said Reigns

Big Show 2nd appearance of night. 1 too many


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Not bad choices. In fact they're great choices.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK still can't get over that Hogan job :lmao


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Hey, let's make this segment better...

"Show, get out there!"


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Weeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllll here comes the Big Shit! Crankin Ol!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Flair!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god....


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope this Daniel Bryan-jack guy is good.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the Big Slow...Well, time for a nap.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

none of them picked Reigns? well i'm amazed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And woooooo, Flair picks Ambrose, another good one. But why is show here?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Surprised with those picks. Wyatt, Bryan and Ambrose.

I was convinced Hogan or Flair would say Roman.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Annnnnd I'm back!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan Jack!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Slobber.. Really? Sigh...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Brandough said:


> Is HBK on drugs?


Are all 3 of them on drugs?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

...And this is the part where Reigns comes in and changes all their minds.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ffs they are actually giving the Cena spot of saving the legends to Reigns so he can get a cheap pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> What the hell was that with Hogan and Michaels :lol


trying to cover for Flair by acting like fools, so its not so obvious Flair is hammered


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh fuck no fpalm, Reigns is winning it, he wasn't selected


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I'll admit it. I marked when Flair said Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck this shit, its Die Hard time.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

That confirms it for me.. ladies and gentlemen, your 2015 royal rumble winner.. roman reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Is it just me or is Hogan the best one in the segment?


He was very good. They all were good, IMO. Much better than that last panel they had. Yikes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:reigns come to save Legends.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns about to hit Show with the Punch


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

How many times has Big Show been in the Rumble... he's never won, so how can be the favorite


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Omg big show that was lmfao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

three confirmed non winners spoiler alert.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Flair is so happy and tipsy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And Hogan is the voice of reason lol.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Remember when Big Show was living in his modest house when he was in WCW until he joined the NWO?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Flair give no fucks about the giant dickhead talking.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This fucking chant


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FEEL MEH?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bring back the YOU SUCK chant. Especially for Big Show


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

You can't have an interesting segment without the Big Show


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Flair can't even stand up!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hahahhaa

Big Show gtfo


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice one Flair, that surprised me. But now we know our final four. Wyatt, Reigns, Bryan, Ambrose. Who wins it from there, it's still to be seen I think. I can't call it.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

HBK needs to be brought back on a permenant basis, for our sake, his sake, and the local deers in his forest's sake


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Reigns to save the legends from the big giant...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Oh fuck no fpalm, Reigns is winning it, he wasn't selected


WWE being predictable? No way!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I can see Bray winning next year, Dean aight ready to main event WM. 

It's gonna be Reigns, Bryan, or Orton. Nobody else has a chance. 


If they gonna go crazy, then a returning Shameus.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I was watching Survivor Series 2002 the other day and that huge tiger tattoo that Big Show has was bright orange. Crazy how much that faded.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Vince took no chances there of Reigns possibly getting boo'd if any of the legends picked him


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Hulk: "No one wants you out here"

Show: "It's not your time anymore"

.. Irony.*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns getting the rub of saving the legends.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

HBK is using drugs, Flair is drunk and Hogan is high on his vitamins and prayers. 

And Big Show telling someone else it's not their time haha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Show is only out to get WRECKED by Reigns.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Reigns the dark horse :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Reigns to save the Legends confirmed. *Sigh*.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Oh fuck no fpalm, Reigns is winning it, he wasn't selected


i picked up on that too


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vince needs to eliminate the word 'Impact' from the WWE Vocabulary.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"It's not your time anymore."

You tell 'em, Big Show. You young up and comer, you.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> three confirmed non winners spoiler alert.


Reigns will save the legends don't worry


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yo is Flair good? :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

checkcola said:


> How many times has Big Show been in the Rumble... he's never won, so how can be the favorite


Because the Big Slow has the power of boredom, brother!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL @ flair tottering back and forth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair looking at Show like "this geek."


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What is the crowd looking at?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:ti
Flair just rocking back and forth


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Crowd distracted and camera panning different angles. Someone got booted out likely :curry2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Reigns is the underdog to win the Rumble. Huh, who knew.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

SaveUSReign$


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rope-a-dope Ric Flair.:grin2:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just realized that Raw has been on for a hour and fifteen minutes and there has been 1 match!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

4 has beens


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Flair looks bored as shit, much like the crowd. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair is actually dead, just bouncing on the ropes.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

YOU LOST TO THESE THREE MAN WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN SMOKING SHOW


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Show calling someone washed up :booklel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Big Show is just embarrassing himself haha


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Big Show: "it's not your time", during an announced and promoted legends forum.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Loving Shawn here though LOL


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Enter Reigns.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

what is flair doing lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show been washed up for years. Don't even got no business saying that.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

What the hell is Flair doing?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

can we get a gif of flair leaning back on the ropes please??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show to bore, so Reigns get pop for save.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Even though he gets a lot of hate, Big Show is one of the most underrated mic workers in the company.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I called it. Legend bashing at least once this night


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Flair just bouncing against the rope like 'where the fuck am I?'


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At Flair not caring.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Big Show with the history lesson. I actually like shit like that. Hogan vs. The Giant was a big deal back in '95.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

DA LOOK to get that cheap pop


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh just fuck off Big Shit.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, people looking out for Reigns


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Motherfucker how many times have you been in the rumble? How many have you won?


Yeah.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

all in all... said:


> LOL @ flair tottering back and forth


He's so stoned he still thinks its 2014 lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show killing audiences since '95


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

So Cesaro winning the battle royal doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

How can Ric be so hammered EVERYTIME hes on tv. This is so embarrassing ,again


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> I can see Bray winning next year, Dean aight ready to main event WM.
> 
> It's gonna be Reigns, Bryan, or Orton. Nobody else has a chance.
> 
> ...


:CENA has a chance. 

I could see WWE having him lose to Lesnar (through Lesnar pinning Rollins) only to have Cena get in and win the Rumble. Thus setting up Cena vs Lesnar again...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

did show already forget that not even a year ago somebody picked him up and threw him out of the WM rumble?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

"Nobody will throw a giant over the top rope"

Again that?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Flair is the fucking man. :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys I think Big Show will win THe Rumble, I mean, who could throw this giant out of the ring?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wooooo!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How did the Giant survive the building fall in WCW?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"Nobody is going to throw a 7 foot 4 giant over the top rope"

I wish i could assemble a full list of all the guys who have done so. I know Rocky set it off in 2000


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

didn't The Rock gently push big Shower over when they were final two in 2000? 

And don't people like Khalil, Mable, and Big Show lose all the time?

and this is fukked up, u never hit a drunk man.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

What the fuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL 

I'M DONE!!!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Cue Reigns


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how Hogan and Michaels didn't help Flair at all.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh look here comes Ce ... I mean Reigns coming to help out


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that was absurd


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Didn't he cut this same "no one can throw a giant out" promo for the battle royal at wrestlemania?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I like this Big Show.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol Flair :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WTF HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Wait as much as I love the NWO and the legends how much wrestling has there been? Over an hour into the show there has been one match? Until this Flair getting knocked out segment lol.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*HAHAHAHAH I LEGIT BURST OUT LAUGHING*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Shit that was hilarious.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:ti

wtf
Flair GOAT
Show no selling


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for helping HBK/Hogan.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This should be Ric's theme


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey look the real winner of the rumble coming out


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This fucking guy


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HERE COMES DA LOOK TO SAVE THE DAY OOOAAHHH


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Reigns for da cheap pop


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

the trash is coming!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes Thank You Dallas for this reaction for Roman


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Flair such a real ..... taking that bump like that. 
NC>You


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Reigns is already gassed from climbing down all those stairs


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Did Flair smile after he was knocked out?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you know what, at least its not Cena coming to the rescue


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The oldest guy there and the only one taking the bump


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That was amazing. :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its Superman V2


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Flair>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok... My sides are in orbit. That was fucking hilarious. :Jordan


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

My question is, why wouldn't all the lockerroom come out to help the legends?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


:ambrose


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DA LOOK :reigns graces us with his mighty presence


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This guy is in his *FULL ORIGINAL SHIELD GEAR.*

Dear god.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Cesaro and Rowan recently have.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big Show segments less cringe worthy than Cena straight up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A battle of who we dislike more


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

DA LOOK


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sigh


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Big Slow the Bully


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns still sucks.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

"are u alright?" true babyface antics


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

get an original outfit reigns


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show hahahahahhaha


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

At least he isn't wearing a stupid multi-colored vest. Small win.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh, did Show get hurt or is he just selling?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Your 2015 Royal Rumble Winner :cole


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, did he just break his arm?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That Flair Big Show punch has to be made into a gif :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Big Show just needs to fuck off eternally. And Roman is now the UNDERDOG to win the Rumble :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Hey guys I think Big Show will win THe Rumble, I mean, who could throw this giant out of the ring?


:lol


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

We don't get to hear about his magic beans this time


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

No promo! Strangely I wanted to hear another bad one...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like Reigns went back to his Shield attire.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Slobber talking about the old folks home
:HA


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

that just confirmed Big Show is winning the Rumble!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns; strong :aj3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman Reigns

Good job, nice crowd.

:clap


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns is out! For the sake of humanity, hide all the mics! Now!!

Whew. Saved this week.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

No Reigns promo!?! NO!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns' best promo yet.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

No story this week from Da Look. Disappointed.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I think Big Show truly injured his arm.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That was probably their test to test Romans pop the week of a potential rumble win... And it seems he passed unfortunately.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

They feeding us RR so much I just wanna go watch the animated Superman cartoon.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman back to the all black ring attire

He must read the forums. :hmm:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least they didn't have Reigns speak.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Boring


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kinda wish that turned into the 'gimop' scene from pulp fiction, with show working over the legends


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

well reigns isn't 100% confirmed to win since he got over in this segment, but not getting picked by any of the panel still increases his odds even more.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Uncalled for? Flair attacked him, for Christ sake!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Flair was godlike, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Flair throwing 6 unanswered blows is ok but Big Show decking him is a horrible act? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ooooh, like the haircut Renee!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Haters gon' hate. 







*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

How long have they been standing there?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Big Show was pure gold in this segment. I don't remember his mic work ever being as good as it has over the past few months.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

My goodness, I love Renee's haircut


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Has Reigns been getting his eyebrows plucked?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

You right Rene!

You da man


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The people voted :yes


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

time to turn off tv!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why did JTG not get this kind of coverage from WWE when he was terminated


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns is out! For the sake of humanity, hide all the mics! Now!!

Whew. Saved this week.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh. My. God.

Renee Young has shoulder-length hair.

PLEASE MARRY ME. PLEASE. I Love you.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

where april at


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

still hot, but she should grow her hair out again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish Bryan had some booking like that...but..but...they are not pushing Reigns are they?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Big Show is a bully for defending himself from Flair attacking him first LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

15% of the WWE fans don't want Ziggler & Ryabck back?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Some? SOME???? That was the MAJORITY, JAWN!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> That was probably their test to test Romans pop the week of a potential rumble win... And it seems he passed unfortunately.


We can only hope Philly makes them regret it, and future crowds catch on.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ugghhh 'm here very single day...'


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

85/15? Really? not even 83/17? Literally looks like someone just made up those numbers.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Flair is the only one who actually puts over of those 3.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

loool Cena's blaming it on the audience if he loses


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What happened to Cena's accent?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off you boring bastard, it's always got to be about you


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fix the stitching in that shitty hat Cena


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Reigns is out! For the sake of humanity, hide all the mics! Now!!
> 
> Whew. Saved this week.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> where april at


Delivering a baby in the hospital
At a Cubs game with CM Punk
Uninterested at a UFC fight with CM Punk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

The General said:


> Big Show was pure gold in this segment. I don't remember his mic work ever being as good as it has over the past few months.


agreed. big show carried that segment


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

renee young with dat short hair is awesome OMG


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Wish Bryan had some booking like that...but..but...they are no pushing Reigns are they?


Reigns is a underdog to win the rumble non of the legends pick him the favors are Bryan, Wyatt, and Ambrose


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully it's not Cena vs. Rollins AGAIN.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Was fat slow crying walking backstage?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:reigns didn't cut a promo. Shame.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

An hour and a half in, and we've had...what, one match?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

That ko punch to Flair by Big Show will make a great "negged-gif"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Big Show is a bully for defending himself from Flair attacking him first LOL


:lol If you call that drunken strut on the ropes an attack


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

That was a good segment (and crowd response) for Reigns.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Fucking Cena. Unbelievable how repetitive his promos are.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

The crowd killer acting all tough


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two shitty promos by Cena in one night. Not bad.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Smarks before segment: Get ready for Reigns praising panel

Smarks after segment: Bah this means Reigns will win even more since he wasnt picked


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah Reigns is winning the rumble :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> loool Cena's blaming it on the audience if he loses


And yet he STILL won't turn heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

This is how they should book Reigns. Have him being a no-talking just straight-up badass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WWE set that pop up for Reigns perfectly. 

None of the legends mentioning him as the winner just further cements (on top of all other evidence) that Reigns is winning and that's unfortunate.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HHH - Big Show - friends

HHH - Flair - friends

Big Show punch Flair

HHH - Big Show - friends ????


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There was something of an odd looking lump there on Big Slobber's arm.. Might be something they give him a Zpac for.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THANOS said:


> We can only hope Philly makes them regret it, and future crowds catch on.


Ill be there and I'll boo til I lose my voice as long as I have one after booing cena. 
I don't hate reigns, he just isn't ready nor deserving. And shouldn't talk...at all


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Wish Bryan had some booking like that...but..but...they are not pushing Reigns are they?


Did you miss all of last year?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yumbo? it's all about the italian chicken sandwich


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How is Vince going to make The Look an underdog after the past 2 fucking forced years of this green guy?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

X Spectrum said:


> This is how they should book Reigns. Have him being a no-talking just straight-up badass.


But they'd still have to teach him some more ring moves, so its still a work in progress.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope we get a Reigns promo in front of the crowd tonight, Raw isnt as enjoyable without them.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Barrett is coming out, awww yeah, here comes ma boy, come on Ambrose!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> This is how they should book Reigns. Have him being a no-talking just straight-up badass.


Question, do you want Roman Reigns to be the face of the company? If so, do you understand that being the face entails having to speak on the microphone for at least 15 mins/week? Just wondering.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns winning the Rumble would be terrible.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ugh. So now that Cena will lose tonight, he'll just win the Royal Rumble match and headline WrestleMania instead.

Thanks for voting, fuckers!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

antdvda said:


> That was a good segment (and crowd response) for Reigns.


A good segment? A GOOD SEGMENT?!?!?!?!!

You've got to be kidding.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> An hour and a half in, and we've had...what, one match?


You mean you would prefer more irrelevant and meaningless time wasting matches?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BNB :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yay... It's Bad News Borrett.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Ambrose to lose to Barrett.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The irony of a "never was" like Big Show calling legends has beens. The irony.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

BNB vs Ambrose
Ambrose really wandering WWE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope we get a Reigns promo in front of the crowd tonight, Raw isnt as enjoyable without them.


How will i sleep without hearing one of his stories?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I like Roman Reigns and I hope he wins the Rumble and faces Lesnar at WM31.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Great segment with the legends and Big Show who really did a good job, i know haters won't agree, easily best segment tonight and no Cena to ruin it.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ambrose loses.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dean.....


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Question, do you want Roman Reigns to be the face of the company? If so, do you understand that being the face entails having to speak on the microphone for at least 15 mins/week? Just wondering.


No, he isn't the right guy. But if you can book him properly, then just do it. Don't give him too much time on the mic.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

How Ambrose can remain so over despite his shitty booking is beyond me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose is over with shit booking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More jobbing for Ambrose!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

forgot BNB was back ... don't even remember who was the former ic champ, don't know how he got the belt back ... 
missed a few shows.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Barrett loses watch :cry


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Second match starts 87 minutes into the show.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose gonna lose.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Expect a horrible match. Both Dean and Barrett are average at best in the ring.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for AMBROSELOSESLOL


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

BNB vs Ambrose :banderas


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Who? Never heard of that guy. :vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7P6ut6HPR8


That's my jam bruh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> How will i sleep without hearing one of his stories?


hahaha He is an excellent sleep aid.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cole explaining the rules of a Royal Rumble. What percentage of people watching Raw would not know?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

God Ambrose is so over for a jobber.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

X Spectrum said:


> This is how they should book Reigns. Have him being a no-talking just straight-up badass.


that's how batista was booked when he was at his most over. i don't agree that's what they should do with reigns though. batista was an animal


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Expect a horrible match. Both Dean and Barrett are average at best in the ring.


Both of them are cringe worthy. And showing it already.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

In the medical field and I'm also certain Big Show just dislocated his right shoulder.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Smarks before segment: Get ready for Reigns praising panel
> 
> Smarks after segment: Bah this means Reigns will win even more since he wasnt picked


LOL Good point.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Has Ambrose ever one a match?*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BNB offered Rowan, Ziggler, and Ryback spots washing his car, polishing his title, and cleaning his toilets on the App, if you're wondering why JBL said "Wonderful Person!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You're going to replay last year's Royal Rumble? 

Do you want to piss us off?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Second match starts 87 minutes into the show.


...I hadn't even realized that. This is sort of sad when you think about it.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely ending in a DQ and will do nothing for either of these men.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> In the medical field and I'm also certain Big Show just dislocated his right shoulder.


So he did hurt himself? I saw him grab his arm when he fell out of the ring.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> How Ambrose can remain so over despite his shitty booking is beyond me.



Same way Bryan did last year, his talent level is high enough to overcome his booking


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why would they remind people of Batista winning the Rumble last year?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> that's how batista was booked when he was at his most over. i don't agree that's what they should do with reigns though. batista was an animal


Well if it's between that or letting Vince write his promos for him it works better to be a silent badass then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *Has Ambrose ever one a match?*


I think he won one once.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Has Ambrose ever one a match?*


I don't know if he's one a match, he has won a couple though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *Has Ambrose ever one a match?*


He's from Cincinnati LC. So no :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose is one of most over guys on the roster. PUSH THIS MAN.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Cole explaining the rules of a Royal Rumble. What percentage of people watching Raw would not know?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Honestly I have a couple friends who just started watching wrestling so they wouldn't know. But we're talking .01% of the audience


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ambrose gets a pop: "Ambrose is so over! Even though he has horrible booking!!!1"

Reigns gets a pop: "Oh here comes Reigns with that cheap pop"


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> that's how batista was booked when he was at his most over. i don't agree that's what they should do with reigns though. batista was an animal


But Batista was never the guy anyway. Sure, he was nº 2 in 2005, but it was mostly due to luck. Hassan was supposed to win the title at Summerslam, and Eddie Guerrero died the week before he was to be the World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Loose Reality said:


> Cole explaining the rules of a Royal Rumble. What percentage of people watching Raw would not know?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE just loves talking down to and belittling its fans


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TripleG said:


> You're going to replay last year's Royal Rumble?
> 
> Do you want to piss us off?


If Reigns wins, we are gonna see a replay of that this Sunday anyways. :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkStark said:


> *Has Ambrose ever one a match?*



He beat Cena in that Contract on a Pole clusterfuck last October


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Superkick said:


>


Yeah, that is funny.

And I can't even lie, I wish someone would hold up a sign saying "Magic Beans!" one day.

I'm a huge Roman fan, but him saying that was hilarious, and I hate Vince for making him say it. :lol


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ambrose as IC Champ sound nice


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol. People continue to believe Ambrose is being held back despite being booked near the top of the card his entire time in the company.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They used nostalgia acts to get :cena4 over, now they are using them to get :reigns over.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, its only halfway through and I feel burned out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Same way Bryan did last year, his talent level is high enough to overcome his booking


Bryan was booked to his strength though, he worked long TV matches each week. Dean's strength is promo's, and he is never allowed to talk for an extended period of time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man, Ambrose just called out Cole on the app hehehe 

'WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY!" ... why does the good stuff happen on the app lol. Should have heard Barrett razzing the crowd before this match lol, he's a funny dude.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> How Ambrose can remain so over despite his shitty booking is beyond me.


Most Casuals don't care about booking


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Is JohnCooley a grown man or woman? Because I'm having my doubts.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DarkStark said:


> *Has Ambrose ever one a match?*


Ambrose is 27 - 3 in his last 30 house shows, He just can't win on live tv


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan was booked to his strength though, he worked long TV matches each week. Dean's strength is promo's, and he is never allowed to talk for an extended period of time.


He's been cutting promos on both Raw and Smackdown for months


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Jordan :Jordan :Jordan


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

BNB would be a great pick to win the rumble


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Ambrose gets a pop: "Ambrose is so over! Even though he has horrible booking!!!1"
> 
> Reigns gets a pop: "Oh here comes Reigns with that cheap pop"


Yeah it's not like they could be different situations or anything.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Honestly I have a couple friends who just started watching wrestling so they wouldn't know. But we're talking .01% of the audience



Are they willing to buy the PPV?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> And I can't even lie, I wish someone would hold up a sign saying "Magic Beans!" one day.
> 
> I'm a huge Roman fan, but him saying that was hilarious, and I hate Vince for making him say it. :lol


It needs to be a chant. MA-GIC BEANS! MA-GIC BEANS!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan


:bryanlol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well if it's between that or letting Vince write his promos for him it works better to be a silent badass then.


he can talk though. he's not a great articulate speaker, but neither is scott hall, and hall was great on the mic. he's got a different style cadence, not cookie cutter. the promos will improve.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan


:HA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Deans gonna sell that knee injury for 3 months like he did his shoulder.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> Is JohnCooley a grown man or woman? Because I'm having my doubts.


I'm definitely a male.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Ambrose gets a pop: "Ambrose is so over! Even though he has horrible booking!!!1"
> 
> Reigns gets a pop: "Oh here comes Reigns with that cheap pop"


Ambrose came out for a match against BNB.

Reigns came out to save history from being destroyed. Cheap shit to get over. See- Cena the past 10 years.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Surprising result


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my fuck Ambrose just won a match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Loose Reality said:


> Are they willing to buy the PPV?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For just 9.99 Jawn!
:cole


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Ambrose wins? NO WAY


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why is Barrett IC Champ again?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

He....He WON!!!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Dean wins!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dean won clean.

Nice.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Has BNB won a single match since winning the IC title?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dean Wins!!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

He won!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean Won a match holy crap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose wins!!!!!

Buyt Barette loses again WTF lol 

fire those bookers already


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

AMBROSE WON? :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ambrose Winning


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's like seeing a Unicorn! Ambrose wins a match on TV


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose got a win? MAH GAWD!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HE FUCKING WON.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Ambrose is most likely winning this one.

Also, I can understand if he actually wins the Rumble. While Bryan's busy with Kane and Reigns is busy with Big Show, Ambrose is actually free now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Has hell frozen over? Is the world ending?

Ambrose just won.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey Ambrose won a match!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*whooohooooo!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ambrose won a match...ON TV!....First time since October! 

About Friggin' Time


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Every time he uses wasteland he loses, it's science.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

And the IC Champ jobs again...

... guess the only way for Ambrose to get a win is facing another guy Vince doesn't care about.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*BREAKING NEWS: AMBROSE HAS WON A MATCH IN WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> he can talk though. he's not a great articulate speaker, but neither is scott hall, and hall was great on the mic. he's got a different style cadence, not cookie cutter. the promos will improve.


His style is fine for the most part, it's the stuff they write for him that he has to say that makes him look like an idiot and he needs some confidence. 

Damn, Dean won a match.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

What, he won?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dean Ambrose wins a match!? :shocked:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

AMBROSE WON A MATCH ON RAW :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe Flair was right in picking Ambrose. Wooooooooo!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that means Ambrose definitely isn't winning the Rumble.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

LOSING STREAK IS OVER.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The IC Champion's responsibility is just to job


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ambrose wins? :shocked:


----------



## Rocky01542 (Dec 4, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Smarks before segment: Get ready for Reigns praising panel
> 
> Smarks after segment: Bah this means Reigns will win even more since he wasnt picked


Wish people would stop using the word "smarks", it's a damn oxymoron; it makes no sense.

It just makes you look like an idiotic WWE sheep just parroting every thing the company says.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Out of every match Dean has had ,this is the one he wins?! Current IC champion? Really?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good match.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow Ambrose won!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Ambrose finally wins lol, but it's against there champion and makes him look bad. Brilliant.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I knew it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena vs X-PAC


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Ambrose won? This cant be real.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AMBROSE!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose won..... :what?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey ambrose won
YAY


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Could ya'll handle Cena's opponent being CM Punk?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Curse of the IC Title claims another victim!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

It dosen't matter who Cena faces, it could be every single X-Men, Cena will still over come the odds


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a pretty awesome transition into dirty deeds ... OMG HE WON!!! lol. CLEAN!!!! lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Why is BNB even the IC champ? I mean really WWE fpalm


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

Winning IC title is a curse. Everyone who wins it turns into a jobber.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Cena vs Vacant? That will be tough.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Glad Ambrose won but Barrett has booked horribly as champion. I mean he lost to sin cara...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Happy to see Dean get back in the W column, but Barrett needed a win as well coming off that pointless loss to Sin Cara on SD. Oh well, Dean absolutely needed it more.

BTW, Dean's ring psychology is top notch. I can watch this dude work all day. Such a well rounded "superstar".


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

...right on cue.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 vs :mcgregor


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

how cool would it be if AJ Styles was Cena's opponent


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Why is there even an IC champion?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

People still think the IC title is supposed to mean something? It hasn't meant shit for years, money in the bank has basically taken the midcard role.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Why is Ambrose beating Barrett when they are both in the Rumble so this isn't even the beginning of a feud culminating in a match at the rumble.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Hey ambrose won
> YAY



Randy Orton to fight cena? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Cena vs. 'Heel' Sheamus anyone? Isn't he supposed to be back tonight?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Barrett could one those people fired after mania this year , Put the IC belt on Rusve let him have two belts


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> Could ya'll handle Cena's opponent being CM Punk?


CM Who?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

As cool as it was seeing an Ambrose win, jobbing out the IC Champ again?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ambrose won!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Are they willing to buy the PPV?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who buys PPV? The Network, bra. But I don't even pay for that. Password sharing FTW! 

And we'll watch as a group anyways.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> He's been cutting promos on both Raw and Smackdown for months


With the worst lines imaginable, and more-so recently, they've cut that off from him too.

And at the most, they give him 1 or 2 minutes to talk.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena vs nWo
Cena vs Sheamus


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> I'm definitely a male.


Okay...

I'm a little... huh, confused, as your reaction to Reigns is "My body's ready", and seeing as you defend him to the absolute limit, well... not what I would expect for an average grown male. Unless, of course, if you are not heterosexual, then I'd expect that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mj.s2005 said:


> Cena vs. 'Heel' Sheamus anyone? Isn't he supposed to be back tonight?


PLEASE! Sheamus is a beast but that face shit is horrible.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Barrett has jobbed to Sin Cara and now Dean Ambrose (no problem there). They should just rename the IC division "the non title match challenger enhancement exhibition prior to the champion retaining in the final contest in which the belt is up for grabs" division.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan


:lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

America's team

:lol

Get these bums off my screen.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

hold this to heart....if Cena wins tonight....he ISN"T winning at the Rumble


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

This Raw needs The Big Guy so far it's the usual Cena show where he pulls his little smirk then his face does a gulp when those odds get stacked against him.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Danko Jones, huh. The Backlash 2006 theme was okay.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> America's team
> 
> :lol
> 
> Get these bums off my screen.


Raider Nation destroys Cowboys fanbase, and we have sucked for a decade.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> hold this to heart....if Cena wins tonight....he ISN"T winning at the Rumble


If he loses, he isn't even in the Rumble.

And of course he isn't winning in the Rumble.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> I'm definitely a male.


That gif does not help your cause my man :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE think we have never seen a royal rumble match before? SMH


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't you morons watch SmackDown where Barrett got his win back against Sin Cara.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Raider Nation swallows Cowboys fanbase.


Might want to word that differently.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

How are there 782 entrants in history in 20/30/40 man matches?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Kane's breaking the record sunday..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HBK knocking out Shelton Benjamin. HBK and Shelton always had great chemistry in the ring.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

TheManof1000post said:


> how cool would it be if AJ Styles was Cena's opponent


No i don't want to see one of the best wrestlers in the world job to Cena, they are polar opposites in the ring, on the other hand might be nice to see AJ Styles embarrass him in the ring and botch the Styles Clash breaking Cena's neck. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually Hope kane breaks HBKs record. He just needs to eliminate 2 people


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> Okay...
> 
> I'm a little... huh, confused, as your reaction to Reigns is "My body's ready", and seeing as you defend him to the absolute limit, well... not what I would expect for an average grown male. Unless, of course, if you are not heterosexual, then I'd expect that.


I'm not a grown man, I'm 16. And the "My body's ready post" was obviously a joke.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I always love these "By the Numbers" packages they do for the Rumble. 

It highlights big moments and tells the story of the event through statistics. Imagine that!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> I'm definitely a male.


:booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel you a clown


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

WWE.. when was the last time your ratings went up? You don't have any new fans, we know what the fucking royal rumble is.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I actually Hope kane breaks HBKs record. He just needs to eliminate 2 people


Bryan will be one of them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, way to get a HHH factoid in there.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Mysterio in the promo, they really want him back


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Best For Business, y'all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Might want to word that differently.


lol touche. You get what I mean.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gotta get a Trips mention in there :trips


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> That gif does not help your cause my man :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This package is way too long...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Bryan will be one of them.


Good


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H had to get himself in that Royal Rumble video.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gawwwwd this Raw is seeming long.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh no...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's a new day for no reaction.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

10 minute video to buy the Network pretty much.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Snack break


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MLK New Day My Brothas :dance


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*NEW DAY!!!!





new day*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the Dark Match Express!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We've come so far. And yet.............


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> I'm not a grown man, *I'm 16*. And the "My body's ready post" was obviously a joke.


That would explain why you like wack ass Rae sremmurd


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I always love these "By the Numbers" packages they do for the Rumble.
> 
> It highlights big moments and tells the story of the event through statistics. Imagine that!


"Only ONE superstar has won from the number one spot in the Royal Rumble!"


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Can they spoil more the fucking winner with Reigns?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Big E's gimmick is that he sweats..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn the New Day sucks. 

I feel bad for those guys.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

wasn't viewing during that era, is X-Pac heat what A New Day is experiencing right now?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The New Day SUCKS


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Loose Reality said:


> How are there 782 entrants in history in 20/30/40 man matches?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


fpalm 

and your sig is calling people stupid :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF is SHIT!? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These guys are fucking lame.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

MLK would be proud


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

And.....silence


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*THE NEW DAY IS UPON US!

OH MY BROTHER! TESTIFY!*​


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So will New Day win Tonght come :HHH2 you can make it happen


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The new day really does suck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh good, time for the black guys to lose


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

These cunts need to go far away.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's a New Day.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cringe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> This package is way too long...


:hansen


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone like this new day shit?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This on MLK day...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

these guys are just really loud and obnoxious


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Blue Day!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance New Day!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Brandough said:


> :booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel you a clown


16 years old... says it all, really


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bad idea to do this in Texas


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lmao they all got mics, this is great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So who's beating the Nooday tonight?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

new day enough with that!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince5 MLK Day match!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

How long till these three turn heel?


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

**** day!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

If you're wondering who can eliminate a "7 foot, 450 pound giant" in a Royal Rumble:

2000: The Rock

2001: The Rock

2002: Kane

2004: Chris Benoit

2006: Triple H

2009: Randy Orton

2010: R-Truth (!)

2011: Ezekiel Jackson (!)

2012: Randy Orton


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

So they are just gonna rip off the do it for the vine thing? alrighty


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So Inspirational.

New Day!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd like to see New Day's rage go up against Brock Lesnar. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can hardly understand a word they're saying.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> That would explain why you like wack ass Rae sremmurd


Chill, Rae Sremmurd are pretty dope


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Of all damn days to do this New Black garbage


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm surprised they didn't have them try to go over with some MLK Day stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. These guys are fucking terrible.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MLK spinning in his got damn grave right now


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Has the New Day ever spoken during their entrance before? I'm liking it. They're finally showing some character other than just another dancing gimmick. 

Also, Big E using the preacher voice :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti they're gonna lose on MLK day


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

New Day planting seeds for dat heel turn


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my god. The shit they are saying. 

The rage comes out. And everyone goes to the hospital.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

These New Day guys are pathetic. What are wwe thinking?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kinda feel sorry for these three tards.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

When the new day comes out, its time to call it a night


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh lawddddy lawd look who it is y'all

It's time for my race to get our reparations!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No fucks given for New Day


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Do it for the Day
I ain't gon' do it!

Lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wtf this is pathetic


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Isn't it sad that the mic work just done by New Day is the most character development they've had since debuting?

They've literally done nothing else but yell "New Day" over and over.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If I was in charge of WWE, first thing I would do is fire Big E Langston. I don't like his look, screams TNA, plus his body made out of a jello doesn't help.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LMFAO at nobody in the audience giving 2 shits :lmao


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Wanna get The Ascension over? Here's your chance. Although faces by default.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> I'm not a grown man, I'm 16. And the "My body's ready post" was obviously a joke.


And now you just post a young Leo gif. Bro.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This sure as hell wasnt what MLK dreamed of. fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Never heard such silence for people who are supposed to get pops in my entire life.

They need to scrap this New Day shit, and fast.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who's their opponents? Jobber Inc?


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

As a black man, New Day disgust me to no end. Stop with this bullshit


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

new day are doing the fabolous rougeau kinda schtick i take it? i think they'll be the nation in 8 weeks tops.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"Do it for the day"







Losing on MLK Day


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> That would explain why you like wack ass Rae sremmurd


You mad because they're more iconic than Aaliyah will ever be? 
Don't you have a whack Lifetime biopic to be watching?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Créole Heat said:


> That would explain why you like wack ass Rae sremmurd


*Stop the baiting.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The new day is about as exciting was watching paint dry.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It'll be a new day at the Rumble. Beleeee Dat! :reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look! It's NWO all black.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> If I was in charge of WWE, first thing I would do is fire Big E Langston. I don't like his look, screams TNA, plus his body made out of a jello doesn't help.


He is terrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Time for New Day to become :thecause


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Chill, Rae Sremmurd are pretty dope


We'll have to agree to disagree then


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TheManof1000post said:


> New Day planting seeds for dat heel turn


now I'm convinced this is what they're doing.

they can't be doing this seriously. they just can't.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

It cracks me up how into this gimmick Xavier Woods is, because he knows this is the pinnacle of his career.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Créole Heat said:


> Of all damn days to do this New Black garbage



Vince debuted them on "Black Friday"


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And now you just post a young Leo gif. Bro.....


Okay? Whats your point?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> You mad because they're more iconic than Aaliyah will ever be?
> Don't you have a whack Lifetime biopic to be watching?


Bruh these gifs....are.....um.....:lol


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Bryan will be one of them.


Yeah to set up an opening WM31 match of Kane vs Bryan :lol


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Good God, the commercials. Now I remember why I stick to watching the PPV's.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> Okay...
> 
> I'm a little... huh, confused, as your reaction to Reigns is "My body's ready", and seeing as you defend him to the absolute limit, well... not what I would expect for an average grown male. Unless, of course, if you are not heterosexual, then I'd expect that.


Do you realize the irony of this with you having a fucking My Little Pony avatar? :lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bring out Scott Hall damn it!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why is Adam Rose with Cesaro and Kidd? I don't get why he's there


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

New day bitches :jordan

:dance


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jobbers. Jobbers everywhere.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Run away Nattie, run away!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it'll be a decent match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we just have Kidd & Cesaro on NXT for God's sake?


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

If the Kitty Master and Cesaro lose this damn match..


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Umm...why wouldn't they make this a 6 man tag match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> You mad because they're more iconic than Aaliyah will ever be?
> Don't you have a whack Lifetime biopic to be watching?


Why the hate on Aaliyah? Not cool.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Cesaro and Tyson are so much better than this shit, New Day and Adam Rose shouldn't be in the same fucking room as those two fpalm this is too much for me


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice STO out of corner!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought they were coming back with the superstars picking numbers out of the lottery thingy


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Umm...why wouldn't they make this a 6 man tag match?


Woods' ankle is injured.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Please can't Cesaro just be a babyface


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow Kofi and Cesaro are quite impressive.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Cesaro such a beast.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Freaking Cesaro...just awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck it, just hand Cesaro and Kidd the tag belts already.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cesaro and Kidd need some backstage segments. These dudes are gold together.

Nattie wanting a high five. Cesaro about to high five her. Kidd steps in front of Nattie and takes the high five.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Umm...why wouldn't they make this a 6 man tag match?


:lol Exactly


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Adam Rose putting over Cesaro/Kidd on the app. Saying he's aligned himself with them because Cesaro always delivers and Tyson is a workhorse, the iron horse of WWE who is overlooked year after year.

Rose himself says that he too is overlooked, which brings the three of them together. They're not just looking for opportunity or brass rings. They're looking to take them.

"Welcome to the brass ring club. This is Adam Rose with the Rose Garden. Until next time."


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

The new day should be some dark turn not obnoxious preaching and cheesy smiles...

Booker called Cesaro The Big Guy, you better leash him Vince that's TM Ryback.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't know which is better. Cesaro's power, or the fact we're seeing tag team moves?!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

mattheel said:


> Umm...why wouldn't they make this a 6 man tag match?


Xavier is injured


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

So is Woods in a moon Boot? Guess that's one less filler spot in RR. Maybe out for Kofi's spot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Vince debuted them on "Black Friday"


Seriously? :denirolol


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Love Cesaro and Kidd, but New Day and Adam Rose just ruins this match for me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance Noo-Day!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My god... Why fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MLK W BABY :dance


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

And cesaro lost :lol


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't we just leave Adam Rose far away from Kidd and Cesaro? Please?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Vince hates Cesaro doesnt he?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

ffs


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just stupid.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit they won.

They actually let us black folk have something.

I'll be damned.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright fuck the New Day. Just break out the fried chicken already.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Where's the bunny?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They let them win on MLK day


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate all of this.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This feud and story makes no sense


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The black guys won? On MLK Day?! Who the hell booked this!?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE still wasting Cesaro FFS


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, really? They lose AGAIN? Vince must really hate Cesaro , great company to work at where your boss is spiteful as hell


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dark Match Express beat Jobber Inc....Anyone else asleep now?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Créole Heat said:


> Seriously? :denirolol



Yes seriously :heston


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cesaro is supreme jobber


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Cesaro and Kidd need some backstage segments. These dudes are gold together.
> 
> Nattie wanting a high five. Cesaro about to high five her. Kidd steps in front of Nattie and takes the high five.


I don't know if you ever saw this, but yeah, they are MONEY.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*A NEW DAY HAS STARTED! OH MY BROTHER! TESTIFY!*​


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

NWO!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena vs Vacant. :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

that standing suplex/check the watch, tag, combo slam was awesome

Cesaro you bad motherfucker. Push this man!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Batista? Sheamus?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shout out to Dr. King.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah! The Wolfpac is coming!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And up next........................more old dudes.

Yay.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Do you realize the irony of this with you having a fucking My Little Pony avatar? :lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel


I don't watch it though. Never bothered to watch much of it, I just happen like the character despite its ridiculous name.

I've always had this avatar, ever since I joined the forum, I just never bothered to change it.

Anyway, I don't try to base someone's sexuality based on what shows they like, just on their behavior towards something.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol dat Nash picture is at least 15 years old


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

nWo 4 LIFE!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena facing Sheamus or Rusev?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when bringing the nWo to Raw was considered injecting the WWE with poison? 

Now its like "Haha! Isn't this great!"


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Couldn't have them lose on MLK day.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

This is by far the worst WWE roster of all time. If only TNA had some balls/money/exposure to compete. Might make Vince step it up abit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully some more Damien Pacdow to :mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> You mad because they're more iconic than Aaliyah will ever be?
> Don't you have a whack Lifetime biopic to be watching?


Does it ever get annoying having to search for an appropriate gif/meme every time you want to post? Literally don't think I've ever seen you post without one.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I gotta say....that swing into the sit down drop kick is one of the best and coolest tag team moves I've seen in a long time. 

They should get a huge push just for that move.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> Woods' ankle is injured.



Good enough reason I suppose...


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> I don't watch it though. Never bothered to watch much of it, I just happen like the character despite its ridiculous name.
> 
> I've always had this avatar, ever since I joined the forum, I just never bothered to change it.
> 
> Anyway, I don't try to base someone's sexuality based on what shows they like, just on their behavior towards something.


:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Vince is really a sick mother fucker isn't he? How long is he going to bury Cesaro? Is this cause Austin questioned him? This is fucking crazy.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This commercial is terrible. Kate Upton is effectively a walking pair of tits. She has zero talent whatsoever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:vince$


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Look at the adjective


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Cesaro is finished. Sad to think this guy was putting on MOTY candidates a couple of months ago and in the upper midcard. Now he is a lowly jobber.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow loving Natalya's new look.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mister Excitement said:


> Cena facing Sheamus or Rusev?


I forgot about Rusev. fpalm 

Oh boy.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> This commercial is terrible. *Kate Upton is effectively a walking pair of tits.* She has zero talent whatsoever.


I don't see a problem here Draper


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Yes seriously :heston


Vince will probably have them do sermons n shit all throughout next month :lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MEMS said:


> I gotta say....that swing into the sit down drop kick is one of the best and coolest tag team moves I've seen in a long time.
> 
> They should get a huge push just for that move.


I really hope they become tag champs soon.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> This commercial is terrible. Kate Upton is effectively a walking pair of tits. She has zero talent whatsoever.


I don't find her attractive what so ever. Your avatar though......


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

It's 2015, and I'm excited for the nWo. Not for nostalgia, but because it'll be better than the rest of the show has been so far.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

thingstoponder said:


> This commercial is terrible. Kate Upton is effectively a walking pair of tits. She has zero talent whatsoever.



Maybe she could be a Total Diva.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Incoming: Rusev crushes the NWO


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm actually curious as to who Cena is facing.

It better not be Rollins with J&J Security, or Kane & Big Show.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Cena will face Rusev, and bury him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WaheemSterling said:


> This is by far the worst WWE roster of all time. If only TNA had some balls/money/exposure to compete. Might make Vince step it up abit


The roster is stacked, the booking is the worst of all time. Huge difference.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm sure this will be an enjoyable yet depressing segment all in one.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Also, I'd be happy watching Kofi/Big E vs Kidd/Cesaro every show I think. That's just an awesome pairing.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> :lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel


"I have daddy issuez so I go to the internetz to get some attention lelelelel"


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Cena vs Rusev calling it just now


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> I'm actually curious as to who Cena is facing.
> 
> It better not be Rollins with J&J Security, or Kane & Big Show.


That's where you're wrong! It's Rollins with JJ Security AND Kane and the Big Show! :vince5


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

No DQ match? They are hell bent on killing Daniel Bryan.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> It's 2015, and I'm excited for the nWo. Not for nostalgia, but because it'll be better than the rest of the show has been so far.


Your sig should be anti drug commercial.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Does it ever get annoying having to search for an appropriate gif/meme every time you want to post? Literally don't think I've ever seen you post without one.


There are already sites with the GIFs, I just go to the reaction categories.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOAT theme


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS!!!!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The OLD WORLD ORDER IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Goat theme


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Is everybody here to see Da WWE? Or the N.W.O!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is there going to be a point to this?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

4lyfe


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

crowd was red hot first 30 minutes of night, then they just got tired it seems.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Incoming: Rusev crushes the NWO


I could only hope, but I don't think HHH want X-pac's asshole blown out again.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> Cena will face Rusev, and bury him


I hope not, I really hope not.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was the worst pop I have heard all year


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

My God they look so old


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Yo! :mark:


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Cena vs Rusev tonight would be big.

Should definitely be saved for Mania...especially if we're expecting a winner.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

NWO 4-Lyfe


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Xpac is awesome


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NEW WORLD ORDER


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These three were the coolest guys in the NWO. The only reason I ever switched over to Nitro, hoping to see them.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, they really are pushing for nostalgia in this episode.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I wonder if Hogan will join them? Seems like he should have come out with them since he's already there...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well this is going to be embarrassing....


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Need hogan in the black and white again


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

4 LIFE


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

NE-NE-NEW WORLD ORDER


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

HEY YO!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow I hear crickets

fuck this crowd


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The roster is stacked, the booking is the worst of all time. Huge difference.


Compare this roster to even 2008 and it's far behind, look at the big names now. Cena (still), Reigns (Who?) Bryan, Orton, Rollins (who?) ?????


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> "I have daddy issuez so I go to the internetz to get some attention lelelelel"


A grown person who likes My Little Pony, in any form, should NOT be talking down to ANYONE.:kappa2:kappa2:kappa2:kappa2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, these guys have definitely seen better days.

Scott Hall looks like an orange. His face color doesn't match his arms.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wtf, hall didn't even do the cha cha, and the arm pose? not right.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Always Mark out for the "Hey Yo"


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bad guy speakin


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wanna see Damian Pac-dow!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Should I be be happy or mad?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> My God they look so old


Indeed, it's amazing to compare it to what they looked like before.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are they putting all the oldies at the 10pm timeslot?

Maybe Rusev comes out or something.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I love it when he does that" 

JBL, I hate it when you say that you like it when people do that thing that you like it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

When is Nash's son interfering?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

>NWO comes out

>hey guys, lets take a poll

>are you excited to see john cena compete later tonight against a mystery opponent to reinstate ziggler ryback and rowan?

>Rusev crushes the NWO

>NWO leaves

>And don't forget, still to come, john cena in action later tonight!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SkolVikings94 said:


> That's where you're wrong! It's Rollins with JJ Security AND Kane and the Big Show! :vince5


 Kimbo Slice?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Adjective :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Scott hall doesn't look bad at all


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

These 8 year olds don't know the NWO


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

On the what network, Nash? Ya mumbling prick.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"Wbee Network"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nash with that :reigns botch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Double dee-yee network.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Everytime i see X-Pac I see Chyna


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

This crowd is the drizzling shits.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't believe I'm seeing the nWo on RAW in 2015


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, they got the NWO to plug the Network, come on now guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He didnt mention the Rock ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You could literally hear a pin drop when the NWO came out.. I cringed.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

X Pac is like the unpopular kid who's trying to fit in with the cool kids


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Didn't mention the most popular of the AE The Rock? :ti


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS KILL THE NWO!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL OH GOD NO


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I love how absolutely 0 people in the crowd give a shit about X-pac


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

X Pac needs to fuck off.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

X-Pac is looking desperate


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing the nWo on RAW in 2015


Cole just told us to use the hashtag #nWo . NEVER thought I'd hear that :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh jesus christ, why.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ascension? 

GAY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh lord.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The nWo will destroy the Ascension won't they? *sigh*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Party's over Grandpas


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

These fuckin guys...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Waiting for the Ascension to show their ugly mugs.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Lmao this two clowns.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! OMG! NOOOO! Leave them out of the NWO segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please bury these geeks and get rid of them forever.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ascension sucks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the warlord and the barbarian


GODDAMMIT JBL YOU ARE THE HEEL ANNOUNCER ACT LIKE IT!!!!!
You should be backing the Ascension


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

4 ever


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The Ascension bout to get buried. Poor dat :ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The.Great......One said:


> Didn't mention the most popular of the AE The Rock? :ti


Thats cause he is not


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, how DARE The Ascension interrupt and threaten those three guys that became famous for interrupting and hurting everybody!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ascension, WHAT?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No words.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

X-PAC digging the ascensions theme song


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Harlem Heat to make the save


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I thought it was going to be Chyna going in to ruin X Pac's asshole again.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh fucking hell, why?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Not the Ascension fpalmfpalmfpalm

And lol, JBL back at it


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This Raw sucks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

new world order vs illuminati coming right up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt mention the Rock ha


He still mad about The Rock calling him a Big Daddy Bitch. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> X-PAC digging the ascensions theme song


:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I liked how X-Pac was nodding to their entrance theme, as if saying

"Yo, these kids got spunk."


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol jobbers


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This oughta be good...JBL is gonna bury the Ascension on the mic.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

The Ascension were dead when Kenneth Cameron left this is just sad.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

X-Pac is ready to tear his asshole


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh lordie.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"New World Order? More like, Old World Order!"


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> A grown person who likes My Little Pony, in any form, should NOT be talking down to ANYONE.:kappa2:kappa2:kappa2:kappa2


Poor boy, so offended for telling the truth.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> NWO vs illuminati right coming up.


hahaha holy shit. WWE confirmed illuminaughty


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol Nash not giving fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Like Flair, Nash gives no fucks.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO THESE LINES CRACK ME UP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ass-cension is here. How exciting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the current era of wrestling.

:ti


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Nash could destroy both of those guys on his own :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Riveting promo!!!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Nash with that no-sell :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ascension getting some heat.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

NAO?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least dey getting some heat! bama


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nash's expressions are hilarious. He looked so bored until those chants.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seems like that Illuminati symbol or whatever it is keeps getting bigger each time they are on television. Maybe it'll get to point that when they come out, it'll just be black dots over their face, much like Vince wanted a blue dot on Christian's.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus Christ


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Good god the Ascension are going to get burried


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wrestling illuminati nWo vs Real illuminati the Ascension


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

You think Vince realizes that the less Ascension talks, the more they'll get over?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

LMFAO That Vince ordered WCW bury. LOVE IT


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vince told them to say that WCW line. :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

"Born and bred to rip and shred"

:lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Nash :lmao


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Most generic promo ever.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

JBL LOL


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Ascension is trash


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

JBL is literally going to bury them right now


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Come on Ascension


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Toothpick!  NWO! 

Fuck the Acension!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JBL what.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

PLEASE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Just stop it JBL, just stop.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Ascension is so horrible, just job them out.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Apa reunion lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OH SHIT WWE ACTUALLY HAD A STORYLINE WITH JBL


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

The Ascension are so bad on the mic, pls stop.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait. JBL wears jeans?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao JBL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I can't......


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Da Fuq


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is JBL vs The Ascension the most consistently heated feud in the company? :lmao


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

So JBL trashing them actually had a point? :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

APA INC


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy shit, JBL is about to destroy them.

The WWE have no idea how to hype a tag team anymore, they got buried by an announcer...


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I liked JBL when he was Champ on Smackdown, but he's supposed to be heel. 

Why have they been burying the Ascension for no reason?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

marking the fuck out


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Thats cause he is not


Lol what do you know :ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

APA :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

APA!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

APA :mark:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

JBL bury time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:damn


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JBL is such a mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

APA!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ascension heeling it up rather well. bama Den nWo chants and VINTAGE Hall and Bradshaw tho. :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Actually feel sorry for Ascension.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is such trash if the Acension doesnt win this match


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:damn


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OH !!!!!11


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

born and bred to rip and shred :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

APA

!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME. :mark:


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAYUM


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Ascension needs to clean house but unfortunately they wont because reasons


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

UNREAL SCENES


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking hell.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

APA RETURNS
YES
YES
FUCK ONE MORE MATCH PLEASE


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

JBL ..


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, I knew it. The APA.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

I never get tired of hearing that APA theme


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Someone on this thread hinted at this APA appearance and I thought there was zero chance and thought that was a joke. Wow.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Face Turn JBL?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I get the feeling that their going to put over the Ascension which I guess wont be bad since they'd be taking out legends, but I don't want to see the NWO get their asses kicked


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mark!!!!!!!! APA theme!


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

HELL YES, APA !


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Farooq got fat


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat Farooq pop!!! DAMN!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'M GONNA GO BURY EM MAGGLE!!!


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

man the ascension suck so much, they always have.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

APA theme tune might be my favourite one.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ascension about to become full fledged jobbers


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Nash could destroy both of those guys on his own :lmao


Nash could destroy both his quads on his own.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

NAO!!! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why do they feel the need to bury the new guys?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

NAO, NWO, APA

Which one of these old fucks are gonna die first?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is amazing!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ascension getting buried.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Da Fuq


No, Farooq!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

OH U DI?D?NT KNOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

There's a reason why the roster isn't over and that's because of all this fucking focus on older guys.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with Michael Cole?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Old Age Outlaws are here.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/19/15: RMore thaaw Reunio*



The.Great......One said:


> Lol what do you know :ti


more than you


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

WWE Logic:

Let's bring out every washed up tag team out here to bury our new blood...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

OG Ziggler :maury


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THE NEW AGE OUTLAWS, THE ACOLYTES


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuck the Old Age Outlaws. Get off my damn screen and take the Ascension with ya.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> There are already sites with the GIFs, I just go to the reaction categories.


Not gonna lie, I was pretty excited to see which gif I would get. Little disappointed, but it's whatever.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Stevie Ray was NWO, we need the Harlem Heat reunion


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

da fuq? now will dudley boyz appear?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

All these random tag teams


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Quick, somebody get the Old Age Outlaws sign!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That's like 1000 years worth of people in that ring


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Road Dogg with a cottonpicking refrence on MLK day


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Outlaws just recovered from that Shield beat down at WM


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Almost time for a closeline to back to NXT.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess legends are similar to divas when it comes to unexplained face/heel turns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dudleys next


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Harlem Heat anyone?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why Can't X-Pac stop dancing? What he be on?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

All thats missing is the Dudleys


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WHO INVITED THE JACKASSES? :duck


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Where the dudley boyz?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ascension about to get jobbed out ALREADY!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DAMN! those white boys are berried.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't nWo and get over by being disrespectful douches? 

And we just fed The Ascension to every old guy they could dig up. 

How does that help them exactly?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sorry, but I can't give a damn about the Outlaws thanks to their atrocious last run.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha this is awesome


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

As much as they have been burying the Ascension lately this is somewhat kinda an honor for them to have Nash, Hall, X-Pac, APA and NAO all feel it necessary to take them down.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ascension getting berried :lol


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

RIP Ascension


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> da fuq? now will dudley boyz appear?


I'd mark out if they appeared.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Way to build up new stars Vince. Great fucking job and you wonder why no one "grabs the brass ring"


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

CLOTHESLINE FROM HELL


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Welp, it was nice knowing ya Ascension. Give them a dancing gimmick damnit.:vince


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

El Capitano said:


> Road Dogg with a cottonpicking refrence on MLK day


Yeah that made me uncomfortable.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit where are Edge and Christian!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

helllll yeaaah


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I do feel bad for the Ascension now actually since they seem to be getting buried jeez....


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

THIS IS THE FUTURE FOLKS.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

BURIED


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Way to make 'em look good.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Did Road Dogg always have that tattoo on the back of his neck?

WOW....JUST....WOW!

Total Fuckin Burial


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice seeing those teams.... but what happens to the Ascension now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dudleys > every team in there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure JBL put a little stiff in that clothesline


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Way to get over your new tag team


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

clothesline from hell! still looked as great as ever


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I CLOTHESLINED EM MAGGLE!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

These guys were such badasses in the 90's.

What the fuck happened to the roster?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

So much for pushing young talent. Boo.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DAAAAAAAYUM Thats a burial if I've ever seen one


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Clothesline From Wall Street


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

ascension buried already...lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, I never liked The Ascension that much but this is sad.

Who did they piss off before debuting?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to Jobberville, Ascension.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Billy gunn looks like the sandman lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Acolytes and now the New Age Outlaws?!? kada Nice to see that B-A-Double D cut that silly hair off, too. 8*D


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The most enthusiastic Cole has been in years is to JBL killing two guys.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ascension just got buried wow lol


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was worth it just to see dat clothesline from hell.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Who cares about burying the Ascention? They suck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This isnt Dx or Apa or NWO, this is the AARP!!!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ascension vs APA or Old Age Outlaws at WM?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R.I.P Ascension. Never cared for then anyways.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Debuted 3 weeks ago and gets :buried by old folks :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Booker T last week defended the Ascension, now he's saying they got what they deserved. I don't even know anymore


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> da fuq? now will dudley boyz appear?


Saving them for the rumble hopefully :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wasn't booker t in the nwo for like 2 weeks? he should have gotten in there.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That was the best segment of the year


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

LOLOL JBL enjoyed that way too much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT NOSTALGIA.

:dance


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I marked out for the APA, New Age Outlaws and NWO! This has been a very decent RAW so far. Much improved from last week.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Didn't nWo and get over by being disrespectful douches?
> 
> And we just fed The Ascension to every old guy they could dig up.
> 
> How does that help them exactly?


It doesn't at all. It's just Vince's forte of using older guys to bury new talent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All these young guys got a bright future.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ascension buried.

And they didn't even bring out Animal or Demolition for it? FAIL


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I hate the Ascension... but what's the point in burying your young talent to these guys? How does that help your product in any way?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And this is why we shouldn't ask for guys like Sami Zayn, Neville, Itami or Balor to be called up any time soon


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is so stupid. Months and months building up Ascencion in NXT for this? Man, Vince really hates that brand.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ascension was buried. Fuck it, that was an awesome burial.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a good job I don't care about the ascension.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hell, no Jackknife? Lame.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

They should've had Stevie Ray come out for a Harlem Heat reunion as well.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Ascension buried (most dominant tag team in NXT history) = NXT buried

Fuck Vince and fuck all of those "legends" fucking old cunts, if that was Cena or Trips you would all be shitting yourselves with rage. Ascension deserved better IMO


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ascension's theme starts like Punk's old theme. Heart almost exploded.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That was awesome. 

Wish we got a DAMN


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Clothesline Mygull! :jbl


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/19/15: RMore thaaw Reunio*



Stone Hot said:


> more than you


There's absolutely no shred of evidence that you do, also take the rock of your sig list please  and I'm also going to say prove it. But I highly doubt you can.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New documentary: WHEN GEEZERS ATTACK!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking clothesline is the absolute best ever. It still makes me gasp.

And the ascension should never have been debuted with face paint and shoulder pads and this whole gimmick bullshit they've got going. They should be the AscensYAn lol YA YA YA YA YA. 

(ruined )


----------



## Old and In the Way (May 16, 2014)

I loved it. Don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Heel Sheamus, kinda sorta calling it maybe.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Didn't nWo and get over by being disrespectful douches?
> 
> And we just fed The Ascension to every old guy they could dig up.
> 
> How does that help them exactly?


This right here


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Just repackage them next week as THE DESENDANTS...Problem solved #NXT


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

conflicted about that segment.. it was cool to see all those guys back in a ring, but that was some hardcore burial. Why even bring these guys up to the main roster just to make them look like an absolute joke?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The 'Attitude Era' didn't need nostalgic shit to keep ratings.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Feels a bit like Vince saying to HHH "Here's the tag teams I made, and they're going to bury your tag team you've created." Another up and coming talent burial.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

it went from dudes marking out to complaining real quick..what else did you expect when the ascension came out?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Has a tag team that recently debuted ever been booked this poorly before? I mean they're getting shit on every week and I'm not even an Ascension fan but my goodness, how do you expect to build new talent booking them this way?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, let's feed the crowd with nostalgia in detriment for the future, I mean, who needs new stars after all?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

And of course these people whine about talent getting berried. I don't give a damn; that was a cool segment.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

That rumor about Vince hating NXT and being upset that people liked it more than Raw seems more and more to be true. How else can you explain them burying every NXT talent that gets called up to the main roster?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Ascension was made to fail to be honest

Their debut? Beating a HEEL team.
Their promos? Mock themselves
Their matches? Against jobbers no one cares about

Making an impact is how people get over.

They just weren't given a chance


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

ascension just got buried and the usos are champions 
fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> conflicted about that segment.. it was cool to see all those guys back in a ring, but that was some hardcore burial. Why even bring these guys up to the main roster just to make them look like an absolute joke?


Because Vince fears NXT because NXT is better than WWE, which is dumb since its a good thing, because NXT is the future of the WWE


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

All those tag teams, and nobody called Teddy Long?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Damnit, I wanted to see Nash get some offense in.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kind of feel bad for those guys

Meh
tho


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I kinda feel bad for the Ascension. New team gets called up to the main roster and then gets buried by commentary and in the ring. Vince's fingerprints is all over this.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Everyone from NXT watching that, probably absolutely begging not to be called up to the main roster until Vince is gone.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Wasn't booker t in the nwo for like 2 weeks? he should have gotten in there.


He tried stealing the spotlight from the NWO, just like Austin stole the spotlight from HBK and how Rock tried to steal the spotlight from Hunter.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope The Ascension get some kind of storyline for this. They was just straight up Vince and Dunn


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Funny how the only guys that work in these segments are under contract! Yet they threaten the real stars getting involved for the pop, whilst they stand there and watch. I know there are legalities/insurance issues but DAMN!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nostalgia = only thing WWE can do for ratings these days.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Add the ascension to the list of young guys going nowhere


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Let's be honest the ascension was going nowhere anyway. Hell with it. Fun stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I marked.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Eveyone saying they're buried. Wouldn't you want to work with these legends, it would be a honor for any new stars to be in the same ring, it's not like they got completely decimated. there's plenty more to come of the ascension imo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Diva segments yet?


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Dat closeline :banderas:

Though, I feel this is Vinces way of fucking NXT for being better than the main product. This is what you get for being part of the better side of WWE, you get destroyed by legends that can't leave the spotlight and let the memories live in our hearts. They keep coming back to ruin the future of the company for 15 minutes of fame and fat paycheck because they can't do shit with their lives anymore.

Fuck.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

2015 WWE is already doing worse job than 2000 WCW misusing talent


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

NONE of the old cunts out there were even legends bar Hall and maybeeee X-Pac. The rest can GTFO, new talent being buried like the off of that lot is a disgrace.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

We would like to announce the release of the Ascension, we wish them well with their future endeavours. :lol

Loved that segment.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a slight problem with JBLs character having an issue with an upstart tag team disrespecting a historic legendary team, he debuted as Blackjack Bradshaw and the actual Blackjacks were a legendary tag team.

Yes their gear is LoD but they ain't calling themselves Road Warriors.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BryanZiggler said:


> Ascension buried (most dominant tag team in NXT history) = NXT buried
> 
> Fuck Vince and fuck all of those "legends" fucking old cunts, if that was Cena or Trips you would all be shitting yourselves with rage. Ascension deserved better IMO


The only reason they were "dominant" for so long is because all they did was squash jobbers. The idea behind this is scary, but The Ascension itself can get squashed every week forever.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This main event I want a fuck load of interference.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

L.m.f.a.o.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that was awesome, but i wish acesnsion had gotten some offense in. like maybe start beating up nwo, and then that's when jbl jumps in with ron simmons.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Same matches


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf? :lol


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Kane, Big Show and Rollins. How fucking boring

FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well shit, someone called this one straight. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't forget Corporate Kane :cole


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA These motherfuckers are trolling


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I really hope we don't have Cena overcoming the odds... again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Drummer buried. The Wrath of the Shovel.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sting return imminent.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I gots a feeling Mr. Orton will be returning tonight or the Stinger


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow. Three guys John Cena already beat.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

SkolVikings94 said:


> That's where you're wrong! It's Rollins with JJ Security AND Kane and the Big Show! :vince5


Holy fuck, you were basically right.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

FUCK I stayed up to be told this shit is the main event I can't believe I've stayed up 'til 3:15 for this shit


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Time to overcome the odds. zzzzzzzz


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Haha , I enjoyed that segment just buried the drummer


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHA THEY KNOW THE SHOW IS SHIT. THERE'S NO WAY SOMEONE SAT DOWN AND WROTE THIS SHIT


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Bryan and Reigns are interfering in the Main Event. Calling it now.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan and Reigns definitely to interfere!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Aww wittle Ascension got buried.

So sad.........NOBODY CARES. 

APA, NWO, DX, NAO shit on your dreams some more.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:larry
This show


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

I bet Sting makes an appearance tonight and save Cena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's the writers get TV time, time


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Well it's been a while since we had Cena overcame all odds.

but hey ... things have been a little unpredictable lately, so ....


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena vs Seth Rollins vs Big Show & Kane? Really, What a Surprise!!!
and after the match, the fired ones will come back with Cena and that awful smile


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The burial of the heels keeps going strong TONITE!!!! :jay2


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Fucking love Trips and Steph so much. I'm dying laughing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, what a fucking let down.. Was hoping for a heel Sheamus... Orton might come out at the end and save Cena though.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Theres no way Cena can overcome these odds, right?...RIGHT? .....

:supercena to the rescue


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Cena to lose and then enter and win the Rumble. He goes on to face Lesnar in the main event at Mania 31!

BOOM!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

More like....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raw will end in a preview of the rumble with the ring filled. Same ol shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL At them playing the horn.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hopefully this leads to Brock Lesnar F5ing Rollins, Cena, Big Show, Kane all at once.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Nikki!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton to help Cena win tonight?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Hey look it's the writers get TV time, time


:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Gawd damn Nikki :floyd4


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for anyone who got remotely excited for the surprise opponent -_-


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This show has been so fucking bad honestly.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Paige<3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ffs, keep making Cena look superhuman. fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I really hope we don't have Cena overcoming the odds... again.


On the contrary if he stands tall tonight it may = losing Sunday


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/19/15: RMore thaaw Reunio*



The.Great......One said:


> There's absolutely no shred of evidence that you do, also take the rock of your sig list please  and I'm also going to say prove it. But I highly doubt you can.


lol trying to start a mark war. Get out of here son this is the raw thread


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Excited for this new and fresh match up tonight, should be something different


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

They better give the divas 15 minutes of in-ring time this Sunday .


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I laughed way too much at the drum roll part than I should have.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Those are some nice odds The Authority has there, Be a Shame if someone OVERCAME them" :cena5


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Stop showing off your *FAKE* boobs!

Can't stand you Nikki!

#FearlessBrie


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its 1 minute past Stone Cold in the UK.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

British Bruiser said:


> Eveyone saying they're buried. Wouldn't you want to work with these legends, it would be a honor for any new stars to be in the same ring, it's not like they got completely decimated. there's plenty more to come of the ascension imo


I agree. They've been on Raw for 3 weeks only, less than a month and already are in the ring with legends. Even if they got destroyed they don't put Usos, Miz/Mizdow, Gold and Stardust etc in that position...


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Every so often, they just insist on reminding me why I liked Triple H. It's almost hard to view him in the "most evil heel" light sometimes.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

CM Punk chants :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The thickness of Natayla..... kada


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

yea 3 on 1 but obvious Daniel and Reigns will interfere.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Entrance music solely for the Divas who aren't competing.

*The Divas division, fellas.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Are those CM Punk chants? :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG Nikki


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Haven't heard Punk chants in a long time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

time to hype the GOAT show total divas.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Holy fuck, you were basically right.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Tag Team our whole lives.... um, did you forget the summer then?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

the_final_task82 said:


> Every so often, they just insist on reminding me why I liked Triple H. It's almost hard to view him in the "most evil heel" light sometimes.


Agreed totally


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, now I get it, this was AJ and Paige's storyline. It's impressive Natalya can just fit into it and I buy it, that's cool.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

It's true. Its damn true.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Paige is going ham.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Cena's opponents should have been Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan. :ti


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Natalya needs to lose some weight, she's a bit chunky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk chants, 1 year strong. unk :vince7


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

British Bruiser said:


> Eveyone saying they're buried. Wouldn't you want to work with these legends, it would be a honor for any new stars to be in the same ring, it's not like they got completely decimated. there's plenty more to come of the ascension imo


The huge difference is that they're not going to work with ANY of those guys that were in the ring. The Ascension are the only guys who will continue to wrestle while the others, the WWE wont give a contract because they wont pass a physical . Getting the shit kicked out of you with no chance in hell of a redemption is not an "honor" by any means . At least the Miz had matches with Lawler


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy BIG TITTIES Nikki


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Fucking hell.


Enjoying the show, Bae? 

(I'm like 10 pages behind right now. Damn! lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Okada vs Tanahashi happening in the ring,yet they ignore it.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

On another topic, Paige is actually pretty decent on the ring.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Wow. Three guys John Cena already beat.


Please stop with the shitty tumblr gifs.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JBL gets to clothesline someone and then gets groped by the Bellas. MLK day is the best for this rich white Texan.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Kidd looked like such a creeper on that screen


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Waiting for the fired 3 like


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought Paige was heel? What? Haven't watched much of the current product lately. So lost.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

aige


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/19/15: RMore thaaw Reunio*



Stone Hot said:


> lol trying to start a mark war. Get out of here son this is the raw thread


You started the mark war mate, I didn't fucking reply to your comments first, I was just pointing out that big sexy not mentioning Rocky but mentioning DX is dumb as fuck unkout in other words GTFO with your double standards.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Whenever I hear the Bellas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Natalya needs to lose some weight, she's a bit chunky


Just what we need, all divas to look the exact same. Let her be the way she is, she looks perfectly fine


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Tag Team our whole lives.... um, did you forget the summer then?



Well does anyone really want to remember that "feud"?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Paige is wearing fake tan. :lol


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Natalya and Paige vs The Bella Twins? Why not a Title Match?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Natalya needs to lose some weight, she's a bit chunky


I think she looks great, she's thick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THIS is why the WWE can't build new stars. 

They CONSTANTLY tell us that the past was and will always be better. You can not build a future if you always tell me that Hall, Nash, The Outlaws, Hogan, Hart, Flair, and everybody else is always awesome and these new guys don't belong with them in the ring now in 2015. 

WWE cuts their own legs out from under them when they do crap like this. 

I am not saying The Ascension is a beacon of greatness. What I am saying is that they are a team that you have put time and effort into and given them TV time and promotion, and you pay it off by having the retirement home beat them up. Its ridiculous.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Can Cena get Big Show, Kane, and Rollins on his shoulders at the same time?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alicia Fox let down Dr. King, Nice booking Vince.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Natalya needs to lose some weight, she's a bit chunky


Nah dog, Kidd needs those handles.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Orton to help Cena win tonight?


Plus Brock makes his way out at some point and catches an RKO :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LokiAmbrose said:


> Natalya and Paige vs The Bella Twins? Why not a Title Match?



Nikki is hurt so they had to come up with a way to protect her


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> Cena's opponents should have been Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan. :ti



How could he lose? Nothing to overcome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae :yum: I love how Brie and Paige's random turns have still yet to be explained and likely never will because loldivas.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> On the contrary if he stands tall tonight it may = losing Sunday


If he does win tonight, I hope that's the case.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Please stop with the shitty tumblr gifs.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Nikki is hurt so they had to come up with a way to protect her


For real? Well, fair enough.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Alicia Fox let down Dr. King, Nice booking Vince.


:mj2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> JBL gets to clothesline someone and then gets groped by the Bellas. MLK day is the best for this rich white Texan.


And he has a black friend.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Entrance music solely for the Divas who aren't competing.
> 
> *The Divas division, fellas.*


What can I say. The Bella Twins owns this division.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


>


Okay. I tried. Kinda funny when someone with a MLP avatar of all things takes digs at you though.


Lmao the subtitles don't even match ANYTHING in these gifs...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> WWE cuts their own legs out from under them when they do crap like this.


But do they tuck their legs between their legs? Or kick their legs out of their legs?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This fucking company


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Total Divas could be so much better if they didn't fixate on Nikki and Cena so much.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope Hornswoggle and Torito beat the Ascension next week so you all can continue to bitch and moan.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

The Big Guy and Ziggler should make the Cena save as a distraction in crowd and keep Orton as a 'surprise' at the Rumble.

Also heels have stood tall past few weeks, Raw ends tonight with superCena pointing and smirking to camera saying see you on Sunday.

I feel like maybe Brock is going to help Cena win setup his WM match so he can go out to UFC as a face.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

R-Truth still exists? jesus christ


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

edit: disregard


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

lol r truth about to get buried hard on mlk day.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I think she looks great, she's thick.


I think she looks disgusting, that creepy lookin horse face, with the saggy floppy stomach? she needs to lose at least 50 lbs,


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Of course Rusev squashes a black man in MLK day


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha R Truth


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did R-Truth get an entrance over Rusev? :lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

song is from like 2009


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*BOLD PREDICTION *the main event ends in chaos when Reigns attacks Big Show and Dbry attacks Kane, then the locker room is going to clear with everyone throwing everyone else over the top rope. Then Ryback / UpsideDown Sheamus / Ziggler come out and clean house.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, phew

For a minute there I thought we were going to go a whole Martin Luther King Jr Day without a single black guy jobbing


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Wassup? SHUT UP!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good grief, this has been an awful show.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

r-truth really is still doing this


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It wouldn't be MLK day without the token black guy doing the job


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Damn, I dont know who is going to win this one. R-Truth or Rusev? Its gonna be a nail biter.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Total Divas could be so much better if they didn't fixate on Nikki and Cena so much.


I don't know, yesterday douchebag Cena was great.


"Ya'll know what time it is?"
Time for Rusev to continue the Russian Racist Rampage.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

K-Kwik still exists? I still remember him smoking inside a UK arena. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Truth still singing the same old song.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Of course Truth gets an entrance for the first time in forever on MLK day.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao 

WHAT IN THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

R-Truth? The fuck is he doing out here? Does he not know it's MLK day?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

R-Truth was still hired? Awesome.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Rusev please crush him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rusev....please kill him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't stand R-Truth


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He gets to rap his theme cuz MLK day :vince5


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool lets bury a black guy on MLK day.....


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't know R Truth was still employed. Is little Jimmy still around?


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Booker t backing his homie


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Okay. I tried. Kinda funny when someone with a MLP avatar of all things takes digs at you though.


I never took digs at him, though. You may think questioning if someone's straight or not is insulting, but I'm not like you.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Gah, why is this happening to us.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheBiggestBigGuy said:


> The Big Guy and Ziggler should make the Cena save as a distraction in crowd and keep Orton as a 'surprise' at the Rumble.
> 
> Also heels have stood tall past few weeks, Raw ends tonight with superCena pointing and smirking to camera saying see you on Sunday.
> 
> I feel like maybe Brock is going to help Cena win setup his WM match so he can go out to UFC as a face.


Why would this matter? Lesnar was the biggest heel in UFC history.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Booker T helpin' the brotha' get ova'.

Rusev, we N!G*A's comin' for you!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Has anyone EVER understood a word Truth says in his raps (outside of "what's up!" of course)?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Stop It R-Truth


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 R-Truth wins via count out or disqualification.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rusev squashing a black wrestler on MLK... :vince3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So is Seth Rollins seriously going to hit a curb stomp on MLK day? i'm just anxious thinking about it lol.

Also, am I being over sensitive for being offended by R-Truth being out there. I am feeling it is because he is black and no other reason, where is the story? Right? Wrong?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

booker probably just had a flashback at the "comin' for you..."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booka thinking that them were new lyrics :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rusevs expressions are priceless.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HULK HOGAN

WE COMIN FOR YOU, CUPCAKE


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

In Booker's earpiece:

:vince "Booker, you're black now sing along. What's Up, DAMMNIT!!!"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damnit Vince, why do you treat my people like this


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

We comin' for you, cupcake!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Truth still singing the same old song.


And then references an even older song. Maybe he'll bust out Rapper's Delight.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Fresh matchup


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

R-Truth is the streak breaker. First Bo, Now Rusev.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

RUSEV GOAT


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So uh.. did every black wrestler just lose today on MLK day? lol


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

So lemme guess... Paige won't get along with Natayla, and they lose to the bellas. Then Paige and Nattie feud nontitle. While Nikki and Aj resumes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Woomp there it is!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

WhyTooJay said:


> Has anyone EVER understood a word Truth says in his raps (outside of "what's up!" of course)?


I be skippin' and jumpin'.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Truth got some new tattoos. They're very ugly


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Rusev with the upset!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

We had enough racial innuendos for one day, guys.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev is getting a bit of hype in regards to his appearance in the Rumble.

I'm gonna miss him and Lana after they lose at WM and fall down the card without ever winning the World title.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusev looked so stupid during that Camel Clutch


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusev wins with the Cupcake Clutch.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well that was worth everyones time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev about to crush K-Krush.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

R-Truth is older than dinosaur shit.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

MLK Day and R-Truth gets crushed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"mumble, mumble, mumble, like your favorite magician, mumble, mumble, mumble"

All I know from R-Truth's song.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Letting R truth get squashed on MLK and his birthday? Vintage Vince!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev took too long to finish off R-Truth.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

How fucking iconic that the UNITED STATES CHAMPION just squashed a black dude on MLK day.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday?


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

They should of brought the actual best tag team of all time out in Demolition who i know still tag, Ascension are an absolute joke anyway

I've being enjoying all the veterans tonight apart from Cena, younger talent been showed up for how lousy they are, the talent just isn't out there anymore and don't name young veterans or young indie talent the masses don't care about.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> So uh.. did every black wrestler just lose today on MLK day? lol


Nah, New Day won a match.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

This just came up to me, how can a Bulgarian guy be supporting Russia when Bulgaria's a part of the EU, Russia's nº1 foe atm?


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

It's alright R Truth.. They can never take away the great entertainment you provided as a heel in 2011.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

LOL @ dat Dolph tweet though


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CURB STOMPING A BLACK GUY ON MLK DAY!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Erick Rowan is such a terrible character.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ziggler with the Terra Ryzing reference.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ROWAN KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I really can't be bothered if Lana isn't going to talk


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ziggler's tweet. :lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Kill him!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ziggler's tweet: "...he's always been terra ryzing to me."

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Natalya needs to lose some weight, she's a bit chunky



















You're an idiot..


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Lesnar the only believable threat on the entire show


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ZIGGLERS TWEET!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that kid.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now, THAT's how you job! R-Truth should teach lessons in it.

heh at the reference to HHH/Terra Ryzing by Ziggler


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

-5/10 promo


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Brock should just kill him right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> CURB STOMPING A BLACK GUY ON MLK DAY!


It was his birthday too :mj2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"Hey Seth, LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seth's life just flashed before his eyes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's smart to have nest egg investments like Rusev who you build up nice and slowly and protected and they only get bigger after their first loss if planned right. I hope Vince doesn't fuck up Rusev.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> CURB STOMPING A BLACK GUY ON MLK DAY!


Vince should stop doing that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> CURB STOMPING A BLACK GUY ON MLK DAY!


:cena4 has to do.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Every time Rollins and Brock have a segment like that I get chills.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"I'm not gonna hurt you, baby. Come Sunday, I'm gonna take you out, baby."


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brocks taking Rollins out........ For a steak.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pretty sure Rollins just got turned on*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SUPER DRAGON CHANTS


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Ziggler getting his job back just to get buried for that tweet : lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SUPER DRAGON!!!!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seth's life just flashed before his eyes.


^


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya know, R Truth wouldn't have gotten paid for a Raw appearance if they didn't book him for this spot tonight. Happy birthday R Truth, better than being home. Get paid homie.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I've loved RAW so far. Lesnar has actually held his own on the mic and it was a welcomed change to Heyman's redundancy. The NWO speech and Attitude Era Tag Team Reunion made me very happy. Everything else has been entertaining or watchable except the Cena/Rollins bullshit. So tired of this fucking boring match. We've seen it 100 times. *


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock Lesnar's been so funny tonight :lmao

We would have got moments like that all the time if he appeared more.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

They should have done a poll for Cena to fight Ziggler, Ryback or Rowan. 

If that person won they got their job back, if Cena wins the other two do.

There's a lot of direction for a story like that, where was I'm not that excited about this main event.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

People who look fat on TV normally don't really need to lose weight. My experience tells that everyone looks chubbier than they really are when they're on TV. I'm skinny fat-ass, but on TV I look considerably bigger.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

R truth is older than Xpac...


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

When a guy gets fired, normally they don't critique on their former job and have it broadcast internationally by said company.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Last week Rollins had no problem having a staredown with Brock Lesnar, and now he's already panting.

Nicely consistant booking, WWE.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh shit, Brock made Seth shit his pants


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Some guy in the background screamed SUPER DRAGON at the top of his lungs a couple times. SAAAAPAAAAR DRAAAGAAAAAN!


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Is it just me or is Rollins taller than last week lol.. last week he was shorter than lesnar in the backstage segment, now hes taller. ???


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Didn't Brock want to kick Rollins' ass earlier? Why would they have a face to face discussion like Brock didn't just get curb stomped last week?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So who's helping Cena tonight, Sting or Orton :hmm:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So Ziggler getting his job back just to get buried for that tweet : lol


Wait what did he say?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

So one of two things, either Bryan helps Cena wins this match or I can actually genuinely see Rollins doing something to help Cena win this match as he thinks he has a better chance to win with Cena in the title match it due to underhanded tactics, sounds dumb and unlikely but just a thought I had.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> How fucking iconic that the UNITED STATES CHAMPION just squashed a black dude on MLK day.


AMERICA.




... Oops, I'm sorry. 'MURIKA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am just getting caught up. 20+ minutes for the opening segment was way too long.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> This just came up to me, how can a Bulgarian guy be supporting Russia when Bulgaria's a part of the EU, Russia's nº1 foe atm?


He had nothing to do with Russia his first few weeks as Alexander Rusev other than having Lana. Lana was just there as a "Russian" manager because to Vince all of Eastern Europe is more or less Russia.

When Russia invade Ukraine, they kayfabe wrote in something about him respecting Putin, liking Russia, and moving there. That's why they announced him for awhile as "now residing in Russia."

So if you think about it too hard, he's basically a traitor to Bulgaria and the EU. But Vince really just had him kayfabe move to Russia to draw more heat.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Ya know, R Truth wouldn't have gotten paid for a Raw appearance if they didn't book him for this spot tonight. Happy birthday R Truth, better than being home. Get paid homie.


I don't think they get paid per appearance, they have contracts do do a certain amount of appearances for a duration of time. I don't think Raw earns mroe money than a house show either. 

I would have loved to be home with my family and friends on my birthday, still getting paid. just me.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Nah, New Day won a match.


New Day aren't black.. We traded them in the Race draft a couple weeks back for a pack of gum and Kim Kardashian's butt


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I've loved RAW so far. The NWO speech and Attitude Era Tag Team Reunion made me very happy. Everything's been entertaining or watchable except the Cena/Rollins bullshit. So tired of this fucking boring match. We've seen it 100 times. Lesnar has actually held his own on the mic and it was a welcomed change to Heyman's redundancy.*


What show have you been watching? :HA


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This Raw is BORINGGGGG


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Usos are shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait what did he say?



He said HHH has always been "Terra Ryzing" him


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess Miz and Mizdow are breaking up at the Rumble or the night after.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jobber entrances for both.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The tag titles are worthless


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank god they're giving us Usos vs Miz/Sandow right now

Just so we can watch it again Sunday


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Im late by a good margin here, but despite the injuries, JBL is still bigger than some of the boys if not many and Kevin Nash's arms are bigger than most the roster. Shows how times have changed.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sandow eliminating Miz on Sunday?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> So who's helping Cena tonight, Sting or Orton :hmm:


I vote for a locker room run in, an 'I'M SPARTACUS' moment.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again the usos
fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Usos vs Mizdow part 40000


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

kingbucket said:


> New Day aren't black.. We traded them in the Race draft a couple weeks back for a pack of gum and Kim Kardashian's butt


Great fucking trade then.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Surely they wouldn't waste Orton coming back on Raw. It's going to be interesting to see how Cena pulls this out.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

CM punker said:


> Is it just me or is Rollins taller than last week lol.. last week he was shorter than lesnar in the backstage segment, now hes taller. ???


Successful curb stomps add stacks to his height meter.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Orton isn't advertised til RAW after the Rumble.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Mizdow is eliminating Miz :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


That Cena was hilarious last night.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love how the tag team champs and the IC champion are getting Jobber entrances, but not R-Truth lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Im late by a good margin here, but despite the injuries, JBL is still bigger than some of the boys if not many and Kevin Nash's arms are bigger than most the roster. Shows how times have changed.


They can't take steroids so the only guys with that 24/7 cut look are in their 20s or genetic lottery winners like Cena.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

All Samoans look a like, Booker?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> He said HHH has always been "Terra Ryzing" him


I guess Cesaro may have to make room in that doghouse then.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Great booking tonight...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel like I've watched Uso vs Miz forever.

Too bad Sandow is done after Mania. They will have nothing for him after the Miz/Mizdow Mania match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That splash hurt Mizdow so bad.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol at Cole's selling "and...uh oh." at least twice that match.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

God this show tonight has been so awful I stopped watching after finding out what the main event was which did not surprise me at all


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Could the timing be any worse on that turnbuckle spot? 

And why on Earth is one of the challengers being jobbed out before the PPV title match this Sunday?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Im late by a good margin here, but despite the injuries, JBL is still bigger than some of the boys if not many and Kevin Nash's arms are bigger than most the roster. Shows how times have changed.


Correct. Which is why its difficult to book the younger guys over the old heads. Even at their advanced age, many of the legends still look like they'd whip their asses. Lets not even get started about charisma...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dashing® said:


> That Cena was hilarious last night.


He was in pure heel mode it was great.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> Cena's opponents should have been Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan. :ti


That would have been genius lol


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Didn't even pay attention to the match.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

RAW Is Stall for time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol WWE burning them bridges with the PPV providers :maury


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

9.99 for the 100th time


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

SHUTUP COLE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RIP Ascension


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Somebody gif JBL clotheslining one of those ****** Ascension members.

Highlight of the night.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Third hour filler is just brutal to sit through


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Hogan your glasses are crooked brother


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Go Take a nap Hogan


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope Hulk gets paid alot for this shit awful act


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Let me tell you something BROTHER, I gotta kiss some ass BROTHER so I get paid BROTHER.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey look, it's Hogan giving a lip-service to Cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena brother Cena jack brother dude


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That blue attire is TERRIBLE :aryalol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao A Cena win the biggest upset in Raw history unkout


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Christ, man... Vince keeps getting Hogan to shamelessly stroke Cena off. That's basically what became of Hogan.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena>Odds

Michael Cole is like, "Will Cena overcome these odds?"

Once again Cole, Cena>Odds


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

3 on 1 handicap match, I'd say those are enough odds to overcome


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty weak send off raw for one of the big four PPVs.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


Missed the big goofy roar he did during the beer pong.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Cena brother Cena jack brother dude


Well you know brother, at the end of the day.....


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I love how much the Usos bury their opponents. Wyatt Family and Miz/Mizdow now. Fuck off Usos you fat little cunts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bradshaw looks like one of those prick New York City Accounts that would screw you over, and fuck you up if you decided to confront him.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

John Jena gonna win tonight and gonna win the belt at the rumble


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So Cena losing means he wins the Rumble for a third time?

And if handicap matches are hardcore (I believe they are), what is to stop Ziggler, Rowan and Ryback from joining in and making it 4 on 3? Why are they still doing "The Authority fired somebody" angles in 2015?

Wow.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Orton and Sheamus are going to help Cena get the win....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins, check dem underwear.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The.Great......One said:


> What show have you been watching? :HA


*Lesnar promo=Good
Kliq segment=Great
Legends Panel=Great, great promo by show, hilarious fail by Naitch, no corny fairy tales from Reigns, and straight forward ass kicking
AE Tag Team segment=Great
Rusev Squash=Meh
Divas match=Forgettable
Usos vs. Miz=Who cares?

It's an overall fun show to me. If you can't find the good in this, that's your problem :shrug.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming ring filled with jobbers as Cole shouts about the Rumble while Raw ends.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Authority entering on the app. Stephanie doing the Batista bye hand wave.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for appearing Hogan but with all the money they pay you could you not do better than 1$ sunglasses, brother.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Most likely Ryback, Zigler and Sheepy will come from the crowd to help Johny boy win the match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait.. If Kane & Show are in the match, who the fuck is gonna interfere?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, a anti-smoking ad. That really makes me want to smoke a cigarette.

On another topic, if Cena and Orton destroyed the entire RAW roster a few years back... heh. This ain't exactly a set up for suspense.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

oh you didn't know!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Ascension better murder The Outlaws.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im conflicted on tonights raw. Both loving it and hating it
the exact same time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NAO vs The Ascension at the Rumble. The berryin doesn't stop here tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The NAO on another PPV.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet jobber entrances for the ME


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

NAO v the ascension, piss break then.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

New age outlaws will be buried once again


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Sting w/ baseball bat please.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Show and Kane still on the roster and main eventing go home shows before Big 4 PPVs...

unk4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the Ascension jobbing to the NAO at the RR FFS


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Rollins with those boot lifts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NAO vs Ascension?

Outlaws should win. Fuck the Ascension.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> NAO vs The Ascension :lol


:Jordan why even bother after that burial


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here comes the rapper thug


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Ahhh!" :rollins


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

WIN! 

I love how New Age Outlaws came back last year at the Rumble.

That's four tag matches on one show! (including the pre-show) !


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollin's face while they were waiting for Cena's theme to play :lmao


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone notice Triple Hs pimple on his cheek lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sting to save Cena tonight? :hmm:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins facial expressions are brilliant


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Big Show and Kane still on the roster and main eventing go home shows before Big 4 PPVs...
> 
> unk5


Yup. This time it's just more odds for Cena to overcome.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Inb4 "Cena Overcomes the Odds"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice boo for CENA. The most polarizing, controversial dickweed that the WWE has ever seen!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Cena shilling his shitty towels ALL DAY, EVERY DAY that was a hilariously bad touch from Cena


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I simply should not love Rollins as much as I do lol.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh God, that blue attire looks awful.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Get your "Cena Wins, LOL" gifs ready.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Reigns vs Show at Rumble?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

APPLEDOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

NAO? Can only use the guys under contract. Which makes JBLs burial pointless.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Lesnar promo=Good
> Kliq segment=Great
> Legends Panel=Great, great promo by show, hilarious fail by Naitch, no corny fairy tales from Reigns, and straight forward ass kicking
> AE Tag Team segment=Great
> ...


Lesnar promo=Good? *I was promised an ass kicking baby...cena talking for an hour? 19 minute talking segment? :HA*
Kliq segment=Great? *Agreed*
Legends Panel=Great, great promo by show, hilarious fail by Naitch, no corny fairy tales from Reigns, and straight forward ass kicking?* big show talking for an hour... :HA*
AE Tag Team segment=Great? *not mentioning the rock but makes DX seem like a big deal? fuck nash, segment sucked.*
The rest I agree on.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Did Rollins get a jobber entrance ? :terry1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> NAO vs Ascension?
> 
> Outlaws should win. Fuck the Ascension.


No matter the outcome since the Ascension can't wrestling anything besides 3 min. squashes it's going to suck.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Time to overcome dem odds.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol "When Cena wins" :cole


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Cena ever overcome the odds?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"let's go cena, CENA SUCKS"


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cena mismatches every time he changes his attire.

Neon Blue with Black Shorts and Neon Green Tennis Shoes? :wtf2

Edit: AND WHITE BELT!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Headliner said:


> NAO vs Ascension?
> 
> Outlaws should win. Fuck the Ascension.


This. But sadly it won't happen.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

15 time heavyweight champ selling a Big Show shoulder block for half a minute...

:lel


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> Oh God, that blue attire looks awful.


What's new?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What is with the light blue

First it was Bluetista

Then the Blue Day

And now John Bluena


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The.Great......One said:


> AE Tag Team segment=Great? *not mentioning the rock but makes DX seem like a big deal? fuck nash, segment sucked.*
> The rest I agree on.


*So you're butthurt because The Rock wasn't mentioned :kobe8. I'm one of the most pessimistic people here and I find that exceptionally petty.
*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

STING PLZ. Hurry up and give us STING


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

He's against hells favourite demon, the worlds largest athlete and Mr MITB the odds are too much for him to overcome...


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Can John John Cena fight to get Jim Ross re-hired too?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. What a fucking botch punch by Kane.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> What's new?


The fact that it's blue :cena5


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Let me guess.... this is a hard one... DQ finish?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena is the fucking worst. Most awful selling I've ever seen.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They are torturing the audience.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Sting comes out. They could kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That botched headbutt by show...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show vs Cena, where is the fucking commercial breaks!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What is going on?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Steph has one of those faces that makes you want to get the Young Bucks to superkick her!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not even gonna bother watching this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Could be the biggest upset in Raw history...... Rollins/Kane/Show could win :draper2


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Kane punching over Cena's head is the highlight so far of the match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice time to cut to a commerical. Maybe if the retirement home didn't get 40 minutes with the stick they could have avoided sabotaging the main event.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Cena just threw some of the worst punches on Show I have ever seen and I've seen Brawl For All.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sure Cole, I belee The Jobbers Three are at home.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

If Cena loses, Ryback/Ziggler/Rowen turn heel saying Cena didn't try hard enough to get them back

if Cena wins, they still turn heel saying Cena only put all his effort into the match for the title shot and it always has to be about him


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> What is with the light blue
> 
> First it was Bluetista
> 
> ...


I actually liked Batista's blue gear....


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Powder blue sweatbands, black jorts, green laces... You just CAN'T make this shit up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That exchange between Big Show and Cena looked soooo fake


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> Hopefully Sting comes out. They could kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *So you're butthurt because The Rock wasn't mentioned :kobe8. I'm one of the most pessimistic people here and I find that exceptionally petty.
> *


I AM FUCKING ROCK MARK, I WILL COMPLAIN ONLINE AS LONG AS WORTHLESS LEGENDS WHO ARE NO WHERE NEAR AS GOOD AS THE ROCK DO NOT GIVE HIM THE RESPECT HE RIGHTFULLY FUCKING DESERVES.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Steph has one of those faces that makes you want to get the Young Bucks to superkick her!


Hey, if it was 2001 I'd like to superkick Steph... with another part of my body... in a very specific place... Bah

God, this comment was awful.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a sense of dejavu rn. Didn't Ziggler have this exact same match at SvS? lol.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wake Up Call?

The Rock aint coming back to the WWE this time!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So is the giant brawl with all the Royal Rumble entrants going to happen after the match or during it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> I actually liked Batista's blue gear....


Batista is cool as fuck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Powder blue sweatbands, black jorts, green laces... You just CAN'T make this shit up.


Maybe Cena is joining New Day?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't understand how wrestling was protected for so long. This match would have singlehandedly destroyed kayfabe for all its whiffs.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahhh complaining about Cena's attire when it's been this bad for years on end.... This place never gets old.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Zayn should come out and help Cena win. :zayn3


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

NyQuil said:


> Kane punching over Cena's head is the highlight so far of the match.


Someone needs to gif this.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What was the point of the roll Seth?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

bonkertons said:


> I actually liked Batista's blue gear....


I love it because it was obviously a plan to turn the Bootista chants into Bluetista chants


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This doesn't feel like the Royal Rumble is coming next , the buildup to the rumble is terrible we need new writters


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Stephs ass in that dress. Yessir.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

How can Cena possibly win this without all 3 of the others looking bad?

Oh yeah, he doesn't care if they look bad :cena3 :vince2


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Maybe Cena is joining New Day?


:dance:cena5


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Maybe Cena is joining New Day?



They are getting booed a bit. Perfect fit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just give it up Cena. Maybe next year!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a bad camera angle ... eek LMAO.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> This doesn't feel like the Royal Rumble is coming next , the buildup to the rumble is terrible we need new writters



Well there is only one "writer" whose opinion matters so.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> This doesn't feel like the Royal Rumble is coming next , the buildup to the rumble is terrible we need new writters


No we need a new guy to replace Vince.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

This Taco Bell commercial is like a perfect representation of Cena.

The kid (Cena) sees an opportunity to get cheap Mexican food but faces overwhelming odds. He's undeterred. He laughs in the face of fear and goes for the big one, and when you think he's about to get caught by the authority/meter maid....

LOLTACOBELLCENAWINS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Rumble feels like an afterthought tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This match is beyond boring...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Good night guys, I'm out. Couldn't give less of a fuck about this match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Stephs ass in that dress. Yessir.


Always looking fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Has he ever hit that?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Has big show EVER hit that move?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Botch landing by Show. Could have separated his shoulder.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please don't let him pin Seth.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Cesaro and Rollins have the most versatile and unique moveset in the main roster. Love both those guys.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Now we wait for the Cena comeback the attempted AA the interference; the save and then the pin.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

J&J Security :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't J & J Security's interference have caused a DQ? Or is this No DQ? I don't even know anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Show ever hit that splash?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

How do I skip to the ending? That's boring.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

I bet when cena is banging neck, he instinctively kicks out at 2.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I watch Rollins execute his moveset, especially the flying moves like that one, and I think I have a window into what people felt when they first heard Clapton playing way back when.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Has big show EVER hit that move?


I don't think so :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sting about to come out there.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL Cena's reaction to that Big Show spear was priceless


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate this manufactured drama.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

It's a handicap match, Cole. What did you expect?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Sting please


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:[email protected] Cole acting like Kane isn't in the match and has every right to save the match for his team


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I'm done. Pretty boring match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Good save Kane!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao

Cena with the double clothesline from Heck.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice view John


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It's come to the point that the only way Cena can lose is by going against 4 guys. 

He can't even lose 1 on 1 matches anymore.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This odds shit don't work. Hasn't for 10 years Vince.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jesus christ they cannot book a handicap match with Cena properly and his fucking selling of count out. Fucking get a clue you idiot!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

7 on 1?

I still like Cena's odds.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

This shit sucks


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was a 9.99 Count!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW what a NO-sell


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT? CENA SOMEHOW JUST BEAT THE COUNT!!!!!!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuck you are shit Cena. Sprint back in at 9 1/2.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

John Cena's selling is top notch.





















-Said nobody ever


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

That Big Show Nip-Slip
That John Cena No-Sell


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Tombstone him 3 times!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_final_task82 said:


> I watch Rollins execute his moveset, especially the flying moves like that one, and I think I have a window into what people felt when they first heard Clapton playing way back when.


Yep. He's going to be special. I'm telling you guys.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Cena just ahhhh :HA this guy should just fuck off


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sting!


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

STINGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sting!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssss


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STING!!! :mark:


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

bah gawd its Sting


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

STING!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That POP for Sting. Fuck!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

The Vigilante Sting!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The statue known as Sting is here.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

ZOMG STING!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeeeees! DDD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Told you


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sting is Here


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HOLLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

STING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Mark out time.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuck Yeah!


STING!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

He's here!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"That's a picture of Sting!" LOLL


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Sting! :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

SURPRISE!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FUCK THIS BULL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Almost.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Of course the one up and comer in the match is pinned :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh noezzz jawn seenuh overcame da oddz jus lyke last weak!


... Y'all need a new gimmick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES! Cena to lose this Sunday!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. that happened.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena giving the kid five LOL.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sting has a pretty cool jacket.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lol hahahahahaha


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

YES!!!!1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Cena face gif


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL people throwing shit in the ring!

Like 1999 WCW.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

sheer fuckery. :lel


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

The heels lose by a distraction!!!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Fuck you sting. GTFO you old cunt.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow, i hate WWE so much


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena vs Sting at WM for sure UGH


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cup in the ring :lmao

Fuck this shit


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

BAH GAWD, HE HAS COME AND BROUGHT HELL WITH HIM !


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

ajfdsdfjsdfgasd jfpakfwqpfkwq[wqe :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

CENA OVERCOMES THE ODDS AGAIN AND BEATS SETH AGAIN!

SETH HAS TO WIN!

CENA BETTER FUCKIN LOSE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at Cena hugging the kid and the kid going crazy.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Sting and the NWO on Raw on the same night. What a time to be alive.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

HOLY STINGGGG :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I fucking want that duster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WWE you want me to buy some merch? SELL THAT DUSTER!!!!!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena the overcomer of odds once again winning
fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

STOONG!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He almost looked like Wolfpac Sting!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NIKKI I GOT ONE

YOURE MY SON NOW

COME WITH ME


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

4 guys scared of Sting: The Game, the worlds largest athlete, the demon, Mr MITB.

Jeez come on WWE you can do better... I hope.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Can somebody kayfabe me why The Authority would only just *barely* screw Cena in this match? Like a traditional 3-on-1 handicap just barely qualifies as screwing someone over. They're clearly not pretending to be fair, so why are they just not putting the entire heel roster against him? Or make it a tornado tag? Clearly Cena can handle one fucking guy at a time with the most traditional rules.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STING/HHH WM. Pretty much official.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

HHH: "SHTONG!"


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sting and Brock Lesnar Though!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The kid was going to have a heart attack when Cena was hugging him


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So Sting vs Triple H is a lock for WM31.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lesnar now.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Will Show ever hit that splash?


Come to think of it I can't remember a time where he did :duck


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

And gets better :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

All Seth marks calm the fuck down.

Cena won't walk out of the RR as Champion.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Man that's a crap load of star power in that building tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Sting and the NWO on Raw on the same night. What a time to be alive.


Don't forget Bork Lazer!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So why does Sting care about Ziggler, Ryback, and Rowan's jobs?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Cena the overcomer of odds once again winning
> fpalm


Lol @ a dirty win being "overcoming the odds"

You people really need to just let it go.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock came to kick ass and chew gum and he's all out of gum!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Cole: the Beast is unleashed!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh man! What an explosive ending!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BROCK SAVES THE SEGMENT


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar Unleashed!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock just hit that F5 on Big Show!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar is a fucking face!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Damn. To think I coulda went to this RAW. Oh well.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

This has been the worst Raw I've seen in a long time.

And that's saying something.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, now I'm ready for the Rumble.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy fuckkk


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

lmfao at that F5 to Show.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

LESNAR BAW GAWD


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Who knew that Lesnar would be on the same show within like 5 minutes of each other.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh Shit!

:mark:

That ending made up for that win!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Did Big Show forget what move he was supposed to do and end up doing an AA?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy fucking shit he nearly broke the ring with that!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

nice booking tho, cause rollins, Cena, and Lesnar alll came out on top based on what happened last few months.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So is Lesnar the face in that match now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seth was fucking gone, lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena won, Brock standing tall...

Rollins winning the title this Sunday.

:rollins


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im sold for the royal rumble. Well done WWE


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Didn't I say Sting was gonna show up to save Cena tonight? Thank you.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth and security got out of there!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are sorta turning Brock face incase they need to turn Reigns heel after he wins the rumble :lol


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

L.I.O. said:


> This has been the worst Raw I've seen in a long time.
> 
> And that's saying something.


You're an idiot. ..


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stinger trolling The Authority yet again. Really digging him busting out the black and red as a way to subtly reference the Wolfpac since we had the nWo black and white earlier.

Oh and also THANK YOU BASED BROCK. :lelbrock


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome show. Awesome ending.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It still annoys me that they couldn't have at least let the fired 3 win their jobs back themselves. It was completely pointless for all 3 of them except to put over Cena and Sting


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LESNAR :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

STING OMG

AND BROCK OMG

What a shock

Nice ending

Good job can't wait for sunday


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Why can't the whole show be like the ending?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

THAT PRIME ATTITUDE ERA ENDING :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

great finish.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good ending. :clap


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Saving the brawl for Smackdown. Why change after 12 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loved that ending :mark: :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

THAT is how they should've been booking Lesnar for the past year. Not any of this 'running away from Cena' bullshit.

Decent RAW with a great ending. Some nice nostalgia moments and a good Bray/Bryan match. Everything else was pretty forgettable.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

HE'S THE BEAST! AND THE BEST! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MAAAAARRRRRRKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rollins just got his ass kicked lol I love when Brock is angry, you don't like Brock when he's angry lol. I was hoping HHH was going eat one of those F5's though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

THAT ENDING!!! :mark: :banderas :wall

I'm hype for RR this Sunday


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Holy Shit. This was a damn good RAW! Lesnar is a face and Sting showed up. I'm hype for the Rumble now.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

I dont think I have ever seen Raw end before 11:05 

Epic Raw though


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a shit Raw, but what an ending!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So they are sorta turning Brock face incase they need to turn Reigns heel after he wins the rumble :lol


or you could have Wyatt (heel) vs Lesnar (babyface), A heel winning on sunday?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dumb white rich bitch wrecked her car.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUCCCCKK!!!!!!!
AWWWWWEEEESOME RAW!!!!!!!! 

B.R.E!! BEST.RAW.EVER!!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lesnar!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Shitty RAW but a pretty awesome last five minutes.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is awful. They managed to destroy whatever credibility they had granted to Rollins on last week's raw.

Whatever, at least we can assume that John Cancer isn't going to win on the Rumble.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

The ending was good, I'm looking forward to the triple threat. But the raw overall wasn't good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

So we can pretty much guarantee another Sting appearance at the Royal Rumble


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

When is the last time on the Rumble go home show it didn't end with everyone brawling in the ring? The Rumble match feels like an afterthought.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great fuckin raw 9/10


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's about time. Time to build up that :hunter vs. Sting feud for Wrestlemania :mark:*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Then with this segment, definitely gonna happen Sting vs Triple H at WM31


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So why does Sting care about Ziggler, Ryback, and Rowan's jobs?


Because he's fighting dat injustice.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

That ending was fucking sick! Brock destroying everything and Sting! Glad I tuned in for the first time in a while, looks like I am watching RAW again. Amazing show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks to me who wins the Rumble might turn heel :reigns

They had 2 segments where they intended for :brock to get cheers.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW WAS AWESOME! :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple-B said:


> Why can't the whole show be like the ending?



B/c Vince can't afford to pay Sting and Brock to be there every week :draper2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome ending :mark:

Shit RAW tho.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bork Laser be like "LOLKANELOLBIGSHOW"

Bork be like "LOL3GUYSTHATMADECENASTRUGGLETHROUGHAWHOLEMATCH"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mostly shit Raw, but damn, what an ending.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great fucking ending :wall


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

That F5 on Show was awesome.

To everybody who still can't figure out Sting's motivation: he's obviously just out to screw over Triple H. He doesn't give a shit about Ziggler and the others, he just wants whatever's worst for Trips.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


That poor kid


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Brock comes out, F5's two of the biggest guys in the WWE, and is afraid because Cena is in the triple threat match, gotta love dem logics unk4


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What a ending.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Dumb white rich bitch wrecked her car.


The whole family is nuts!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Triple-B said:


> Why can't the whole show be like the ending?


Sting stares motionlessly at the ring while Brock F5s heels for three hours.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ultimate Rumble mark out: Rollins wins title - probably via cash-in after the initial match + Ambrose wins the Rumble. DO IT UP LARGE


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What did sting do?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Can someone gif Cena hugging that child with an "I WIN LOL" on it? I Lost my mind laughing at that...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Looks to me who wins the Rumble might turn heel :reigns
> 
> They had 2 segments where they intended for :brock to get cheers.


Maybe Brock doesn't walk out of the RR as champion...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shitty Raw, good ending. Loved how Cena won in shitty fashion, and then Brock came out and whooped ass as if to say "Cena, you ain't shit".


REALLLYYYYY Hope he wins on Sunday.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:fuck

Damn you Sting. RAW was great tonight without those three fucks wrestling and boring people to sleep.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This just shows that the WWE can produce stellar shows when they want to but the reality is that they just simply refuse. What an ending to Raw tonight


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw was shit for 2 hours and 45 minutes. The last 15 minutes though were excellent and I'm glad I watched it!


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, Cena won, amazing!

Who knew that would have happened at the start of the night and especially after they announced it was a 3 on 1 handicap match. I genuinely thought Cena had no chance! I really thought he was out of the title match at the Rumble and that Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan were all fired for good!

Mind = Blown! You just can't predict these WWE twists at all!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, now that _that's_ over, we can all get to what we really want to watch: "Chrisley Knows Best."


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Good ending with lesnar and sting!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Lesnar was cool. Everything else was awful.

I could give a rats ass about Sting anymore. A bunch of guys are afraid of a 55 year old man. Like come on. It's just not good. Don't go ahead and say everything was great when it wasn't. This whole show was a snoozefest, minus Lesnar reeking havoc towards the end.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome, just awesome


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Sting stares motionlessly at the ring while Brock F5s heels for three hours.


More entertaining than most of the crap they've put on since 2007.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins would be a terrible choice to win the WWE title right now. You'd have to be a legit geek to think he should win the WWE Title at the Rumble.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, i'm totally speechless. I fucking love Brock, he needs to be an anti authority face, when Heyman turns on him ... which he will when he loses the title at the rumble. Can you even fucking imagine, the threat of that dude's music hitting, 'it's shit your pants time'


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> B/c Vince can't afford to pay Sting and Brock to be there every week :draper2


I meant in terms of quality.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Man, when WWE does things right, it shows you that it's still the best wrestling company in the world!

That's why I love WWE....

Royal Rumble is going to be awesome!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I knew something like this would happen, just thought it might have been Orton instead.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Ending was epic, Sting helping John Cena, Triple H & Stephanie going crazy and Brock going after Rollins.

Daniel Bryan is winning the Royal Rumble this sunday, it's all good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Créole Heat said:


> Great fucking ending :wall


I know, right?


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

That was so awesome to see Sting. I haven't reacted like that since the Attitude Era.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wonder if Sting will be at the rumble in any capacity now?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Man that was great. The FUCKIN STINGER :banderas :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Rollins would be a terrible choice to win the WWE title right now. You'd have to be a legit geek to think he should win the WWE Title at the Rumble.


Still better than Cena


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well time to get back to what's really important....WWE Immortals


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Raw wasn't the same without the former WWE champion Ryback, I miss The Big Guy I paid my 9.99 just to see him Sunday.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lesnar is a fucking face!



And if he retains and Reigns wins it will be that way at Mania. They couldn't have butchered the whole slow burn any better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KingLobos said:


> Still better than Cena


Or you could just have Bork retain and lose it at Mania. That's the best option.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone still marking out?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I dozed off at the end and missed Sting. What did he do?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins shouldn't win. I'm worried because the way they booked Brock as a face makes it seem like Heyman is going to cost him the title at the Rumble which means Cena is winning.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

How come people moan about young talent getting buried yet Lesnar who is 37 and will leave for MMA after WM 31 everybody is high on, Cena/Lesnar all looked strong tonight none of them young talent.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I dozed off at the end and missed Sting. What did he do?


Showed up on the TitanTron and then walked out to the top of the ramp to distract Rollins.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting and Lesnar had to have passed each other by the curtain. Wonder if they fist bumped.

I bet they fist bumped.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Rollins wins the title, it's because Heyman turns on Bork. I'm actually scared that they might turn Heyman against Bork even if Bork retains the title. I'm not fond of that idea.

Bork is only getting face pops because he's attacking heels. People overreacting.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Once again the show wasn't very entertaining overall but the ending was good so everyone thinks it was great. Really hoping they'll go with Lesnar/Bryan but I'm sure they'll rather have Reigns look strong


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I dozed off at the end and missed Sting. What did he do?


He appeared motionless on the Tron. Then he appeared motionless at the entrance. Cena rolled up Rollins while everyone except the ref was distracted.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I dozed off at the end and missed Sting. What did he do?


He didn't do shit! He appeared on the titantron and then walked out onto the stage. Didn't even come down the ramp, didn't say or do shit. Just provided a distraction facilitate an inevitable Cena victory.

Then Lesnar came out and F5'd the jobbers to the stars (Kane and Big Show).

There's just a lot of people overreacting, it was a pretty shit finish to a pretty shit Raw!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sting did the only thing he is capable of..........NOTHING


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

awesome first time in years there what excitement going in to th e royal rumble


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If Rollins wins the title, it's because Heyman turns on Bork. I'm actually scared that they might turn Heyman against Bork even if Bork retains the title. I'm not fond of that idea.
> 
> Bork is only getting face pops because he's attacking heels. People overreacting.



Don't split Heyman from Brock, they played that hand in 2002. Heyman could be an awesome smarky face if they allow him to call The Authority on everything. 

Of course Stephanie won't bow to Paul E regardless if it's best for business.

Most likely Brock's leaving anyway so nothing will come of it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gonna be honest here, I became a Cena fan again for 10 seconds when he went into the crowd and hugged that first kid.

The kid's face was priceless.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

When I saw Sting, I swear I was the only person in my section that was marking out cause people started looking back at me. Besides Cena, and the Usos, I actually enjoyed tonight's Raw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*How embarrassing is it for a bunch of 50 year old retirees to be more exciting than the entire roster :ti*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Edit: Wrong thread


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Sting skips the Rumble and shows up next week on Raw.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Who buys PPV? The Network, bra. But I don't even pay for that. Password sharing FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll watch as a group anyways.



All good. If your new fan friends have the network like most of us they still don't need Cole explaining the rules.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Daniel Bryan segments, Seth Rollins 1 on 1 matches , NXT and Lucha Underground seems to be the right combo for me.

The rest, like tonight, left me... Whelmed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> and your sig is calling people stupid :lmao



So explain it to me math genius. 

20+30+30+.........40+30+30+30

Seems to me they are all zeroes. How is your 10x tables.

I stand by my sig. It's directed at you personally.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, so Lesnar attacked the Authority and Sting showed up. Of course they do cool shit on the night I don't watch.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

That really annoyed me as a Rollins mark.

Raw after Xmas he was booked strong.. Following week he was cowardly.. Last week he was booked strong, this week he was cowardly again. 

Sting part was cool but too much Cena for me tonight, he needs to fuck off at this stage. 

The Ascension part was weird too.

Positives where that Lesnar was awesome tonight and Ambrose finally got a win.. 

The New Day came out to absolutely nothing too :verlander


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cant wait for the epic face Lesnar vs heel HHH match!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Also Mizdow acting like X-Pac.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

I was at RAW tonight, atmosphere was inxredible!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Corporate Rock said:


> I was at RAW tonight, atmosphere was inxredible!


Sweet, a pretty good show by today's standards as well.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Corporate Rock said:


> I was at RAW tonight, atmosphere was inxredible!


Don't leave us hanging! Share some details :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *How embarrassing is it for a bunch of 50 year old retirees to be more exciting than the entire roster :ti*


Not surprising at all, the guys from back then were cut from a different cloth. Everything nowadays feels so corporate and forced.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:meh


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there no Bruce Blitz review tonight?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> You're an idiot..


That's an airbrushed fixed photo, truth is, if she truly wants respect she needs to look like a respectable female, all that belly fat saggin when she's in the ring looks disgusting, take her off tv and put her on a major diet, don't bring her back on TV until she no longer looks like she ate 20 cup cakes before going to the ring, 

and to all of you saying she looks fine, thats whats wrong with females today, you all just accept the fact that these females look fat and make them think it's ok? thats why we have 180-200 lbs females walkin around in bikini's thinking it's ok,


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone who was there live wanna share their experience?? I always like to read those


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> That's an airbrushed fixed photo, truth is, if she truly wants respect she needs to look like a respectable female, all that belly fat saggin when she's in the ring looks disgusting, take her off tv and put her on a major diet, don't bring her back on TV until she no longer looks like she ate 20 cup cakes before going to the ring,
> 
> and to all of you saying she looks fine, thats whats wrong with females today, you all just accept the fact that these females look fat and make them think it's ok? thats why we have 180-200 lbs females walkin around in bikini's thinking it's ok,


Whats wrong with that? Some of us actually like real women with curves and not some skinny twigs with no body that resemble 12 year old boys with silicone.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

THE BEAST HAS SPOKEN BABY! :lelbrock


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Enjoyed Raw tonight. Best I have seen in a while.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Dean Ambrose picking up a win over Bad News Barrett. About time Ambrose got a win although it had to be on the IC Champ. I didn't mind that Legends Panel because we finally got to see HBK and Hogan talk about their Summerslam 2005 match again. Brought back great memories of Shawn overselling. Paige and Natalya beating Summer Rae and Alicia Fox. Paige is so hot. Good lawd. Nikki's Title reign is so forgettable.

It was cool to see the NWO, New Age Outlaws and APA all together in one ring too. Poor Ascension had to be sacrificed though. Of course Cena was going to overcome the odds in the main event. He's Cena. Lol...But wow Brock Lesnar was awesome when he came out to whoop everybody! The way he just tossed the Title for Heyman to hold while he went into Beast Mode. Nice ending. Got me hyped for the PPV. Good show overall.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Whats wrong with that? Some of us actually like real women with curves and not some skinny twigs with no body that resemble 12 year old boys with silicone.


It promotes an unhealthy lifestyle, fat people die of diabetis, Natalya, hell, even worse, Awesome Kong, is shpwing children that if they get fat and eat unhealthy foods they can be superstars? yet, not telling kids that being fat causes all sorts og health issues that could lead to death, Natalya is sending the wrong message to children by being shown on tv as a fat out of shape pig


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> It promotes an unhealthy lifestyle, fat people die of diabetis, Natalya, hell, even worse, Awesome Kong, is shpwing children that if they get fat and eat unhealthy foods they can be superstars? yet, not telling kids that being fat causes all sorts og health issues that could lead to death, Natalya is sending the wrong message to children by being shown on tv as a fat out of shape pig


Natalya is a healthy in shape older woman, she is sending no wrong message at all.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Natalya is a healthy in shape older woman, she is sending no wrong message at all.


i know, it's all jokes, she's beautiful


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Good opening segment with THE BEAST
> Mizdow is funny, Miz is AWESOME
> They already buried Ascension? Hope wwe gave up on them
> Bray wins again. What a good day. 
> R-Truth comin for you n....
> Maggle still joking about R-Truth forgeting the name of the city 4 years ago... 
> Lesnar is the reason why Reigns or Rollins shouldn't be wwe champions as long as there is only one main belt. Lesnar is just on way higher level of being superstar. WWE should bring back WH title belt for ones like Rollins, Ambrose, Rusev, Bray
> I'm not sure, but either wwe made an exect same shirt or Sting was wearing his TNA shirt.
> WE WANT STEEN! Did you hear that Maggle? They want Steen, not Owens! Kill Sting Kill


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Corporate Rock said:
> 
> 
> > I was at RAW tonight, atmosphere was inxredible!
> ...


First off Sin Cara got huge pops I thought, not sure if that was because of the large Hispanic population in attendance or what, but it was nice to see him improving.

NWO was of course legit and fun to watch as usual. It was also fun watching Nash poking fun of business man HHH. 

Another huge pop was APA getting back into the ring with New Age Outlaws shortly after. And then the final with Sting was incredible as well. It was like going back to 1998-1999 watching all of these guys on my childhood television set again staying up late on a school night.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> That's an airbrushed fixed photo, truth is, if she truly wants respect she needs to look like a respectable female, all that belly fat saggin when she's in the ring looks disgusting, take her off tv and put her on a major diet, don't bring her back on TV until she no longer looks like she ate 20 cup cakes before going to the ring,
> 
> and to all of you saying she looks fine, thats whats wrong with females today, you all just accept the fact that these females look fat and make them think it's ok? thats why we have 180-200 lbs females walkin around in bikini's thinking it's ok,


Are you really saying that Nattie is fat? She's bigger than some of the other women but she's very fit. Recent photos:



















I don't see any 'fat sagging' that you speak of.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw was pretty good and it's much better when you just watch an upload after it airs so you can skip all the garbage. 

Lesnar was Superb. Cena was tolerable and WWE actually managed to stay away from doing the whole ''Here comes the locker room, this is what it's going to be like this Sunday :cole'' cliched bullshit so that was a welcome change. 

Was good to see Sting again too instead of the fired guys interfering because that has been over used as well.

Reigns looked a million times better just showing up and getting rid of Big Show. Thankfully they didn't have the guy embarrass himself in front of the legends with one of his :vince2 written promos. 

Not entirely sure why Bray went over Bryan but i guess that will rectify itself tonight when Bryan defeats Kane who cost him the match. I don't think it's a big deal really. 

Still 1000% sure Reigns is winning the rumble though and i'm now slightly more convinced that Cena might be winning the title and WWE's plan is to have Reigns vs Cena. 

Also i think the casuals might fucking love it. :shrug


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh Sandow. :banderas


----------



## Luke88 (Dec 4, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> It promotes an unhealthy lifestyle, fat people die of diabetis, Natalya, hell, even worse, Awesome Kong, is shpwing children that if they get fat and eat unhealthy foods they can be superstars? yet, not telling kids that being fat causes all sorts og health issues that could lead to death, Natalya is sending the wrong message to children by being shown on tv as a fat out of shape pig


Natalya is fat and out of shape?! What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

RAW was good, but how come everyone is freaking out about the end? Sting showed up but didn't do much, if anything Lesnar stole the show at the end.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Notes on Raw - 1/20/2015*
- BORK LUGNUT :mark:
- Block Lasagna is now Johnny Bravo. HEY BABY
- Pretty good match from Wyatt & Bryan.
- Hogan's on the Royal Rumble panel? Lemme guess
:hogan2 WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHIN' BROTHER - I'LL PUT MONEY ON MY BOY...JOHN CENA...JACK, BECAUSE THAT DUDE CAN STILL GO
:hbk2 Y'know, it's a toss up, you've got a lot of facto-
:hogan2 WELL NOT REALLY DUDE, JOHN CENA IS MY CLOSE AND PERSONAL FRIEND, SO I KNOW HIM BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE AND YEAH, SURE, IT'LL BE TOUGH BUT THIS GUY IS ONE OF THE MOST TALENTED BROTHERS IT'S EVER BEEN MY PLEASURE TO KNOW, BROTHER
- Dat Kliq segment :banderas
- "That knee that was tweaked by uh...Bray Right in the uh...Ambrose match..." :jbl
- Ascension are officially done for. Time to pack it up folks.
- HAIR COMES STANG :cole
- Sigh.
- _That's_ how you do a face turn folks. :brock DA GOAT


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

THAT FUCKING ENDING


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, well, well!

I actually was expecting a good Raw and I fucking loved it.

I know I was bagging the nostalgia trip yesterday but seriously the show had pretty much everything and zero filler whatsoever.

From start to end the show was pretty explosive, it had it's usual bullshit with Cena and the new day etc but it was fucking awesome besides that.

Brock started on fire and fucking finished the night on fire that ending had it all, Sting's Raw debut, Cena winning Ziggler, Rowan and Ryback's jobs back and Lesnar fucking destroying those useless annoying fucks in Kane and Big Show.

Steph and HHH were as annoying as usual but as they do they played their roles so well over the night.

The legends stuff wasn't as bad as I thought, Hogan kinda becomes annoying and Flair doesn't look the best but was entertaining nonetheless and better then half the other shit they give us.

The nWo, APA and NAO segment with Ascension was pretty obvious but was good seeing such a poor tag team get ruined as I have no care for them really.

Bryan vs Wyatt was a pretty good fucking match and they clearly have good chemistry together, was surprised tbh to see Wyatt go over but that doesn't hurt Bryan much so it's not to bad.

Ambrose winning and beating the IC champion was surprising too but I'll definitely take it, was interesting that Flair picked him to win the Rumble even though we know it isn't gonna happen, but happy to see him win on TV clean.

And finally again that ending was fucking sick, Brock and Sting the MVP's especially Brock loved seeing him fuck shit up.

Overall pretty fucking good Raw, can't complain and a lot of star power. Wish it was always like that as everything felt like it was booked with meaning and leading to a bigger picture and that's what's been missing.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Nash = Ratings
Push Nash


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess so many of you here are suckers to nostalgia.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Excelent RAW!


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn that last few seconds of Raw :banderas

I'm gonna cry so much if Brock leaves.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

If that show wasn't enough to make you mark out at least once, you need to stop watching pro wrestling you nerds.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Told ya.
It was the RR go-home show which was featuring old talent and they needed a way to get Ryback/Ziggler/Rowan their jobs back. They also needed a way to move on the HHH Vs Sting WM match as HHH just talking it up wasn't enough.

I could see it coming a mile off.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Didn't I say Sting was gonna show up to save Cena tonight? Thank you.


Didn't I say sting would turn up before RAW even started? So you can thank me:laugh:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Marked out for Sting, thought it was a great way to carry on the build for mania, and did Brock turn face or not?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Marked out for Sting, thought it was a great way to carry on the build for mania, and did Brock turn face or not?


Brock didn't officially turn face, but in the triple threat (in the WWE's mind) he is playing the "tweener" with Cena as the FACE and Seth as the HEEL.

And also what they did last night was leave it open for a full Lesnar face turn IF Reigns win the Rumble and gets boo'd so they can turn Reigns heel.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok, seriously. Can someone gif that Cena celebration where he hugged the kid please? That needs an "I WON LOL" attached to it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RCSheppy said:


> Ok, seriously. Can someone gif that Cena celebration where he hugged the kid please? That needs an "I WON LOL" attached to it.


Yeah that was hilarious.

Flair was the fucking man during that panel segment, which was a lot better than I was expecting. HBK was actually a little awkward if anyone. The Kliq segments were nice little nostalgia moments. The main event match sucked but Sting and then Lesnar killing fools was awesome, as was most of the opening segment. Only complaint about that is that it dragged on too long... do we really need 45 minutes of talking to start every show? Bray/Bryan was a great little match.

Unfortunately everything else was pretty much crap. Blue Day, Rusev, a tag match that is going to happen five days from now anyway, etc. But overall it was a pretty good RAW, the best RAW since the last one of 2014 easily.

It's just a shame that nearly all the awesome segments were with old guys and part-timers. The talent is there on the main roster, they just do a crap job booking them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raw was a good step for regaining respectability, but they have a long road to hoe to get back in my good graces.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just catching up now as I've heard it's a pretty good show. This fucking company can only dream of the crowd participating in Cena/Reigns matches the way they do Bryan's.

It's laughable.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty damn good RAW this week. 4 out of the last 5 episodes have been pretty solid, so perhaps things are really turning around. Things are shaping up to pave of of the best Roads to Wrestlemania in years.

Appreciated that we started off with a Royal Rumble 2014 Rematch: Bryan Vs. Wyatt. Solid match and Bryan showing that he can still pull off all his old moves. He even threw in a few nuances I hadn't seen before which shows he's not just resting on his laurels. Of course any payoff was delayed by the Kane fuckery, which should have been expected considering the beatdown Bryan gave him last week. 

Wyatt now has relatively clean wins over both Ambrose and Bryan, things are starting to look up for him. Enjoyed how commentary echoed many posts here with their concern for Bryan's health. Blurring kayfabe or not, this heightens drama and that always is a benefit.

The Kilq reunion was well done, even if for the mere fact that the wrestler's individual personalities were allowed to shine through. Sandow's X-Pac Stunt Double segment was gold. The Man of 1,000 gimmicks lets his brilliance shine through again. You're Welcome, indeed. Too bad I could care less about the feud with the Usos. There's just no heat. And where was Naomi tonight? No consistency here, but at least we may potentially see Mizdow in action on Sunday.

New Day's entrance had some slight tweaks. Notice how Woods was the central mouthpiece, and how he claimed they are projecting the positivity to "...hold back the rage". Could be swept under the rug the next week but it does plant some seeds. Cesaro and Kidd remain a dynamic team but still I have no investment in this feud. Rose has too much damage from all that Bunny nonsense to take remotely seriously.

Legends Panel hit all the right notes and Flair showed why he is still "The Man". He sold the living shit out of that KO punch. Reigns kept his part short and sweet as he should. I want to see him kick ass and take names, not read bedtime stories.

Ambrose finally scored a win! He's still selling the hell out of that knee injury though, so I don't have high hopes for a Rumble win. Still, it was a great match and loved the array of expressions Dean made after the match. So does this make him next in line for a title shot, or is Ziggler still owed a rematch?

The closing segment, while good, had a bit too much going on. Loved seeing Brock decimate everyone, but could have done without the Sting bit, especially if he's not even going to execute even one move or take a bump. Perhaps he will play a larger role at the Rumble. That Triple Threat match has potential to provide some unprecedented WWFuckery and personally I am hyped. Guess this go home show did it's job. 

A-


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Best line of the night:

:jbl "That's NOT Sting its a picture of Sting" :lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

There's nothing I love more than Brock killing everybody at the end of a RAW. Guy's aura is just untouchable when he gets in the ring. He makes it seem real.

Please don't fuck this up WWE, Lesnar HAS to walk into mania as champ even if its to put over Reigns.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nostalgia acts entertain more in one night than Cena has in 10 years. Great fucking show.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Best line of the night:
> 
> :jbl "That's NOT Sting its a picture of Sting" :lmao


Yeah, JBL was awesome saying that line. :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh god the last 5 minutes were absolutely :banderas :banderas :banderas 
From Sting to Cena winning to HHH going Crazy, Crowd going nuts, Cena in the Crowd, Brock coming out, Rollins in Puss Mode, Brock 5'ing Kane & Big Show BAAAAAM Jeah it was much but that's how hype is done. :zayn3


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I enjoyed the show. Haven't enjoyed Raw like that in a while. Maybe the nostalgia factor came into play too, but still.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

DAT ENDING :mark:

Not gonna lie seeing APA was great. Still one of the best wrasslin' shirts ever. 

And to top it off Ambrose won. His push starts here folks 










Annnnnnnd maybe not 










but still yay


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what i see happen on smackdown this week. Daniel bryan beat kane with help from roman reigns. brie bella beat paige with help from tyson kidd. That will set up for natalya to turn paige at royal rumble. dean ambrose vs bad new barrett for the ic champion.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

just watched it 

brock was great, 

show was alright.


I expect better tho.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Brock was great

Whole ending was done really well, even the Cena celebrating in the crowd bit was cool. Sting appearing was good

Bryan/Wyatt was a good match and gives Wyatt some momentum going into the Rumble, same with Ambrose/Barrett

Legends Panel was pretty funny, this is the sort of thing Reigns should be doing, no big talking segments, just come out and kick ass

Tag Team segment was good, it had been built for a couple of weeks which I liked as well

Opening segment was good but dragged, cut that thing in half or even 3/4 and you have a really good segment

Overall a pretty enjoyable show.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone else noticed they have been opening the Raw's this year with pyro again? It's been a long time i have seen so much pyro in a row at Raw the last few weeks.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


> I enjoyed the show. Haven't enjoyed Raw like that in a while. Maybe the nostalgia factor came into play too, but still.


Totally with ya . One of the best Raws in a good while.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It was a very entertaining RAW, but they really need to cool down with those goddamn promo's at the start of the show, i timed it and it was 22 minutes of interacting with the Authority, Brock/Heyman and Cena. Can't they cut this crap into 5 minutes? If i was at that show i would be bored already, you got to a Raw show to see wrestling, not watch Cena cut a boring ass promo in his baby blue pj's.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sandow as X-Pac was easily one of the highlights of RAW. I hadn't seen a picture of Sean Waltman in so long I didn't realize it wasn't him until the real X-Pac appeared :lol


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw was ok but the whole legends thing is kind of pointless as it leads nowhere. Yeh it was nice to see the 'NWO', although why hogan didn't join them is beyond me. But the segment was awful. Then the hogan, HBK and flair segment was crap too and reigns actually saved it. Obviously the bryan wyatt match was awsome and the sting appearance was great. Sting is a legend but who's appearance is building a story.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought JBL was the best returning 'Legend' of the night to be honest, Seemed very comfortable on the mic compared to most of the others and he looks in great shape too.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Barrett's promo on the app was actually really good

Why this was not on tv is beyond me


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Triple H: "I'm so ashamed" :trips2



Sting:ARRIVE
POINT
LEAVE
:stop


Damien X-Pacdow wins the night

:fact


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Proof that Flair was drunk last night. He thinks Dean Ambrose has a shot at winning the RR.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I need a download for this episode please because i have been traveling to the Netherlands and missed it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Nash screwed up when he said WWE Network lol. I had to watch it again to catch it.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah that was hilarious.
> 
> Flair was the fucking man during that panel segment, which was a lot better than I was expecting. HBK was actually a little awkward if anyone. The Kliq segments were nice little nostalgia moments. The main event match sucked but Sting and then Lesnar killing fools was awesome, as was most of the opening segment. Only complaint about that is that it dragged on too long... do we really need 45 minutes of talking to start every show? Bray/Bryan was a great little match.
> 
> ...


No it's that they have it and the younger guys don't, do you really believe they'll have the nostalgic aura the old guys have now in 20 years, no they'll be forgotten.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry but its not the nWo without Hollywood Hogan coming out to Voodoo Child(N)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Sorry but its not the nWo without Hollywood Hogan coming out to Voodoo Child(N)


Vince ain't got the dosh to pay the royalties anymore it seems. Plus Hogan wasn't strictly 'playing' as Hollywood Hogan on Monday.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I watched the ending again last night and the Sting appearance and then Brock was just as Awesome.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

It was a great ending to RAW. That was probably one of the few times where I have enjoyed seeing Cena win. Sting's entrance playing was awesome and it made Cena's win feel big. I sort of expected Cena to win considering it's the Rumble and you need Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan in that match. I finally saw a Kane - Lesnar interaction lol. Remember wanting to see them wrestle in 2002-04 but this is the closest I will get to see them 'wrestling' despite it was just one F5. By the way, that F5 to the Big Show was the best since Lesnar returned. The ring looked like a trampoline.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

not a reunion without austin and rock


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> I finally saw a Kane - Lesnar interaction lol. Remember wanting to see them wrestle in 2002-04 but this is the closest I will get to see them 'wrestling' despite it was just one F5.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sure Austin had a prior commitment.


----------



## Pelagie19 (Jan 23, 2015)

This is exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Best ending to any RAW I've ever seen. Really is getting back to the Attitude Era days with the huge amount of big names around at the moment. Love it!


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Best RAW I've seen in a long long time I loved the segment with the nWo Reunion it was fun seeing the tag teams of the Attitude Era gang up on The Ascension for entertainment purposes but it was bad in terms of getting the Ascension over as they buried them hard with this segment.

The ending was fucking phenomenal loved the Sting cliff hanger at the end It's been a long time since we've had one. 

Hulk Hogan was great on RAW he was more entertaining than Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels on the panel wish Hulk Hogan would of hulked up and fight Big Show for attacking Ric Flair instead of Roman Reigns. Hogan seemed a bit pissed off when Big Show called them washed up and it looked like Shawn Michaels cooled him down a bit.

I want to see Dennis Rodman next time WWE does a nWo reunion. It's a bit sad that the current roster can't offer the same entertainment as the legends do.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*This is old talk but the contract signing;

Why didn't Rollins cash in against Lesnar who'd been AA'd through a table and curbstomped?

"You could say he'd have to defend it in the triple threat"

No, HHH could easily withdraw him due to injury or any reason at all and still have Cena v Lesnar as planned without the title at steak.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That all makes too much sense for WWE.


----------

